# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Emploi : les conditions de travail sont-elles correctes dans les services IT ?

## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 17.06.2010 par Katleen
Emploi : les conditions de travail sont-elles correctes dans les services IT ? Les cadres informatique ont le moral en berne*

Alors que les chiffres relatifs aux embauches dans les secteurs de l'informatique et des nouvelles technologies fluctuent depuis quelques mois, entre timide reprise et petites rechutes, la situation reste globalement morose pour les cadres.

Mme s'ils n'expriment pas de grosses inquitudes concernant leur poste, ils sont catastrophs par le contexte du march de l'emploi.

L'Ifop vient de publier le dernier baromtre ralis pour le compte de Cadremploi, sur la base des rponses de 203 salaris. 63% des interrogs disent tre optimistes quant  leur emploi.

En revanche, lorsqu'il s'agit de la situation gnrale, leur moral flanche. Ils ne sont plus optimistes qu' 46% par rapport au march de l'emploi en informatique, et  33 % pour celui des cadres de ce secteur. Seuls 22% voient une claircie au bout du tunnel du contexte conomique et social national.

Les difficults financires se font d'ailleurs ressentir dans les entreprises. 52 % des cadres IT voquent un ralentissement ou un arrt des embauches  leur travail, et ajoutent que les quipes de salaris montrent des signes d'inquitude. A l'extrme de cette tendance, 17% des cadres voquent une faillite possible de leur compagnie.

Mais les constats ngatifs vont plus loin, et touchent les travailleurs de manire plus personnelle.

57% d'entre eux voque une dgradation de l'ambiance de travail, 46% parle d'une dgradation des missions qui leur sont confies, et 43 % se plaint de relations de plus en plus mauvaises avec la hirarchie.

D'aprs le baromtre, ces mauvaises conditions de travail viendraient du fait que les entreprises accordent de plus en plus de place  la productivit et aux rsultats (c'est l'opinion de 69% des cadres IT). Ceci se traduit pour les sonds par un alourdissement de la charge de travail (68%) et une baisse de l'importance de la qualit du travail aux yeux des dirigeants.

De plus, travail supplmentaire ne rime pas avec salaire supplmentaire. Seulement 28% des cadres des TIC dclarent avoir t augments en consquence (des chiffres moins bons que pour les autres domaines d'activit).

63% des cadres s'estiment insatisfaits des revalorisations de salaires d'une moyenne de 2% accordes par leurs employeurs. Seul 31% des cadres ont connu une augmentation dpassant les 4%.

Nanmoins 78% des cadres ne souhaite pas quitter son emploi (plus que pour les autres filires o ce chiffre atteint 69%).

Parmi ceux envisageant d'en changer, ils sont 45%  se plaindre d'une reconnaissance insuffisante de leur entreprise (30% tous cadres confondus) et 41% d'un manque de perspective d'volution (33% pour la moyenne des cadres). Enfin, leur motivation premire est de bnficier d'un meilleur salaire (62%).

Quant aux professionnels dclarant vouloir rester fidles  leur entreprise, leur choix sera surtout motiv  contre coeur, pour des questions de scurit. Seul 34% des salaris expriment un rel intrt pour les tches et missions qui leur sont confies.

Au final, 59% des cadres informatique dclarent consulter rgulirement les sites d'offres d'emploi,  l'afft de la moindre opportunit.

Preuve tout de mme d'un certain malaise et d'un manque de satisfaction dans les fonctions occupes.



 ::fleche::  Si les cadres sont dans la panade, les employeurs semblent eux profiter du contexte conomique. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous constat une baisse de l'ambiance et des conditions de travail dans votre entreprise ?

*Mise  jour du 03.06.2010 par Katleen
Emploi : baisse des salaires  l'embauche en informatique, seules quelques fonctions lies aux tlcoms sont pargnes*

Expectra, cabinet de recrutement pour des missions en intrim ou en CDI, vient de publier son baromtre annuel des salaires des cadres. Cette enqute, que l'entreprise ralise depuis 8 ans dj, se base sur les rmunrations relles tires de 133.000 fiches de paie (venant de 6300 PME rparties dans la France entire).

 Aprs 2009, 2010 marque une 2me anne de tension sur les salaires des cadres, en raison des modestes perspectives de croissance du PIB, et du manque de visibilit des entreprises quant  la vigueur de la reprise, explique le rapport. Cette anne, le niveau de rmunration  l'embauche des informaticiens a gnralement baiss. 

En effet, les fonctions cadres et ETAM (employs, techniciens et agents de matrise) ont subi deux annes conscutives de baisse avec -1,6% en 2009 et -1,9% en 2010.

Les carrires IT n'ont pas chapp  cette mauvaise passe :  Dans l'informatique, le niveau de rmunration, au global, a diminu de 1,5% en 2010, par rapport  2009 , explicite l'tude.

Mais toutes les professions ne sont pas loges  la mme enseigne : les ingnieurs dveloppement (+3,3%) et les techniciens tlcoms (+4,4%) ont su tirer leur pingle du jeu.  Les fonctions lies au dveloppement et aux tlcoms, notamment, ont pu bnficier de projets technologiques  fort potentiel comme les smarts phones, les rseaux sociaux et les applications de e-commerce pour les premiers, ou les applications 3 G et les futurs dveloppement en 4G pour les seconds .

En 2010 donc, le salaire  l'embauche moyen d'un ingnieur dveloppement (33 ans, 6 ans d'exprience) a atteint les 34 000 euros  l'chelle nationale. Et celui d'un technicien tlcoms (27 ans, 3  4 annes d'expertise ) s'est lev  25 000 euros. 

Autre profession dont le salaire se porte bien : le technicien support technique de niveau 3 :  Grce   l'largissement du champ de leurs comptences, les personnes intervenant au support technique de niveau 3 ont vu leur rtribution revalorise de quelque 5% cette anne, par rapport  l'an dernier. Dsormais, pour ce type de poste, la rmunration mdiane se situe aux alentours de 26 000 euros, au niveau national.

Du ct des fonctions dont les salaires sont en chute libre, on trouve le consultant fonctionnel (-5%) et le chef de projet MOE (-3%).  Compte -tenu de la conjoncture actuelle, on peut toutefois voquer le terme de performance honorable quant   l'volution des salaires dans la profession informatique cette anne , conclut Expectra.

*Mise  jour du 20.05.2010 par Katleen
Emploi : Les offres IT chutent de 13% par rapport  avril 2009, d'aprs les statistiques de l'Apec*

L'Apec a reu 27 560 offres d'emploi pour les cadres en avril 2010, ce qui reprsente une hausse de 54 % par rapport  la mme priode de l'anne prcdente (en donnes brutes et  nombre de jours ouvrables comparable).

En cumul sur douze mois (sur la priode de mai 2009  avril 2010 par rapport  la priode de mai 2008  avril 2009), la baisse globale des offres est passe de - 13%  - 5%. 

Dans la filire informatique plus prcisment, le volume des offres proposes a chut de 13% au cours du mois dernier, soit 8 116 postes  pourvoir dans l'informatique et 69 000 annonces IT confies  l'Apec en cumul sur douze mois.

Les fonctions matrise d'ouvrage et fonctionnel (-32%) informatique industrielle (- 22%), informatique de gestion et exploitation/maintenance informatique (-18%) et galement systmes rseaux et donnes (-17%) accusent un net recul. 

A l'inverse, le nombre de postes  pourvoir dans la catgorie informatique Web, sites et portails Internet  bondi de 448% en avril 2010, ce qui correspond  822 annonces diffuses, pour un total de 7 106 offres cumules sur douze mois glissants.   

Le volume des offres d'emploi a galement baiss dans les domaines de la recherche et du dveloppement (- 22 %, soit un peu plus de 1 000 annonces diffuses en avril). Un total de 36 726 postes est  pourvoir sur la priode de mai 2009  avril 2010 par rapport  la priode de mai 2008  avril 2009.

Source : Communiqu de presse de l'Apec

*Mise  jour du 18.05.2010 par Katleen
Les offres d'emploi informatique ont baiss de 3% par rapport  Avril 2009, d'aprs les statistiques de Monster*

Le site spcialis en emploi Monster a publi un indice courant avril faisant tat d'une hausse de 2% par rapport au mois prcdent (sois la meilleure valeur depuis les 11 derniers mois).

Depuis un an, le nombre de recrutements en ligne a toutefois recul de 1%.

  Si l'indice ressort  la hausse en avril, cette progression s'explique, pour l'essentiel, par des effets de saisonnalit. On ne pourra donc vraiment parler de retour  la croissance que lorsqu'une hausse rgulire de l'activit du recrutement en ligne sera observe dans une majorit des secteurs d'activit. , explique Bruno Brmond, directeur gnral de Monster France et Europe du sud.

En effet, le mois dernier, l'volution du volume des offres d'emploi sur Internet est rest mitig d'une catgorie professionnelle  l'autre, avec seulement une sur deux oriente  la hausse. Parmi les secteurs en difficult, on trouve l'informatique (-1% par rapport  mars 2010, et -3% par rapport  Avril 2009).

Monster conclu qu'un redressement de la situation n'est pas a esprer pour tout de suite, mais que certains signes actuels montrent nanmoins une nette amlioration (dynamique positive de plusieurs secteurs dont celui du management, etc.).

Source : Communiqu de presse de Monster

*48.564 projets de recrutement IT pour 2010, les candidats manqueraient de formation* 

Ple Emploi a publi le 14 avril l'enqute Besoins en Main D'Oeuvre 2010 (BMO).

Elle recense quelques 48.564 projets de recrutement IT en France pour cette anne (sur un total de 1.7 million de projets, toutes professions confondues).

Mme si ces prvisions sont plus optimistes que celles de 2009, 40% en sont toujours sous la coupe de difficults de recrutement selon les employeurs. 

56.9% des entreprises dclarent par ailleurs avoir du mal 0 dnicher des cadres, des ingnieurs d'tudes, des spcialistes de la R & D et des chefs de projets informatiques, dans 14.897 projets d'embauches jugs difficiles.

Les techniciens d'tudes et de dveloppement informatique souffrent galement de ce contexte, mais plus lgrement. 9000 prvisions d'embauches sont dclares pour eux en 2010, dont 3500 recrutements complexes (39.7%).

Contrairement  ce que l'on pourrait penser, les difficults d'embauche ne sont pas dues  la crise. Les employeurs citent en premire raison le profil inadapt des candidats (42% des rponses), puis une pnurie de candidats (40% des cas).

Les entreprises pensent donc que les formations sont LA solution  ces soucis.

Elles privilgient d'ailleurs la formation des candidats venant de l'extrieur (32%) par rapport  celle des salaris dj prsents (18%). 

Certaines compagnies baissent en revanche les bras, 10% estiment n'avoir aucune solution et 13% dcident de diffrer les embauches.

Enfin, pour 50% des employeurs, les nouvelles technologies constitueront l'un des domaines de renforcement des besoins en comptences en 2010.

Source : Communiqu de presse de Ple Emploi

----------


## lequebecois79

C'est typique  la France a.... peut-tre  l'Europe aussi?

On vous forme mais pas pour l'entreprise.... d'ailleurs on vous forme en prvision de quoi?

J'ai vu des personnes avec un bac + 5 dbarquait, leur formation semblait ok... mais on a vu aprs quelques semaines qu'ils n'taient vraiment pas forms pour travailler...

C'est beau connatre certain langage de programmation, mthodes de travail et Cie... mais faut voir si elles sont utilises en industrie....

En Amrique au contraire, on te forme directement pour tre oprationnel en entreprise.

----------


## genthial

> c'est typique  la france a.... peut-tre  l'europe aussi?
> 
> on vous forme mais pas pour l'entreprise.... d'ailleurs on vous forme en prvision de quoi?
> 
> j'ai vu des personnes avec un bac + 5 dbarquait, leur formation semblait ok... mais on a vue aprs quelques semaines qu'il tait vraiment pas form pour travailler...


Mais cela venait-il de sa formation ? Ou simplement qu'il n'tait pas dgourdi ?




> c'est beau connatre certain langage de programmation, mthodes de travail et cie... mais faut voir si elles sont utilis en industrie....
> 
> en amrique au contraire, on te forme directement pour tre opration en entreprise


C'est toujours mieux chez les autres... Mais il faudrait connatre les dtails pour ceux qui ne trouvent pas de candidats dont le profil correspond, car les offres d'emploi sont souvent impressionnantes :
"recherche dveloppeur Java/C++/HTML/SQL/Python avec 5 ans (minimum) d'exprience dans le domaine du commerce des fleurs au nord de Toulouse"
Si on ajoute que les salaires offerts sont tirs au maximum vers le bas...

Bon j'exagre un peu, mais la formation ne peut pas coller aux besoins des entreprises, parce que ces besoins changent souvent (tout le temps). Imaginez tous les gars forms  Cobol en 1998 (pour le passage  l'an 2000), ils font quoi aujourd'hui ?

----------


## hugo123

Pour l'avoir vu personnellement en entreprise, il est effectivement courant de ne pas trouver de profils trs pointus. 
Mais je ne remets pas en cause la formation, c'est juste qu'on recherchait des moutons  cinq pattes. Dans la pratique il s'est souvent avr payant de prendre des personnes avec une bonne curiosit technique et malable plutt que de trouver la perle rare.

----------


## benzoben

> en amrique au contraire, on te forme directement pour tre opration en entreprise


Est ce que tu peux nous donner un exemple concret?

----------


## rivsc

Non je ne pense pas que les formations soient le souci. Il y a tellement de technologie diffrente dans le domaine de l'IT qu'il est difficile de former les gens sur toutes. Et si c'est le cas c'est la "base" sur chaque technologie, pas d'approfondissement. D'autre part dans les offres d'emploi, on recherche le candidat qui connait un maximum de technologique mme si elles ne sont pas utilises dans l'entreprise. Quel intrt de trouver quelqu'un d'aussi cal sur Flex et Silverlight en mme temps ? De connaitre le c++ alors que le poste est du dveloppement web ?

----------


## Jidefix

Personnellement, a fait bientt 3 ans que je suis presta en mission dans une bote bien connue.
J'ai commenc en temps que stagiaire tout frais moulu, et je suis arriv sur une technologie qui n'est pas enseigne  la fac: Webmethods.
J'ose mme pas imaginer ce que je leur ai cot depuis 3 ans (plus du triple de mon salaire brut a c'est certain)!

Actuellement, ils font des recherches pour nous trouver des collgues. Leurs critres sont hallucinant je crois que c'est du niveau d'un architecte, tout a pour faire du dveloppement!
Et  ct ils disent eux aussi "oui mais vous comprenez on trouve pas le profil", tout a tout a.
Bref je crache pas dans la soupe parce que c'est grce  a que j'ai du boulot, mais franchement faudrait revoir un petit peu les recrutements!

Sachant qu'en plus tout pousse les gens  partir vers le management (salaire, reconnaissance) plutt que vers l'expertise technique, il n'est pas tonnant de ne pas trouver quand on demande une expertise sur 36 technologies, tout a pour servir le caf...

----------


## MenshaKaine

> Pour l'avoir vu personnellement en entreprise, il est effectivement courant de ne pas trouver de profils trs pointus. 
> Mais je ne remets pas en cause la formation, c'est juste qu'on recherchait des moutons  cinq pattes. Dans la pratique il s'est souvent avr payant de prendre des personnes avec une bonne curiosit technique et mallable plutt que de trouver la perle rare.


Je suis totalement d'accord avec ce point de vue.

Je rajouterai mme que quelque fois, les soit disant pro de l'informatique, sont aussi efficaces que dangereux dans un projet industriel.

Je pense qu'en France, on ne valorise pas les gens qui sont comptents. Ils travaillent, sont efficaces et c'est normal ! alors que les autres ce sont des "nuls" ! 

Je ne pense pas qu'avec ce type de mentalit on puise lever le niveau.

Cordialement.

----------


## Marco46

Dans la boite o je bosse actuellement, ils n'arrivent pas  trouver de dveloppeurs comptents et bien forms, et avec de l'exprience ...

... pour 1300 euros par mois, 1500 maxi pour un type en fin de carrire de dveloppeur.  ::aie:: 

_Ben oui vous comprenez, si on arrive pas  recruter c'est parce que les gens sont pas assez forms_  ::aie:: 

Aaaah ces patrons, de vrais comiques, c'est vraiment le sketch de Coluche :
"Le problme avec les ouvriers, ils demandent a. Bon on leur donne a. Mais ils le prennent !" Hh  ::):

----------


## notia

> Je rajouterai mme que quelques fois, les soit disant pro de l'informatique, sont aussi efficaces que dangereux dans un projet industriel.


C'est clair que s'il code quelque chose qu'il est le seul  comprendre on va pas bien loin.

----------


## LordMacharius

C'est peut-tre aux employeurs de vrifier leurs besoins avant de poster des offres d'emplois dlirantes ! 

Comme cela a t dit plutt, il est plus simple de prendre une personne qui est mallable plutt que celle qui correspond aux besoins pressants et qui par la suite ne servira plus a grand-chose.

Pour finir, il me semble que pour les formations les patrons sont impliqus dans leur conception, pourquoi ne font-ils pas les dmarches pour les faire voluer si elles ne correspondent plus aux besoins ?

----------


## Michal

Si dj les recruteurs (qu'ils soient drh ou dsi) prenaient la peine de lire compltement le cv quand ils te font venir en entretien...

----------


## notia

Le manque de reconnaissance n'est pas un probleme li qu'a l'IT. On vit dans une socit qui accorde de moins en moins place a ceux qui ont un savoir-faire tels que les ingnieurs, chercheur, etc... et plus de place aux exploitants ( je n'ai aucune connaissance, aucun savoir faire et je gagne de l'argent le cul au soleil). 
Mais un jour ce systme arrivera au bout de lui meme.

----------


## lutecefalco

> Le manque de reconnaissance n'est pas un probleme li qu'a l'IT. On vit dans une socit qui accorde de moins en moins place a ceux qui ont un savoir-faire tels que les ingnieurs, chercheur, etc... et plus de place aux exploitants ( je n'ai aucune connaissance, aucun savoir faire et je gagne de l'argent le cul au soleil). 
> Mais un jour ce systme arrivera au bout de lui meme.


Gros +1
T'es un techos, t'es une bouze
T'es un commercial, t'es un manager, un cdp qui est bon qu' assister  des runions, t'es un bon

----------


## dams78

Personnellement, j'ai fait mes tudes en alternance, et je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi cette mthode n'est pas plus prsente (quoi que a commence  venir). Mais c'est vraiment tout bnf : non seulement vous tes pays, vos tudes vous cotent rien, mais surtout vous avez un pied dans l'entreprise pendant plusieurs annes. Et de ce point de vue tout le monde est gagnant : l'entreprise peut avoir un nouvel oeil extrieur (tiens  l'cole on fait comme a), l'entreprise peut aussi expliquer ces besoins  l'cole (dans le monde du travail on fait comme a), et a justement les profs aiment bien parce qu'ils ont vraiment l'impression de vous apprendre des choses utiles.

D'ailleurs, pour ma dernire anne on tait moiti apprentis, moiti initiaux et bah on sentait bien la diffrence de mentalit entre les deux... Et du coup je pense que cette tude est juste et qu'en France on devrait caler un peu plus la formation sur le monde du travail, parce qu'au final le but c'est bien de trouver un boulot.

----------


## lutecefalco

> En France, on devrait caler un peu plus la formation sur le monde du travail, parce qu'au final le but c'est bien de trouver un boulot.


C'est la diffrence entre la fac et les coles d'ingnieurs

----------


## Michal

L'alternance commence  venir mais c'est toujours pas a pour trouver une entreprise d'accueil en bac+4/+5  ::(:  En revanche, pour trouver du boulot aprs, c'est pas mal  ::):

----------


## notia

> C'est la diffrence entre la fac et les coles d'ings


S'il existe une diffrence entre la fac et l'cole d'ingnieur. Ce serait la suivante:
la fac sait qu'elle forme des tudiants pour faire de la recherche alors que les coles du moins pour certaines, on cherche le but de la formation. Dans leurs enseignements il y a la fois tout et rien, un peu de C,un peu de C++, un peu de java, un peu de math, un peu d'conomie, un peu de ci, un peu de ca. Au final tu ne matrises rien.

----------


## dams78

> C'est la diffrence entre la fac et les coles d'ings


Je pense me situer un peu entre les deux, j'ai un master MIAGE et je pense avoir eu une bonne formation, aprs va savoir si c'est d  la fac (plus exactement au master) ou bien  l'apprentissage...

----------


## dams78

> L'alternance commence  venir mais c'est toujours pas a pour trouver une entreprise d'accueil en bac+4/+5  En revanche, pour trouver du boulot aprs, c'est pas mal


Au dbut j'ai voulu faire un BTS en alternance, l c'tait la galre pour trouver une entreprise : trop de candidats, pas assez de connaissance (normal quand t'as juste ton bac en poche). Par contre aprs le BTS j'ai eu aucun soucis.

Il faut prciser aussi que les entreprises qui prennent des apprentis peuvent faire baisser leur taxe d'apprentissage justement, et a peut reprsenter une sacre somme.

----------


## nirgal76

Et beaucoup de profs ne sont jamais sortis de leur microcosme universitaire et n'ont aucune ide de comment cela se passe en entreprise (je parle pour la fac ou je suis all, mais c'est vrai dans beaucoup de facs, ils sont passs d'tudiant  prof et n'ont jamais mis le nez dehors). 
Et a donne une formation non adapte. 
Les profs comme les tudiants devraient faire des stages en entreprises.
Bon les entreprises, faut pas qu'ils s'tonnent non plus de ne pas trouver un mec au profil de super hros pour 1500 euros par mois.

Nirgal

----------


## Jidefix

Ben euh... dsol mais je suis moi-mme sorti de fac (Versailles pour le dtail) et je trouve que ma formation tait plutt adapte.
Il me manquait certes un certain comportement professionnel, mais j'ai pu bnficier d'un encadrement de qualit pendant mon stage (ce qui est pour moi le but premier d'un stage).

Aujourd'hui je n'hsite pas  remettre  leur place de jeunes diploms ayant achet leur diplme dans des coles d'ingnieur de moyenne catgorie qui dbarquent avec leur opinion bien arrte sur la vie, l'univers, et le reste.

Bref, aprs trois ans de vie professionnelle, je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi tout le monde voulait me pousser vers les coles d'ingnieur.

a dpend trs certainement des facs, des coles, et des cursus, mais faut arrter les gnralits.

Ah oui aussi, la moiti de mes cours de master 2 (dernire anne de fac, celle qui est cense tre professionalisante, donc) taient assure par des externes  la fac.
De mmoire: un colonel de la marine (cours de scurit informatique), un directeur de laboratoire informatique (cours de systmique), une directrice de projet en SSII (cours de J2EE), et un je sais plus quoi qui bossait entre autres pour Thales (cours de simulation).

Bref, la fac, c'est bon, mangez-en!

----------


## kuro00

Je suis encore tudiant  la fac et c'est vrai que j'ai plus l'impression que ce que l'on fait ne sert qu'a court terme, aucun dveloppement sur des recherches de bug, ...

Un ami qui est en cole d'ingnieur m'a parl de ce qu'il faisait, lorsqu'il a conu un petit applet on leur demande de trouver les failles de scurit et d'exploiter les bugs pour mieux apprendre  les rsoudre. Peut-tre que cette phase de recherche qualit/ test doit venir plus tard dans mon cursus, mais il me semble impossible d'intgrer une entreprise sans savoir les exigences qui viennent aprs la cration d'une application.
Je vais bientt partir en stage et on m'a demand de crer une application et aprs m'tre interrog comment la faire quelqu'un a soulev un point important:
Elle va servir  qui? Il y a eu un sondage sur les fonctionnalits prfres des intresss?

Je me demande  prsent comment a se passe dans les ples R&D? D'o vient la demande si on a une certitude qu'elle peut tre utile?
J'avoue que ce sont des questions qui refondent souvent surface.

----------


## gmotw

> Ben euh... dsol mais je suis moi-mme sorti de fac (Versailles pour le dtail) et je trouve que ma formation tait plutt adapte.
> Il me manquait certes un certain comportement professionnel, mais j'ai pu bnficier d'un encadrement de qualit pendant mon stage (ce qui est pour moi le but premier d'un stage).
> 
> Aujourd'hui je n'hsite pas  remettre  leur place de jeunes diploms ayant achet leur diplme dans des coles d'ingneiur de moyenne catgorie qui dbarquent avec leur opinion bien arrte sur la vie, l'univers, et le reste.
> 
> Bref, aprs trois ans de vie professionnelle, je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi tout le monde voulait me pousser vers les coles d'ingnieur.
> 
> a dpend trs certainement des facs, des coles, et des cursus, mais faut arrter les gnralits.
> 
> ...


Ben tiens, idem dans ma petite fac de province. La principale diffrence avec mes collgues d'cole d'ingnieur, c'est qu'ils sont meilleurs en maths (sauf que a sert  rien au boulot).

----------


## worm83

J'ai travaill quelques annes en tant que technicien de maintenance, j'ai ensuite repris mes tudes pour faire de l'informatique. Il y a 6 mois je passe un entretien pour un poste de dveloppeur. Ce qui n'tait pas dit c'est qu'il cherchait un dveloppeur qui soit aussi technicien de maintenance expert (profil pas trs courant, car la plupart des techniciens de maintenance sont bons en electrotech, mcanique, mais sont trs souvent des quiches en lectronique/informatique), qui soit motiv, prt  effectuer des dplacements ponctuels (car plusieurs sites de production), qui puisse amliorer les quipements, et qui en plus s'occupe de l'entretien du btiment, tout a pour 1500  (vridique, j'ai pass l'entretien avec le responsable technique et le patron qui tait compltement bourr, car il sortait du resto)......

Bon j'avoue l c'est un peu l'extrmit, mais il y a beaucoup d'offres dans ce style o on cherche le super hros, mais sans vouloir le payer.

----------


## Marco46

> Bon j'avoue l c'est un peu l'extrmit, mais il y a beaucoup d'offres dans ce style o on cherche le super hros mais sans vouloir le payer.


C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire. 

Et quand tu les entends parler, entre eux quand ils ne trouvent personne ils se la racontent, du style "Oui, mais aujourd'hui les gens, ils veulent plus bosser, c'est comme a en France" etc ...

Donc bon, ceci nous amne aux rsultats de ce sondage, qui est en gros  prendre avec des pincettes taille XXL.

----------


## LSRouge

Hello

A la fac, nous avions eu des cours le samedi avec des personnes qui venaient de socits.
Ils connaissaient le terrain, et ils nous avaient donn de trs bons conseils !

Kiss

----------


## Invit

Le problme de l'emploi en IT en France, c'est que les employeurs ne veulent pas payer.

Il faudrait que l'on sorte de l'cole, que l'on ait dj 5 ans d'exprience et que l'ont soit experts dans au moins trois langages. Je suis dsol, mais il faut se rendre compte de la ralit du march au lieu de se plaindre  Ple Emploi. Pourquoi ne veut-il pas payer des formations  leurs employs ? Pourquoi ils ne veulent pas payer plus de 30K brut annuels un jeune expert rseau qui sort de l'cole d'ingnieur ? J'ai l'impression qu'ils ne veulent jamais payer. Je me mets galement  leur place, plus ils peuvent tirer la couverture de leur ct, plus ils le font.

D'ailleurs, je suis all demander une augmentation cette semaine, mon patron  tirer la gueule. Je lui ai alors montr une offre que je venais de recevoir et je lui ai franchement dit que sur le march je valais ce tarif-l.

Quand ce sont de priodes creuses pour les emplois en IT, ils en profitent pour donner des salaires bas, il faut aussi qu'ils comprennent que le capitalisme, c'est la loi de l'offre et de la demande. Pour le moment, ils ne sont pas dans la bonne position, et a, ils nen ont pas l'habitude, c'est tout simplement a.

Je pense que les employs du secteur IT devraient en profiter.

----------


## hugo123

Juste pour illustrer avec des annonces que je viens de lire :




> Analyste - Dveloppeur Java
> Sniorit: Confirm (2-5 ans)
> Tarif : 260 neg
> 
> Description: Il sera  prvoir des dplacements  l tranger. Par consquent il faut que le consultant parle anglais pour se faire comprendre lors des diffrents Workshops.
> De plus le consultant ne devra pas prendre de congs pendant les 2 premiers mois de la prestation.


Rcemment j'ai aussi vu un type a qui on propose 200 euros/jour pour une mission de consultant SAP. 


Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas leur tarif journalier en SSII, la moyenne pour 2-5 ans d'exp dans les secteurs tlcoms et finance (les deux que je connais) doit tourner autour de 400  600 (mais je n'ai pas de chiffre officiel).

Alors le type qui parle anglais, qui va subir des dplacements, du stress (des workshops  prvoir et pas de vacances) et qui en plus doit tre pas trop mauvais, je vous laisse deviner s'il existe ou pas  ce tarif la....


Donc "les candidats manqueraient de formation", j'en suis pas convaincu. La formation francaise est bonne, que ce soit la fac ou les coles d'ailleurs, inutile d'entamer ce dbat il y a des bons et des mauvais dans chaque filire. 

Mais quand on rpond  une annonce on pose des critres et on limine celles qui n'y rpondent pas.

Si les recruteurs ne voient que des mauvais profils, c'est peut tre aussi l'annonce qui est  revoir, pas les candidats...

----------


## Louis Griffont

En France on a un gros problme, entre les patrons qui ne veulent pas pays les techniciens plein d'exprience mais sans titre plus honorifiques qu'autres choses (ingnieurs, ...), et de l'autre des jeunes tout frais moulus avec leur titre honorifique en poches qui n'y connaissent rien, mais rclament des salaires de folies !  ::aie::

----------


## lutecefalco

> Juste pour illustrer avec des annonces que je viens de lire :
> 
> 
> 
> Rcemment j'ai aussi vu un type a qui on propose 200 euros/jour pour une mission de consultant SAP. 
> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas leur tarif journalier en SSII, la moyenne pour 2-5 ans d'exp dans les secteurs tlcoms et finance (les deux que je connais) doit tourner autour de 400  600 (mais je n'ai pas de chiffre officiel).
> 
> ...


C'est qd mme bien plus proche des 400 que des 600 /jour

----------


## gmotw

Ouais mais bon, les demandes du candidat parfait de 25 ans avec 10 ans d'expertise dans tous les langages de programmation existants et qui parle parfaitement quinze langues pour communiquer avec les diffrents sites nearshore et offshore et acceptant d'tre pay comme un stagiaire, c'est pas nouveau non plus... 
Et pourtant, a n'a jamais empcher les gens d'tre engag auparavant, non?

----------


## LSRouge

Hello

je sais que dans ma boite, ils ont eu du mal  trouver un dev. Celui qu'ils avaient trouv au final ... etait bizarre ! Encore un mois en sa presence ... et je craquai ! ::aie:: 
Mes collegues me demandaient comment je tenai !!
Il n''est pas rest 3 mois, on l'a remerci ...

Maintenant, on est plus que deux  l'informatique ... enfin, ce qu'il en reste !!

Kisss

----------


## Jidefix

> Ouais mais bon, les demandes du candidat parfait de 25 ans avec 10 ans d'expertise dans tous les langages de programmation existants et qui parle parfaitement quinze langues pour communiquer avec les diffrents sites nearshore et offshore et acceptant d'tre pay comme un stagiaire, c'est pas nouveau non plus... 
> Et pourtant, a n'a jamais empcher les gens d'tre engag auparavant, non?


C'est sur, en mme temps gnralement ils finissent par embaucher quelqu'un s'ils en ont vraiment besoin. Personnellement on m'a toujours conseill de rpondre aux annonces demandant plus d'exprience que moi, justement parce que du coup on pouvait avoir ses chances.
Bon l en ce moment avec la crise, les sauterelles et les pluies de feu ils sont un peu frileux mais ils finiront par y revenir.

----------


## bapfuror

> Envoy par Jidefix
> 
> 
> Ben euh... dsol mais je suis moi-mme sorti de fac (Versailles pour le dtail) et je trouve que ma formation tait plutt adapte.
> Il me manquait certes un certain comportement professionnel, mais j'ai pu bnficier d'un encadrement de qualit pendant mon stage (ce qui est pour moi le but premier d'un stage).
> 
> Aujourd'hui je n'hsite pas  remettre  leur place de jeunes diploms ayant achet leur diplme dans des coles d'ingnieur de moyenne catgorie qui dbarquent avec leur opinion bien arrte sur la vie, l'univers, et le reste.
> 
> Bref, aprs trois ans de vie professionnelle, je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi tout le monde voulait me pousser vers les coles d'ingnieur.
> ...


Je peux t'assurer qu'il n'y a pas uniquement les facults qui ont des intervenants extrieurs. Pour ma part je suis en dernire anne d'cole d'ingnieurs et nous avons galement eu beaucoup d'intervenants extrieurs (notamment trangers). Je pense que la diffrence doit se faire sur la dure pour ma part depuis la premire anne, les professeurs faisaient souvent des parallles avec ce que l'on pourrait rencontr en entreprise.
La diffrence, je pense, se joue sur les matires non-techniques dispenses  ct telles que communication, conomie, marketing etc.. Ceci pourrait permettre d'voluer vers du management plus facilement.

Mais bon cette guerre entre facults et coles d'ingnieurs est certainement un peu limite puisque je ne sais pas rellement si les entreprises font une diffrence significative.

----------


## dams78

> La diffrence, je pense, se joue sur les matires non-techniques dispenses  ct telles que communication, conomie, marketing etc.. Ceci pourrait permettre d'voluer vers du management plus facilement.


J'ai un master rput pour sa double comptence informatique / gestion et on a eu des cours de comm, marketing, gestion, etc.




> Mais bon cette guerre entre facults et coles d'ingnieurs est certainement un peu limite puisque je ne sais pas rellement si les entreprises font une diffrence significative.


Surtout les SSII...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Rcemment j'ai aussi vu un type a qui on propose 200 euros/jour pour une mission de consultant SAP. 
> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas leur tarif journalier en SSII, la moyenne pour 2-5 ans d'exp dans les secteurs tlcoms et finance (les deux que je connais) doit tourner autour de 400  600 (mais je n'ai pas de chiffre officiel).


Ca depend du statut qu'aura le mec, si il est onsultant salari et qu'il touche 260 euros par jours, jackpot pour lui quand mme.

Quand tu donne 400 euros a une SSII, elle reverse combien a son consultant ? un salaire de 2000 euros par mois ?

Dans le cas prsent, si il est employ, ca lui fait 260*20 jours = 5200 euros par mois... pas si mal... j'en connais qui seraient pret a faire ce boulot...
Si il est a son compte, au pire ca lui fait 2600 euros, pas si mal non plus...(surtout qu'il deduit les frais de nourriture de ses frais personnel parce qu'il est a l'etranger et que la boite paye... qu'il peut si il est jamais la avoir un pti studio, puisque sa maison sera plus l'hotel, ...)

----------


## hugo123

@pmithrandir

La tarification journalire ne correspond absolument pas  ton salaire. Je suis indpendant et c'est pourquoi je donne un salaire en TJM et j'aurais du dtailler un peu plus pour ceux qui sont en CDI.

Sur cette somme vous avez videmment des retenues (charge, impot, assurances etc...). 200 euros/ jours ca correspond environ a un 2000 net / mois et sans aucun extra. Pour toucher 5200 par mois, il faudrait avoir un 590 / jour 


@gmotw




> Et pourtant, a n'a jamais empcher les gens d'tre engag auparavant, non?


Je ne sais pas mais j'ai l'impression que par contre aujourd'hui ca donne une excuse facile pour faire de l'offshore. J'ai rencontr cette attitude dans mon ancienne boite.

@bapfuror




> Mais bon cette guerre entre facults et coles d'ingnieurs est certainement un peu limite puisque je ne sais pas rellement si les entreprises font une diffrence significative.


Malheureusement les boites ont une grille de salaire plus lev lorsqu'on vient d'cole d'ing. Je viens d'cole mais je trouve ca trs dommage et je peux comprendre la frustration de personne qui viennent de l'universit et qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi c'est comme ca. Je ne trouve pas que ce soit justifi et je n'encourage pas cette gueguerre entre filire. 
Et ca c'est une spcificit francaise par contre.

----------


## lutecefalco

> Ca depend du statut qu'aura le mec, si il est onsultant salari et qu'il touche 260 euros par jours, jackpot pour lui quand mme.
> 
> Quand tu donne 400 euros a une SSII, elle reverse combien a son consultant ? un salaire de 2000 euros par mois ?
> 
> Dans le cas prsent, si il est employ, ca lui fait 260*20 jours = 5200 euros par mois... pas si mal... j'en connais qui seraient pret a faire ce boulot...
> Si il est a son compte, au pire ca lui fait 2600 euros, pas si mal non plus...(surtout qu'il deduit les frais de nourriture de ses frais personnel parce qu'il est a l'etranger et que la boite paye... qu'il peut si il est jamais la avoir un pti studio, puisque sa maison sera plus l'hotel, ...)


Si la SSII est honnte, tu peux appliquer la formule:
Salaire brut annuel du consultant = TJM HT x 100

Si au lieu de 100, tu as un truc dans le genre 90-92, la SSII se fait un peu de beurre sur ton dos (je dis pas que  x100, elle se fait pas de marge mais elle se fait une marge "honnte")

----------


## lutecefalco

> @pmithrandir
> 
> La tarification journalire ne correspond absolument pas  ton salaire. Je suis indpendant et c'est pourquoi je donne un salaire en TJM et j'aurais du dtailler un peu plus pour ceux qui sont en CDI.
> 
> Sur cette somme vous avez videmment des retenues (charge, impot, assurances etc...). 200 euros/ jours ca correspond environ a un 2000 net / mois et sans aucun extra. Pour toucher 5200 par mois, il faudrait avoir un 590 / jour


Dans ton calcul, tu as dj pris en compte l'impt sur le revenu ou pas?

----------


## hugo123

pour rentrer dans le dtail : 

Exemple :
200 euros / jour

tu peux donc te verser 2200 par mois. 
La dessus tu comptes 40% de charges sociales (environ) => 880
Tu dois rajouter tes frais de 20 % (environ et ca peut varier de beaucoup) => 440 euros

=> au total : 4000 - 3500 => 500 euros (j'arrondis)

dans les frais je compte ta mutuelle, ton transport, ton indemnit repas qui est normalement prise en compte par ton entreprise pour une partie. 


Je prends une base de jour ouvr  215 pour coller  ce qui se fait habituellement, donc j'enlve 25 jours (5000). Tu as donc 1000 de rab  la fin de l'anne que tu vas utiliser pour payer ton bilan comptable ^^

La dessus (sur les 2200 mensuels) il faudra dcompter les impots sur les revenu l'anne suivante.

C'est pas le calcul le plus prcis du monde, mais ca doit pas tre bien loin.

----------


## lequebecois79

> Est ce que tu peux nous donner un exemple concret?


 tous deux  trois semaine, tu as des projets  remettre....

par exemple mon premier programme fait en java tait un logiciel en java client/serveur qui traitait des images via diffrent filtre

du cot tu apprenais un peu plus sur l'architecture client/serveur, traitement image, math, protocole de communication......

----------


## lequebecois79

> Dans la boite o je bosse actuellement, ils n'arrivent pas  trouver de dveloppeurs comptents et bien forms, et avec de l'exprience ...
> 
> ... pour 1300 euros par mois, 1500 maxi pour un type en fin de carrire de dveloppeur. 
> 
> _Ben oui vous comprenez, si on arrive pas  recruter c'est parce que les gens sont pas assez forms_ 
> 
> Aaaah ces patrons, de vrais comiques, c'est vraiment le sketch de Coluche :
> "Le problme avec les ouvriers, ils demandent a. Bon on leur donne a. Mais ils le prennent !" Hh


Ne pas oublier que la mondialisation tire les salaires vers le bas pour de nombreux domaine....  ce salaire l tu as un Indien avec 10 ans et plus d'exprience qui est habitu  fonctionner dans une entreprise qui a atteint le niveau 5 de CMM...

----------


## lequebecois79

> Si dj les recruteurs (qu'ils soient drh ou dsi) prenaient la peine de lire compltement le cv quand ils te font venir en entretien...


Si je me fie  ce que j'ai lu dans des tudes amricaines la premire lecture d'un cv pour faire un premier trie c'est mme pas 20 secondes...

----------


## pmithrandir

> ne pas oublier que la mondialisation tire les salaires vers le bas pour de nombreux domaine....  ce salaire l tu as un Indien avec 10 ans et plus d'exprience qui est habitu  fonctionner dans une entreprise qui a atteint le niveau 5 de CMM...


Ils ont qu'a recrut un Indien s'ils veulent...

En gnral, ils veulent avoir de la main d'oeuvre locale, paye au prix du offshore... forcement a passe pas.

----------


## lequebecois79

> Ils ont qu'a recrut un indien si ils veulent...
> 
> En gnral, ils veulent avoir de la main d'oeuvre locale, paye au prix du offshore... forcement ca passe pas.


je crois que a fait que commencer..... avec des meilleurs prix ailleurs.... c'est de plus en plus tentant de dlocaliser.... surtout que l'informatique de gestion c'est pas vraiment ce qui demande le plus d'expertise.... et c'est elle qui offre le plus d'emploi

----------


## pmithrandir

> je crois que a fait que commencer..... avec des meilleurs prix ailleurs.... c'est de plus en plus tentant de dlocaliser.... surtout que l'informatique de gestion c'est pas vraiment ce qui demande le plus d'expertise.... et c'est elle qui offre le plus d'emploi


En fait, autant je suis d'accord avec toi sur certains domaines, autant l'exprience semble montrer qu' moins de mettre en place des moyens logistiques importants (envoie de personnel sur place, cahier des charges prcis, etc...) les quipes offshore sont loins d'tre aussi performantes et impliques dans le travail, comme beaucoup de prestataire, mais avec en plus l'inconvenient de la distance, du dcalage horaire, etc...

Au final, ce qui semble coter moins cher peu mme devenir plus coteux avec ces frais annexes(ca coute cher un expatri).

Coup de grce, les mthodes de travails ne sont pas les mmes, les rythmes non plus, ce qui induit souvent de l'incomprehension. La distance encore fait que l'on a toujours l'impression que le travail n'avance pas, ce qui n'est pas bon pour le moral des employs, bref, pas super productifs pour tout le monde.

----------


## hugo123

L'offshore c'est un vaste sujet ^^
On pourra dire ce qu'on veut, en tout cas moi je ne l'ai pas encore vu marcher avec satisfaction. Je l'ai vu mettre en place, j'y ai particip mais il y a toujours eu des sacrifices (qualit, dlais allongs etc...) qui ont finalement t plus couteux que le gain. Mais comme la gouvernance informatique impos par les directions financires ne reposent que sur le court terme, a finit quand mme par s'imposer.

Au passage on ne peut pas dire d'un ct que les profils recherchs sont trop pointus d'o la difficult  les trouver en France (voir plus haut dans ce post) et d'un autre ct que notre domaine est suffisamment simple pour tre dlocalis. C'est une contradiction non ?

----------


## lequebecois79

> L'offshore c'est un vaste sujet ^^
> On pourra dire ce qu'on veut, en tout cas moi je ne l'ai pas encore vu marcher avec satisfaction. Je l'ai vu mettre en place, j'y ai particip mais il y a toujours eu des sacrifices (qualit, dlais allongs etc...) qui ont finalement t plus couteux que le gain. Mais comme la gouvernance informatique impos par les directions financires ne reposent que sur le court terme, ca finit quand mme par s'imposer.
> 
> Au passage on ne peut pas dire d'un ct que les profils recherchs sont trop pointus d'o la difficult  les trouver en france (voir plus haut dans ce post) et d'un autre ct que notre domaine est suffisamment simple pour tre dlocalis. C'est une contradiction non ?


a dpend des domaines, en informatique de gestion, je crois que tu peux dlocaliser sans grande difficult. Il faut voir aussi les causes de l'chec de la dlocalisation, voir ce qui a t dlocalis. S'il n'y a pas de suivi, des spcifications incompltes ou bien qu'il y en a pas... faut pas s'tonner du non succs.... et pour a pas besoin de dlocaliser pour ne pas russir un projet informatique

Suffit de regarder les commentaires des gens sur les projets informatiques que font par exemple sur ce forum...


Je suis plus pour la dlocalisation du ct de la programmation, mais pour a il faut un excellent dossier d'analyse et de conception
avec un diagramme de classe du systme, avec les mthode, attribut...
le programmeur peut se consacrer d'avantage  sa tche,mais constituer un tel dossier demande du travail et donc du temps ce que beaucoup d'entreprise ne semble pas avoir.

Tout le monde veux payer moins cher. La Chine commence aussi  avoir ses programmeurs... a risque de faire mal  long terme.

----------


## souviron34

> la chine commence aussi  avoir ses programmeurs... a risque de faire mal  long terme


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 


Cela fait des annes qu'elle les a ...

C'est juste qu'elle commence  proposer ses services dans ce domaine...

Faudrait arrter de prendre les pays autres qu'occidentaux pour des demeurs...

----------


## lequebecois79

> Cela fait des annes qu'elle les a ...
> 
> C'est juste qu'elle commence  proposer ses services dans ce domaine...


c'est  ce titre que je mentionnais...  ils commencent  avoir de l'expertise...

----------


## hugo123

> s'il y a pas de suivi, des spcifications incomplte ou bien qu'il y en a pas... faut pas s'tonner du non succs.... et pour a pas besoin de dlocaliser pour ne pas russir un projet informatique
> ....
> je suis plus pour la dlocalisation du ct de la programmation, mais pour a il faut un excellent dossier d'analyse et de conception
> avec un diagramme de classe du systme, avec les mthode, attribut...


Hh, personnellement je prne les mthodes agiles donc tu comprendras que je sois sceptique quant aux chances de succs d'un projet men de cette faon ^^ mais bon, chacun son cole. 
Personnellement, je suis contre l'ide qu'il soit possible de  dcorrler  la conception de la ralisation et de figer l'ensemble des specs en dbut de projet. Il y a toujours des adaptations en cours de projet. Qui dit adaptation dit que l'on va jouer sur l'un des facteurs du projet :
- le dlai (donc on se met en retard)
- le cot (donc on sacrifiera la qualit)
- le primtre (donc on livrera un produit non conforme)





> ...
> mais constituer un tel dossier demande du travail et donc du temps ce que beaucoup d'entreprise ne semble pas avoir


Par rapport a mon commentaire prcdent, tu auras compris que je suis assez oppos  cette approche ^^
En tout cas je suis d'accord avec toi, vouloir avoir un tel dossier demande normment de temps et ncessite bien plus de rigueur que de bosser en quipe colocalis et ce temps est bien souvent tellement couteux que le choix de l'offshore devient malavis. De plus ce temps dpens est parfois prjudiciable sur un march qui bouge vite et dont le temps est un facteur cl de russite. 


Enfin malgr tout, mme si je ne partage pas la mthode, je te rejoins sur un point et je pense qu'il est possible de russir l'offshore, mais en respectant plusieurs choses :

- des quipes pluridisciplinaires et colocalises (donc *tout* le cycle de dveloppement dlocalis et pas seulement le dveloppement). Et quand ce n'est pas possible, avoir le maximum d'changes avec des quipes mixtes en profitant des moyens modernes : vido confrence, messagerie instantanne etc...
- pas d'conomie sur les profils recruts, c'est pas parce qu'on fait de l'offshore qu'on doit tre moins exigeant qu'en recrutant en local

Et un point optionnel, si on a la possibilit de choisir, essayer de faire de l'offshore dans un pays du mme fuseau horaire. Ne pas choisir l'Inde parce que c'est mode, mais choisir l'Afrique du sud, l'Afrique du nord ou des pays proches en Europe de l'est par exemple.

Et comme je le disais plus haut, je n'ai pas vu pour l'instant de projet offshore qui fonctionnait. Je pourrais dtailler les raisons mais a serait long peut-tre. 

En tout cas on digresse, peut-tre un autre sujet  ouvrir ^^

----------


## dams78

J'ai fais mon mmoire justement sur les mthodologies projets, en comparant ce qui se passait dans mon entreprise (o j'ai fait 3 ans d'apprentissage et qui prnait l'externalisation  fond) et ce que j'ai appris  l'cole (l'agilit).
Et bah comme l'a dit hugo123 j'ai jamais vu un projet offshore fonctionner, au final a cote beaucoup plus cher, la qualit n'est jamais prsente (pourquoi d'ailleurs?).
Bref pour moi l'externalisation c'est un peu comme les SSII (bien que je sois consultant) c'est bon pour les managers pour faire des jolis schmas dans leurs tableaux de bords, parce que au final hormis quelques cas on sait tous trs bien que a revient plus cher.

----------


## hugo123

> Et bah comme l'a dit hugo123 j'ai jamais vu un projet offshore fonctionner, au final a cote beaucoup plus cher, la qualit n'est jamais prsente (pourquoi d'ailleurs?).


La raison est en gnral toujours la mme. Tu as 4 variables sur lesquels tu peux jouer pour raliser un projet dans une mthode traditionnelle : qualit, primtre, cout, dlai. 
La qualit est souvent utilis comme variable d'ajustement.





> Bref pour moi l'externalisation c'est un peu comme les SSII (bien que je sois consultant) c'est bon pour les managers pour faire des jolis schmas dans leurs tableaux de bords, parce que au final hormis quelques cas on sait tous trs bien que a revient plus cher.


C'est diffrent. L'objectif de l'offshore c'est le cout. L'objectif de l'externalisation c'est la flexibilit. 

On a recours  l'externalisation dans deux cas (qui peuvent se combiner)

- quand on n'a pas les ressources en interne et qu'il serait trop couteux de se former. 

Dans ce cas le cout de l'externalisation compense en partie le cout de formation. C'est au mme niveau que la question classique "build or buy ?". 

- on y a recours aussi pour se laisser une marge de manoeuvre si on a besoin de rduire la masse salariale. 

Mais la flexibilit a un cout, on dporte le risque (l'intercontrat) vers les SSII qui facturent ce risque.

----------


## dams78

> La raison est en gnral toujours la mme. Tu as 4 variables sur lesquels tu peux jouer pour raliser un projet dans une mthode traditionnelle : qualit, primtre, cout, dlai. 
> La qualit est souvent utilis comme variable d'ajustement.


Je reconnais bien l'agiliste l  :;): 




> C'est diffrent. L'objectif de l'offshore c'est le cout. L'objectif de l'externalisation c'est la flexibilit. 
> 
> On a recours  l'externalisation dans deux cas (qui peuvent se combiner)
> 
> - quand on n'a pas les ressources en interne et qu'il serait trop couteux de se former. 
> 
> Dans ce cas le cout de l'externalisation compense en partie le cout de formation. C'est au mme niveau que la question classique "build or buy ?". 
> 
> - on y a recours aussi pour se laisser une marge de manoeuvre si on a besoin de rduire la masse salariale. 
> ...


En fait je faisais la comparaison au niveau du cot, on se dit que a cote moins cher (sur le papier) alors qu'en vrai...
Si je prend mon exemple, j'ai fais 3 annes d'apprentissage chez un constructeur automobile,  la fin comme les embauches sont geles ils m'ont rien propos. A ct de a j'ai une SSII qui m'a embauch et qui m'a replac chez ce constructeur, et je suis pas sr que je leurs cotent moins cher entant que consultant...

Enfin bon je comprend pourquoi ces choix sont faits mais je trouve juste qu'au final dans la plupart des cas ils reviennent beaucoup plus cher.

----------


## souviron34

> on dporte le risque (l'intercontrat) vers les SSII qui facturent ce risque.


Sauf si on prend des indpendants  :;):  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> Enfin bon je comprend pourquoi ces choix sont faits mais je trouve juste qu'au final dans la plupart des cas ils reviennent beaucoup plus cher.


Non, a c'est faux....


Si tu as besoin d'un graphiste, tu en embauches un et le forme, ou bien tu en prends un en cherchant la bonne bote ?

C'est pareil en info..

Pour des spcialits ou des besoins ponctuels, il et bien plus facile, conomique, et simple de prendre quelqu'un de l'extrieur..

Ne pas oublier d'une part les contraintes lorsqu'on a un employ, mais d'autre part le temps pass  organiser et faire passer des entrevues et faire passer des annonces...

----------


## hugo123

> Sauf si on prend des indpendants


ah ben en tant qu'indpendant je facture ce risque aussi ^^ 

Mon job est prcaire, je m'assure qu'il soit factur correctement pour rsister aux priodes de chomage (mme si je n'en ai pas connu pour l'instant, ca peut arriver).

----------


## dams78

> Non, a c'est faux....
> 
> 
> Si tu as besoin d'un graphiste, tu en embauches un et le forme, ou bien tu en prends un en cherchant la bonne bote ?
> 
> C'est pareil en info..
> 
> Pour des spcialits ou des besoins ponctuels, il et bien plus facile, conomique, et simple de prendre quelqu'un de l'extrieur..
> 
> Ne pas oublier d'une part les contraintes lorsqu'on a un employ, mais d'autre part le temps pass  organiser et faire passer des entrevues et faire passer des annonces...


C'est pour a que j'ai dit dans la plupart des cas.
D'ailleurs nombreux (peut tre moins maintenant) prestataires se font embaucher en interne. Et que dire d'ailleurs niveau cot des prestataires qui sont dans la bote depuis plus de 10 ans? J'ai un collgue a fait 20 ans qu'il est en prestation chez mon client actuel...

----------


## souviron34

> ah ben en tant qu'indpendant je facture ce risque aussi ^^ 
> 
> Mon job est prcaire, je m'assure qu'il soit factur correctement pour rsister aux priodes de chomage (mme si je n'en ai pas connu pour l'instant, ca peut arriver).



bah, ton "intercontrat" devrait tre bien moins coteux que celui d'une SSII...

Moi je ne facture pas d'intercontrat. Vu que le prix de l'heure est correct, a me suffit...

Et je suis donc environ 50% moins cher qu'une SSII..  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est pour a que j'ai dit dans la plupart des cas.
> D'ailleurs nombreux (peut tre moins maintenant) prestataires se font embaucher en interne. Et que dire d'ailleurs niveau cot des prestataires qui sont dans la bote depuis plus de 10 ans? J'ai un collgue a fait 20 ans qu'il est en prestation chez mon client actuel...


C'est parce qu'alors ils font a par dfaut d'tre embauchs..

Moi je suis  mon compte parce que je ne VEUX PAS tre embauch...

Dans les cas que tu cites, alors oui c'est beaucoup plus cher..

----------


## el_slapper

> Non, a c'est faux....
> 
> Si tu as besoin d'un graphiste, tu en embauches un et le forme, ou bien tu en prends un en cherchant la bonne bote ?
> C'est pareil en info..


a dpend de la dure du besoin.




> Pour des spcialits ou des besoins ponctuels, il et bien plus facile, conomique, et simple de prendre quelqu'un de l'extrieur..


Certes; mais le hic est l : bien des boites prennent des consultants pour 3 ans, voire plus chez ceux qui n'ont pas peur des mouches. J'en ai vu avec 17 ans de maison, jamais pris en interne parceque la RH n'aimait pas leur couleur de peau.

Pour des besoins rcurrents, accumuler les prestas est un cot, mais aussi un risque : celui de perdre la comptence.

Sur ma mission prcdente, j'ai assur un complment de dveloppement sur une technologie voue  disparaitre : recours  un presta justifi.
Sur ma mission actuelle, je fais de la maintenance sur des systmes ou tous les sachants son partis : recours  un presta hautement risqu.




> Ne pas oublier d'une part les contraintes lorsqu'on a un employ, mais d'autre part le temps pass  organiser et faire passer des entrevues et faire passer des annonces...


Cout qui existent aussi en SSII et qui se retrouvent dans la facturation. Certes les recrutements sont moins _filtrants_, mais il y a plein de cots annexes(genre engraisser les commerciaux).

----------


## hugo123

Le fait de conserver des prestas pour des besoins rcurrents est effectivement un cot mais il faut voir a comme une quand on paye une assurance. Effectivement a cote cher  plusieurs niveaux mais le jour o on en a besoin....

Par exemple le secteur banque/finance ces deux dernires annes a t contraint de geler des projets et donc de mettre fin a des contrats de prestation. Difficile de faire la mme chose avec des internes.

----------


## dams78

> Le fait de conserver des prestas pour des besoins rcurrents est effectivement un cout mais il faut voir ca comme une quand on paye une assurance. Effectivement ca coute cher  plusieurs niveaux mais le jour ou on en a besoin....
> 
> Par exemple le secteur banque/finance ces deux dernires annes a t contraint de geler des projets et donc de mettre fin a des contrats de prestation. Difficile de faire la mme chose avec des internes.


L'automobile a t touch un peu avant,  l'poque j'tais en dbut d'apprentissage, et ici ils ont propos une indemnit  ceux qui partaient d'eux mme et bah... a a eu du succs.
Aprs va savoir quelle mthode est la meilleure.
J'ai bien aim ta comparaison avec l'assurance, a permet d'avoir une autre vision de la situation.

----------


## gmotw

Sinon, il y a toujours la mthode France Tlcom: tu les fais se suicider...  ::aie:: 
(en mme temps, a marche aussi pour l'automobile, a)

----------


## pmithrandir

Au final, comme les contrats sont trop engageants pour l'entreprise, ou du moins plus qu'elle le souhaite, elle paye une SSII pour avoir le droit de virer quand bon lui semble.
Tous les sous que se fait la SSII au passage sont autant de monnaie en moins dans la poche du salari...

A quand un autre contrat, Employs avec un pravis court et pas de justification en licenciement, mais pay avec des minimas requalifis ? (genre 20% de plus au minimum ?)


EDIT : j'ai chang le moins en plus, erreur de reveil...

----------


## lutecefalco

> A quand un autre contrat, Employs avec un pravis court et pas de justification en licenciement, mais pay avec des minimas requalifis ? (genre 20% de moins au minimum ?)


En France, jamais  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> En France, jamais


C'est claire, quand tu vois ce qu'il s'est pass avec le CPE...

----------


## Marco46

> En France, jamais


Et c'est tant mieux. On se fait assez $*$@* comme a.

----------


## dams78

> Et c'est tant mieux. On se fait assez $*$@* comme a.


Ou vive les botes qui refusent d'embaucher en CDI car elles trouvent a trop "contraignant", quand je vois que j'ai des potes qui se sont fait embaucher en CDD d'un an avec un soit disant CDI  la fin (alors qu'ils taient en apprentissage dans ces botes), je me dis qu'il y a un lger problme...

----------


## lutecefalco

> Ou vive les boites qui refusent d'embaucher en CDI car elles trouvent a trop "contraignant", quand je vois que j'ai des potes qui se sont fait embauch en CDD d'un an avec un soit disant CDI  la fin (alors qu'ils taient en apprentissage dans ces boites), je me dis qu'il y a un lger problme...


Je suis plutt d'accord avec a

----------


## el_slapper

> Le fait de conserver des prestas pour des besoins rcurrents est effectivement un cout mais il faut voir ca comme une quand on paye une assurance. Effectivement ca coute cher  plusieurs niveaux mais le jour ou on en a besoin....
> 
> Par exemple le secteur banque/finance ces deux dernires annes a t contraint de geler des projets et donc de mettre fin  des contrats de prestation. Difficile de faire la mme chose avec des internes.


vrai - sauf que a a un cot cach( mon sens) : la perte de connaissances. Massive  chaque fois. Et arrive le petit nouveau qui doit tout rapprendre et commet les mmes erreurs que ses 12 prdcesseurs(authentique). ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Ou vive les boites qui refusent d'embaucher en CDI car elles trouvent a trop "contraignant", quand je vois que j'ai des potes qui se sont fait embauch en CDD d'un an avec un soit disant CDI  la fin (alors qu'ils taient en apprentissage dans ces boites), je me dis qu'il y a un lger problme...


Mais le patron trouvera *toujours* la lgislation trop contraignante puisqu'il ne rflchit qu' l'un des cots. S'ils n'avaient pas t contraints on aurait encore des gosses de 10 ans dans les mines en France.

Pour le coup du j'embauche en CDD parce que j'ai peur d'embaucher en CDI c'est une excuse largement utilise et compltement illgitime car :

1/ Si la peur est d  l'employ et sa qualification, il y a la priode d'essai.
2/ Si la peur est d au contexte conomique, le patron peut licencier un CDI pour motif conomique.

O est le problme sinon celui de tirer sur la corde au maximum ?

Donc au final, il s'agit de savoir si tu es prt  dfendre tes intrts. Permettre aux patrons de licencier sans motifs du jour au lendemain a ne sert que *leurs* intrts et a ne te rapporte *rien*.

----------


## dams78

> 1/ Si la peur est d  l'employ et sa qualification, il y a la priode d'essai.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, une priode d'essai de 4 mois (6 dans les banques et assurances, j'ai appris a samedi soir) renouvelable une fois, on arrive facilement au mme temps qu'un CDD d'un an. Et pourtant y a plein de cas o l'on se retrouve avec un CDD au lieu d'un CDI, avec tous les inconvnients que cela apporte. Donc j'ai du mal  comprendre cette situation.




> 2/ Si la peur est d au contexte conomique, le patron peut licencier un CDI pour motif conomique.


Malgr le fait qu'on soit en priode "de crise" a n'a pas l'air si facile que a de licencier. Attention je dis pas que c'est normal ce qui se passe dans certaines botes, je connais pas les situations.

----------


## lutecefalco

+1, licenciement conomique, faut vraiment tre dans le c***

----------


## dams78

a me fait un peu penser  la situation des logements en location : c'est tellement galre quand t'as un locataire qui ne paye pas que certains prfrent ne pas louer, demander des supers garanties ou tout simplement revendre.

----------


## lutecefalco

> Ca me fait un peu penser  la situation des logements en location : c'est tellement galre quand t'as un locataire qui ne paye pas que certains prfrent ne pas louer, demander des supers garanties ou tout simplement revendre.
> Et au final qui c'est qui se fait b...


Je cherche un 3 pice en ce moment, je suis tomb sur une annonce o le propritaire demande au futur locataire de bloquer un an de loyer sur un compte  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

petite anecdote canadienne : 

Il y a un an, les industries automobiles ont failli mettre la clef sous la porte. Le plus gros client, les USA n'achetait plus rien. Tous les indices conomiques sont au rouge, bref, bien dans la mouise, ils ont licenci normment(avec plan d'aide parce que les mecs avaient de l'anciennet)

Il y a un mois, les ventes reprennent, ils ont recontact et rembauch plus de 1000 anciens employs  du jour au lendemain.

Dans la mme situation, en France, on a : 
pas licenci, mais en fait si quand mme.
On embauche doucement quand on embauche parce que bon, on sait jamais ce qui va se passer... et que le cot des derniers licenciements est encore bien prsent dans les esprits.


De plus, ne croyons pas que les employs s'en tirent mal non plus, s'ils ont la tte sur les paules, le salaire double qu'ils touchent par rapport  la france sert  tenir le coup en cas de problme. (je dis pas que c'est parfait, nombre de personnes ont t  la rue parce qu'elle ne grent pas correctement leur argent non plus...)

----------


## sparthane777

*56.9% des entreprises dclarent par ailleurs avoir du mal  dnicher des cadres, des ingnieurs d'tudes, des spcialistes de la R & D et des chefs de projets informatiques*

>c'est sur que 3/4 des offres adapts aux ingnieurs, effectivement a sent la pnurie  ::roll:: , du moins si on demandait pas 4/5 ans d'exprience en plus peut-tre que les ingnieurs sortants rentreraient plus facilement.

Les entreprises ne savent pas ce qu'elles veulent, du moins c'est ce que j'estime.
Ou bien il y a un dcalage entre la personne qui veut bosser en info et la bote qui recherche un profil particulier. 
A une poque y avait mme des entreprises proposant une formation 1 semaine ou 1 mois sur une technologie non connue, maintenant c'est plus rare. 

Enfin, je pense que moi en tant que technicien info avec un niveau bac + 3 c'est cuit pour moi, je vais tre tchos pour un bon moment si toutefois il y a de la demande  ::aie:: 

Dans tous les cas, je sais pas ce qui se passe entre les coles et les botes, mais on va pas me faire dmentir que l'ambiance se passe diffremment.

Exemple: Epitech est une cole qui filtre les candidats. Immersion en info, recherche d'entreprise toussah toussah, videmment il y a des morts sur le champ de bataille. puis il reste environ 20 % au mieux de personnes  caser en entreprise selon les besoins.
C'est sur que si des candidats se retrouvent  bosser en vigile au supermarch du coin ou bien au mac do, il y a comme un rel problme d'orientation.
C'est a le problme de l'informatique, on forme de nombreuse personne et au final combien sont rellement en poste , si je tiens compte des contats CDD/CDI ?

Sinon, faut bien en parler au CIO ou  un conseiller spcialiste, l'informatique a toujours souffert d'une saturation de candidats, nanmoins on est pas assur d'avoir un statut indetermin.

Si j'ai un conseil  donner  ceux qui voudraient choisir l'informatique, est de ne pas ngliger ses choix secondaires, mais bon aprs bac + 5 il est dj trop tard  ::calim2::

----------


## sparthane777

> Mais cela venait-il de sa formation ? Ou simplement qu'il n'tait pas dgourdi ?


Voil c'est typiquement le genre de remarque qu'il ne faut pas avoir  ::applo:: 

C'est pas pasque il est pas dgourdi que c'est une chvre non ?  ::aie:: 

Prendre une personne de haut parce qu'elle est soit disant non dgourdie est de la plus pure stupidit.

Bref, je comprends mieux maintenant pourquoi les autres vous ne comprenez pas les geeks.

T'as jamais vu les geeks genre rodolphe de la publicit de free  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## sparthane777

> Mais cela venait-il de sa formation ? Ou simplement qu'il n'tait pas dgourdi ?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est toujours mieux chez les autres... Mais il faudrait connatre les dtails pour ceux qui ne trouvent pas de candidats dont le profil correspond, car les offres d'emploi sont souvent impressionnantes :
> "recherche dveloppeur Java/C++/HTML/SQL/Python avec 5 ans (minimum) d'exprience dans le domaine du commerce des fleurs au nord de Toulouse"
> Si on ajoute que les salaires offerts sont tirs au maximum vers le bas...
> 
> Bon j'exagre un peu, mais la formation ne peut pas coller aux besoins des entreprises, parce que ces besoins changent souvent (tout le temps). Imaginez tous les gars forms  Cobol en 1998 (pour le passage  l'an 2000), ils font quoi aujourd'hui ?


Justement, je sais pas si c'est de l'apathie ou de la non-connaissance, mais les entreprises ne veulent rien savoir, soit tu sais soit tu passes ton chemin.
a me dgote, parce qu'il existe des profils souples et capables d'apprendre rapidement.
Je serais presque pour un CIF de 1 semaine tous les 3 mois pour se remettre  niveau , par exemple le HTML 5 pour les sites Web, sincrement combien le matrisent ce langage et pourtant c'est du tout neuf.

----------


## sparthane777

> Gros +1
> T'es un techos, t'es une bouze
> T'es un commercial, t'es un manager, un cdp qui est bon qu' assister  des runions, t'es un bon


Le fric est le nerf de la guerre tu savais pas ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## jabbounet

> Je cherche un 3 pice en ce moment, je suis tomb sur une annonce o le propritaire demande au futur locataire de bloquer un an de loyer sur un compte


a me rappelle un sketch de groland.
ou un propritaire cherchait des locataires et demandait toujours plus de justificatif.
 la fin le propritaire testait la bonne sant sexuelle des candidats locataires......

----------


## sparthane777

> Pour l'avoir vu personnellement en entreprise, il est effectivement courant de ne pas trouver de profils trs pointus. 
> Mais je ne remets pas en cause la formation, c'est juste qu'on recherchait des moutons  cinq pattes. Dans la pratique il s'est souvent avr payant de prendre des personnes avec une bonne curiosit technique et malable plutt que de trouver la perle rare.


Bien sur parce que tes moutons  5 pattes ne sont pas forcment des profils update. Pas de leur faute ils avaient pas le temps  cause de ce fichu projet qui leur a bouff 3 week-ends et que ce gros naze de patron voulait que a fonctionne tellement plus rapidement possible ...  ::pastaper::

----------


## sparthane777

> L'alternance commence  venir mais c'est toujours pas a pour trouver une entreprise d'accueil en bac+4/+5  En revanche, pour trouver du boulot aprs, c'est pas mal


Surtout si tu commences  dpasser ton premier quart d'existence  ::cry::

----------


## sparthane777

> a me rappelle un sketch de groland.
> ou un proprio cherchait des locataires et demandais toujours plus de justificatif.
>  la fin le proprio testait la bonne sant sexuelle des candidats locataires......


 ::aie::  Groland c'est des bons

----------


## sparthane777

> S'il existe une diffrence entre la fac et l'cole d'ingnieur. Ce serait la suivante:
> la fac sait qu'elle forme des tudiants pour faire de la recherche alors que les coles du moins pour certaines, on cherche le but de la formation. Dans leurs enseignements il y a la fois tout et rien, un peu de C,un peu de C++, un peu de java, un peu de math, un peu d'conomie, un peu de ci, un peu de ca. Au final tu ne matrises rien.


C'est sur que si tu confonds fac et club med euuuh  ::roll:: 

Enfin, la fac c'est plus thorie que pratique. Par exemple tu veux bosser  l'INRIA ou au CNRS c'est bon pour toi

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> a me rappelle un sketch de groland.
> ou un proprio cherchait des locataires et demandais toujours plus de justificatif.
>  la fin le proprio testait la bonne sant sexuelle des candidats locataires......


Surtout que Madame ne crie pas, pour ne pas dranger les voisins !
C'est a.
Ils avaient fait un sketch sympa sur les cadres aussi  ::ccool:: 
Je trouve qu'ils sont souvent dans le vrai...

C'est vrai que les entreprises en demandent beaucoup, sinon en SSII j'aime bien concept d'auto formation. 
"Allez on te laisse 3 jours pour te former  J2EE comme a tu ne seras pas perdu en arrivant chez le client."  ::zoubi::

----------


## sparthane777

> j'ai pass l'entretien avec le responsable technique et le patron qui tait compltement bourr, car il sortait du resto)......


 ::lol::  en effet, c'est le pied

----------


## sparthane777

> Surtout que Madame ne crie pas, pour ne pas dranger les voisins !
> C'est a.
> Ils avaient fait un sketch sympa sur les cadres aussi 
> Je trouve qu'ils sont souvent dans le vrai...
> 
> C'est vrai que les entreprises en demandent beaucoup, sinon en SSII j'aime bien concept d'auto formation. 
> "Allez on te laisse 3 jours pour te former  J2EE comme a tu ne seras pas perdu en arrivant chez le client."


L'ennui, c'est que les entreprises ne prennent pas au srieux le besoin de formation sur les volutions et j'imagine mme que c'est la mme chose en lectronique. C'est que l'IT est un domaine en volution permanente et que je pense pas qu'une formation cote si cher que a.

----------


## lutecefalco

> *56.9% des entreprises dclarent par ailleurs avoir du mal 0 dnicher des cadres, des ingnieurs d'tudes, des spcialistes de la R & D et des chefs de projets informatiques*
> 
> >c'est sur que 3/4 des offres adapts aux ingnieurs, effectivement a sent la pnurie , du moins si on demandait pas 4/5 ans d'exprience en plus peut-tre que les ingnieurs sortants rentreraient plus facilement.
> 
> Les entreprises ne savent pas ce qu'elles veulent, du moins c'est ce que j'estime.
> Ou bien il y a un dcalage entre la personne qui veut bosser en info et la bote qui recherche un profil particulier.


Bah moi, je fais passer des entretiens d'embauche et le niveau est super faible. Je vois des mecs avec 5 ans d'exprience, c'est  se demander ce qu'ils ont foutu pendant 5 ans. Sur les derniers recrutements qu'on a faits, on a bien mis 2 ou 3 mois  trouver un profil qui nous convenait.

----------


## sparthane777

> je crois que a fait que commencer..... avec des meilleurs prix ailleurs.... c'est de plus en plus tentant de dlocaliser.... surtout que l'informatique de gestion c'est pas vraiment ce qui demande le plus d'expertise.... et c'est elle qui offre le plus d'emploi


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Avec un BTS IRIS, je peux te dire que c'est super galre pour trouver un job.

----------


## el_slapper

> Bah moi, je fais passer des entretiens d'embauche et le niveau est super faible. Je vois des mecs avec 5 ans d'exprience, c'est  se demander ce qu'ils ont foutu pendant 5 ans. Sur les derniers recrutements qu'on a faits, on a bien mis 2 ou 3 mois  trouver un profil qui nous convenait.


Soit tu en dis trop, soit tu en dis pas assez.....

Quel genre de lacunes tu as pu voir?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Soit tu en dis trop, soit tu en dis pas assez.....
> 
> Quel genre de lacunes tu as pu voir?


J'allais poser la mme question

Parce que a part certaain truc bien spcifiques ou de toute facon, une formation devrait tre naturelle... je ne vois pas en quoi un dev nee peut pas faire l'affaire... a part sur un cot personnel, et dans ce cas la, on trouve toujours

----------


## lutecefalco

Bah essentiellement des lacunes techniques.
On cherche des dveloppeurs ASP.NET avec mini 2/3 ans d'xp.
Quand tu vois qu'ils ne savent pas ce qu'est le ViewState, le cache ou un UserControl, tu te poses des questions

----------


## jabbounet

> Bah moi, je fais passer des entretiens d'embauche et le niveau est super faible. Je vois des mecs avec 5 ans d'exprience, c'est  se demander ce qu'ils ont foutu pendant 5 ans. Sur les derniers recrutements qu'on a faits, on a bien mis 2 ou 3 mois  trouver un profil qui nous convenait.


Ce que j'ai surtout vu c'est de la diversit, un mec avec 5 ans d'exprience en informatique, pour moi c'est trs vagues.

Il y'a des gens qui seront orients compltement mtier et architectures fonctionnelles qui ne sauront pas vraiment ce qu'est une machine, ces personnes n'auront pas les mmes comptences que quelqu'un capable de dvelopper un driver pour une carte  puce dans un systme embarqu et c'est assez normal.

Il ne travaillent pas dans les mmes domaines, leur objectif sont de facto diffrents pourtant ils travaillent dans le mme secteur au sens large "informatique".

Maintenant, ce qu'il faut regarder aussi ce sont les capacits d'adaptations d'une personne, cela peux se voir avec les expriences mises sur le cv et la dure/secteurs des diffrents projets sur lesquels il a travaill.


Combien de fois on demande a quelqu'un qui bosse dans l'informatique de l'aider a faire son site web ou d'acheter son pc.....

Personnellement je n'ai jamais fais aucun site web en 10 ans d'expriences dans l'informatique, ce n'est pas pour cela que je n'ai pas de comptences dans le domaine de l'informatique simplement le terme est trop large pour dfinir prcisment un mtier.

C'est un peu comme parler des mtier de bouches, c'est large cela inclut le restaurateur, le boucher, le charcutier, le boulanger, le fromager, ....

----------


## lutecefalco

> Ce que j'ai surtout vu c'est de la diversit, un mec avec 5 ans d'exprience en informatique, pour moi c'est trs vagues.
> 
> Il y'a des gens qui seront orients compltement mtier et architectures fonctionnelles qui ne sauront pas vraiment ce qu'est une machine, ces personnes n'auront pas les mmes comptences que quelqu'un capable de dvelopper un driver pour une carte  puce dans un systme embarqu et c'est assez normal.
> 
> Il ne travaillent pas dans les mmes domaines, leur objectif sont de facto diffrents pourtant ils travaillent dans le mme secteur au sens large "informatique".
> 
> Maintenant, ce qu'il faut regarder aussi ce sont les capacits d'adaptations d'une personne, cela peux se voir avec les expriences mises sur le cv et la dure/secteurs des diffrents projets sur lesquels il a travaill.
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais enfin je m'en fiche un peu de la diversit moi.
L'appel d'offre spcifie qu'on recherche des dveloppeurs ASP.NET avec 2/3 ans d'xp mini. Je cherche pas un archi ou un MOA

----------


## jabbounet

> Ouais enfin je m'en fiche un peu de la diversit moi.
> L'appel d'offre spcifie qu'on recherche des dveloppeurs ASP.NET avec 2/3 ans d'xp mini. Je cherche pas un archi ou un MOA


cela veux aussi dire que quelqu'un qui a 4/5 ans d'exp dans un autre techno et qui souhaite s'investir dans une autre pour des raisons x ou y ne pourra pas entrer chez toi?

----------


## lutecefalco

> cela veux aussi dire que quelqu'un qui a 4/5 ans d'exp dans un autre techno et qui souhaite s'investir dans une autre pour des raisons x ou y ne pourra pas entrer chez toi?


Non, trop cher. 
Par contre, il nous arrive de prendre des quasi dbutants (6 mois/1 an d'xp) et qui monteront en comptence avec nous

----------


## Michal

En fait, vous voulez des dveloppeurs plug&play ?  ::aie:: 

Depuis 2 ou 3 mois que tu cherches, tu penses pas que le mec qui avait pas toutes les comptences requises aurait pu les acqurir ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En fait, vous voulez des dveloppeurs plug&play ?


Ouais, c'est un peu a, je crois !

Quand je vois certaines annonces, a me fait marrer. Le mec, il doit tout connaitre des technologies (de l'Assembleur au dernire techno .net, java ...) avoir dvelopp des logiciels de GPAO, de DAO, de 3D, des pilotes matriels (aussi bien MAC que Windows ou Linux), des applis pour les iPhones et mme les iPad, pour les Mobiles sous Androd et Windows 7, avoir conu 2/3 virus et tre pass matre dans la cyber-attaque, et la cyber-dfense, ...
avoir au minimum 10 ans d'exprience dans chacune des technos cites, tout a pour pondre un logiciel (ou un module dans un ensemble de logiciels) que n'importe quel gamin de 10 ans ayant eu une gameboy dans les mains serait capable de faire en 2 min et pour un salaire quivalent  un 3/4 du smic   ::roll:: 

Et vous ne trouvez pas ? Etonnant, non !

----------


## sparthane777

> En fait, vous voulez des dveloppeurs plug&play ? 
> 
> Depuis 2 ou 3 mois que tu cherches, tu penses pas que le mec qui avait pas toutes les comptences requises aurait pu les acqurir ?


C'est un peu contradictoire leur truc nan ?  ::roll:: 

D'un ct ils prennent soi-disant un dbutant avec 6mois   1 an d'exprience et de l'autre un profil expriment qui mordicus veut monter en comptence vaut cher.

C'est bien ce que je disais, les botes ne savent pas elles-mme ce qu'eles veulent  ::aie::

----------


## lutecefalco

> En fait, vous voulez des dveloppeurs plug&play ? 
> 
> Depuis 2 ou 3 mois que tu cherches, tu penses pas que le mec qui avait pas toutes les comptences requises aurait pu les acqurir ?


Tu penses vraiment qu'on peut rcuprer 2 ans d'xp en 2 mois?

----------


## lutecefalco

> Ouais, c'est un peu a, je crois !
> 
> Quand je vois certaines annonces, a me fait marrer. Le mec, il doit tout connaitre des technologies (de l'Assembleur au dernire techno .net, java ...) avoir dvelopp des logiciels de GPAO, de DAO, de 3D, des pilotes matriels (aussi bien MAC que Windows ou Linux), des applis pour les iPhones et mme les iPad, pour les Mobiles sous Androd et Windows 7, avoir conu 2/3 virus et tre pass matre dans la cyber-attaque, et la cyber-dfense, ...
> avoir au minimum 10 ans d'exprience dans chacune des technos cites, tout a pour pondre un logiciel (ou un module dans un ensemble de logiciels) que n'importe quel gamin de 10 ans ayant eu une gameboy dans les mains serait capable de faire en 2 min et pour un salaire quivalent  un 3/4 du smic  
> 
> Et vous ne trouvez pas ? Etonnant, non !


Si c'est  moi que tu t'adresses, lis mon post.
On cherche des mecs avec de l'xp en ASP.NET, point barre.
Je sais pas o tu vois les 10 aines de langages et plateformes  ::roll::

----------


## lutecefalco

> C'est un peu contradictoire leur truc nan ? 
> 
> D'un ct ils prennent soi-disant un dbutant avec 6mois   1 an d'exprience et de l'autre un profil expriment qui mordicus veut monter en comptence vaut cher.
> 
> C'est bien ce que je disais, les botes ne savent pas elles-mme ce qu'eles veulent


Je te suis pas l.
Dans les priodes  forte charge, on cherche des mecs avec de l'xp dans la techno recherche pour qu'ils soient oprationnels de suite.
Quand, c'est plus light, on prend des dbutants qui vont apprendre avec nous?
Je vois pas ce qui te choque.

Ensuite, je vois pas pourquoi on lcherai 500/jour dans un mec qui connait rien en ASP.NET juste parce qu'il a 5 ans d'xp en C et qu'il veut apprendre l'ASP.NET hein. C'est pas marqu Samu Social sur notre front  ::aie::

----------


## Michal

Je peux comprendre qu'une entreprise cherche soit quelqu'un qui soit bon, soit un dbutant. Ce qui me chagrine, c'est qu'elle ne voit pas le potentiel de la personne et se borne au cv (quand il est lu). Aprs, a donne ce genre de situation : les entreprises trouvent pas ce qu'elles veulent parce qu'elles veulent plus prendre de risques (vu la priode, normal). 
Le truc, c'est que dans cette priode, les candidats plug&play vont sans doute pas chercher ailleurs (sauf si leur poste est menac) et rester tranquillement l o ils sont. A mon avis (de non-drh), au lieu de rester fix sur un profil en particulier, il vaudrait mieux prendre un profil approchant pour qu'il acquiert les comptences requises. Oui il va coter plus cher ( cause de (l'auto)-formation) mais au final l'entreprise aura quelqu'un qui pourra participer aux projets et donc lui rapporter de l'argent. Mieux vaut a que de pas finir/commencer/mal faire un projet  ::):  Evidemment, si le candidat faisait du C et voulait se mettre  asp.net... mais s'il faisait de l'asp.net (ce qui tait le cas) mais qu'il connaissait pas tout, l il y a peut-tre moyen d'tre un peu plus "indulgent", non ?

Je connais pas asp.net, il se peut que viewstate, cache, etc fassent partie des bases, j'en sais rien  ::aie::

----------


## lutecefalco

> mais s'il faisait de l'asp.net (ce qui tait le cas) mais qu'il connaissait pas tout, l il y a peut-tre moyen d'tre un peu plus "indulgent", non ?


On est vraiment loin de chercher des candidats qui connaissent tout.
Les questions techniques qu'on pose concernent les bases de chez base.

Aprs, notre quipe ne fonctionne qu'avec des prestas aussi, donc a joue un peu

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Si c'est  moi que tu t'adresses, lis mon post.
> On cherche des mecs avec de l'xp en ASP.NET, point barre.
> Je sais pas o tu vois les 10 aines de langages et plateformes


Non, pas particulirement, c'tait plus une rflexion gnrale. 

Maintenant, dans ton cas, si c'est juste pour une mission de dure dfinie, a n'intresse pas forcment beaucoup de monde...

----------


## sparthane777

> Je te suis pas l.
> Dans les priodes  forte charge, on cherche des mecs avec de l'xp dans la techno recherche pour qu'ils soient oprationnels de suite.
> Quand, c'est plus light, on prend des dbutants qui vont apprendre avec nous?
> Je vois pas ce qui te choque.
> 
> Ensuite, je vois pas pourquoi on lcherai 500/jour dans un mec qui connait rien en ASP.NET juste parce qu'il a 5 ans d'xp en C et qu'il veut apprendre l'ASP.NET hein. *C'est pas marqu Samu Social sur notre front*


D'o l'avantage de faire de la veille technologique permanente, mais bon qui serait dispo  plein temps pour en faire ? 
Enfin en IT qu'on ait 50 ou 20 ans , on est oblig de se mettre  jour, sinon on vaut plus rien ... En tout cas les dbutants sont de plus en plus jetables pour les entreprises, genre on le forme, genre on le garde et genre je le 
lourde au bout d'un an  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

> Si c'est  moi que tu t'adresses, lis mon post.
> On cherche des mecs avec de l'xp en ASP.NET, point barre.
> Je sais pas o tu vois les 10 aines de langages et plateformes


Dans les annonces 
edit : pour annecy on recherche une mission d'interim de 3 mois en tant que dveloppeur ASP.NET connatre Python, Java J2EE et avoir au moins 3 ans d'xp ... 

Simple annecdote qui dmontre le "foutage de gueule" de certaines entreprises.
 ::mouarf::

----------


## lutecefalco

> Non, pas particulirement, c'tait plus une rflexion gnrale. 
> 
> Maintenant, dans ton cas, si c'est juste pour une mission de dure dfinie, a n'intresse pas forcment beaucoup de monde...


Non pas de dure dfinie.
Mais vous ne semblez pas trop connaitre le monde des SSII ici, non?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non pas de dure dfinie.
> Mais vous ne semblez pas trop connaitre le monde des SSII ici, non?


Hlas, si ! J'en suis sorti (YAISSSE) mais pas indemne, videmment !  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Ouais, c'est un peu a, je crois !
> 
> Quand je vois certaines annonces, a me fait marrer. Le mec, il doit tout connaitre des technologies (de l'Assembleur au dernire techno .net, java ...) avoir dvelopp des logiciels de GPAO, de DAO, de 3D, des pilotes matriels (aussi bien MAC que Windows ou Linux), des applis pour les iPhones et mme les iPad, pour les Mobiles sous Androd et Windows 7, avoir conu 2/3 virus et tre pass matre dans la cyber-attaque, et la cyber-dfense, ...
> avoir au minimum 10 ans d'exprience dans chacune des technos cites, tout a pour pondre un logiciel (ou un module dans un ensemble de logiciels) que n'importe quel gamin de 10 ans ayant eu une gameboy dans les mains serait capable de faire en 2 min et pour un salaire quivalent  un 3/4 du smic  
> 
> Et vous ne trouvez pas ? Etonnant, non !





> Non, pas particulirement, c'tait plus une rflexion gnrale.


 ::ccool::  ::ccool:: 





> Non pas de dure dfinie.
> Mais vous ne semblez pas trop connaitre le monde des SSII ici, non?


Je crois que c'est peut-tre vous qui justement faites partie de ce mouvement.. mais j'espre me tromper...

Ce que dit Louis Griffont est parfaitement exact.. (_malheureusement_)

Il suffit pour s'en rendre compte de chercher du boulot technique... Sur tous les sites, y compris celui-ci..

En particulier avec les mot-cls "expriment", "snior", ou "confirm"...

Ce qui, normalement (_et jusqu'il y a 10 ans_) correspondait environ  10-15 ans d'exprience..

Et qui maintenant fait surgir des "_de 6 mois  2 ans d'exprience_", avec 8 lignes de connaissances techniques...




Lorsqu'on finira par revenir sur Terre, et accepter que quelqu'un de confirm l'est parce qu'il a de la bouteille, que le dernier langage a la mode est de la gnognote pour quelqu'un qui en a tripatouill une vingtaine dans sa vie, que la possession scolaire de la Mthode TrucMuche n'est rien compare  la direction effective d'un projet (mene  son terme), et ce quelle que soit la mthode, que la possession de UML ou XML n'est qu'un artiifice qui s'apprend en 2 jours pour quelqu'un d'expriment, on commencera  revenir un peu dans un march normal....


C'est comme pour la mcanique automobile.. Si on ne veut qu'un mcano sachant se servir du banc de test de la Renault Laguna de 2009, ben on n'aura que a. .. et pas un mcano sachant ce qu'est la mcanique et capable de se dbrouller avec n'importe quel outil, sur n'importe quelle voiture de n'importe quelle marque, pour peu qu'on lui donne le manuel d'utilisation...

----------


## Gunny

De plus certaines technos comme ASP.NET ne sont virtuellement pas enseignes  l'cole en gnral (perso bac+5 et j'ai eu uniquement 3h de cours magistral dessus). Du coup c'est difficile de trouver des gens avec de l'exprience l dessus.
Dans mon cas, si je m'y connais dans cette technologie c'est grce  une entreprise qui m'a pris en stage sur un projet en acceptant que a me serve aussi de formation.
Je suis arriv, je n'avais jamais vu du c# ou .NET de ma vie (enfin, si, mais je veux dire que je ne m'tais jamais pench dessus). Bah en 2 semaines d'apprentissage "sur le tas"  l'aide de bouquins, du net et d'un collgue j'avais compris les concepts et j'tais devenu parfaitement oprationnel l dessus (i.e capable de dvelopper ce que l'on me demandait).

----------


## sparthane777

Ce que je trouve galement navrant, c'est que y a trop d'offres orientes C#, ASP.NET VB et bien que je sois capable de m'adapter  n'importe quel langage, je suis pas sur que les entreprises en soient convaincus.

Moi qui suis Open Source plugged, je trouve cel dommage . Tant pis  ::aie::

----------


## alexrtz

> Ce que je trouve galement navrant, c'est que y a trop d'offres orientes C#, ASP.NET VB et bien que je sois capable de m'adapter  n'importe quel langage, je suis pas sur que les entreprises en soient convaincus.


Le problme n'est pas de pouvoir s'adapter  un langage, mais  toutes les bibliothques qu'il y a autour.

Quelqu'un qui fait du C#, on lui demandera pas juste de pisser du C#, mais aussi de connatre/s'adapter facilement aux technos .NET.

Et l c'est pas du tout la mme chose...

----------


## sparthane777

> Le problme n'est pas de pouvoir s'adapter  un langage, mais  toutes les bibliothques qu'il y a autour.
> 
> Quelqu'un qui fait du C#, on lui demandera pas juste de pisser du C#, mais aussi de connatre/s'adapter facilement aux technos .NET.
> 
> Et l c'est pas du tout la mme chose...


En fait si tu matrise pas les technos crosofts t'es dans la mouise, pasque c'est pas souvent qu'on a des offres administrateur sous Linux par exemple.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Personnellement, je me fous de savoir si la personne que j'embauche connais le langage que l'on utilise ici. Ce qui compte c'est que la personne soit capable de comprendre un problme, de l'analyser et de le mettre sous une forme informatique. Le langage, elle l'apprendra. Si elle en maitrise un, elle les maitrisera tous, si on lui en donne le temps !

----------


## dams78

Ca vous choque pas vous qu'on dise  un jeune : tu sors de l'cole, pas de soucis on va te former.
Heu c'est pas l'cole qui est sens former?  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

> Personnellement, je me fous de savoir si la personne que j'embauche connais le langage que l'on utilise ici. Ce qui compte c'est que la personne soit capable de comprendre un problme, de l'analyser et de le mettre sous une forme informatique. Le langage, elle l'apprendra. Si elle en maitrise un, elle les maitrisera tous, si on lui en donne le temps !


Je suis d'accord, c'est juste la mthodologie qu'il faut voir. Effectivement si on prend quelqu'un qui code avec ses pieds, on comprend la peur des entreprises, mais je pense qu'il y a un effort  faire entre la comprhension d'un candidat dveloppeur et du recruteur quant  l'adaptation sur un poste.

Par exemple quelqu'un qui serait capable de s'adapter rapidement dans 3 langages demands sous 1 semaine, je vois pas pourquoi on le fera passer  la trappe. Enfin bon, je conoit bien que les entreprises veulent un gros mastodonte qui a un lourd pass informatique. 

D'ailleurs je sais pas si c'est moi ou bien plus du 3/4 des offres demandent bac + 5 et/ou 2  5 ans d'xp.

Et encore on sait pas si ils demandent plthores d'annes terrain ou projets coles orients professionnel.

Bref, c'est un mystre que je ne peux rsoudre

----------


## alexrtz

> En fait si tu matrise pas les technos crosofts t'es dans la mouise, pasque c'est pas souvent qu'on a des offres administrateur sous Linux par exemple.


La preuve : je ne matrise pas du tout les technos M$ et je ne suis absolument pas dans la mouise.

----------


## sparthane777

> Ca vous choque pas vous qu'on dise  un jeune : tu sors de l'cole, pas de soucis on va te former.
> Heu c'est pas l'cole qui est sens former?


C'est vrai, mais le problme c'est que les coles et les entreprises sont tellement dconnectes qu'on ne sait pas si ce qu'on apprend  l'cole est cens servir par la suite.

D'ailleurs je te retourne le propos 
a te choque pas que des bac + 5 se retrouve au mieux  techos ou pire en galre ?  ::aie:: 

A qui la faute? Au pauvre candidat qui s'est fait avoir en payant 15 000  l'cole ou  l'entreprise qui place des exigences pharaoniques?

----------


## sparthane777

> La preuve : je ne matrise pas du tout les technos M$ et je ne suis absolument pas dans la mouise.


Parce que toi t'as le temps de te former ce qui n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde

----------


## dams78

> D'ailleurs je te retourne le propos 
> Ca te choque pas que des bac + 5 se retrouve au mieux  techos ou pire en galre ?


Oh si a me choque aussi, qu'on prenne des bac+5 pour leur faire le boulot d'un bac+2, aprs le vrai bac+2 il fait quoi?

----------


## sparthane777

> Oh si a me choque aussi, qu'on prenne des bac+5 pour leur faire le boulot d'un bac+2, aprs le vrai bac+2 il fait quoi?


C'est l qu'est l'arnaque et qu'aprs faut pas se plaindre si les jeunes voient l'cole comme un chec assur, donc une perte de temps, donc faire tout et n'importe quoi de sa vie. Enfin a c'est les cas dsesprs  ::aie:: , nous on sait que l'informatique c'est notre passion, on veut apprendre encore plus de choses, mais dans un systme bananier tel quel, on recule on avance pas.

Pitoyable ce systme

----------


## alexrtz

> Pasque toi t'as le temps de te former ce qui n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde


D'o j'aurai + le temps de me former que les autres ?
Qu'est-ce que a a  voir avec le fait de ne pas connatre les technos M$ ?

----------


## jabbounet

> Lorsqu'on finira par revenir sur Terre, et accepter que quelqu'un de confirm l'est parce qu'il a de la bouteille, que le dernier langage a la mode est de la gnognote pour quelqu'un qui en a tripatouill une vingtaine dans sa vie, que la possession scolaire de la Mthode TrucMuche n'est rien compare  la direction effective d'un projet (mene  son terme), et ce quelle que soit la mthode, que la possession de UML ou XML n'est qu'un artiifice qui s'apprend en 2 jours pour quelqu'un d'expriment, on commencera  revenir un peu dans un march normal....
> 
> 
> C'est comme pour la mcanique automobile.. Si on ne veut qu'un mcano sachant se servir du banc de test de la Renault Laguna de 2009, ben on n'aura que a. .. et pas un mcano sachant ce qu'est la mcanique et capable de se dbrouller avec n'importe quel outil, sur n'importe quelle voiture de n'importe quelle marque, pour peu qu'on lui donne le manuel d'utilisation...


+1

----------


## sparthane777

> D'o j'aurai + le temps de me former que les autres ?
> Qu'est-ce que a a  voir avec le fait de ne pas connatre les technos M$ ?


Disons que pour une personne qui connait pas il a besoin d'tre form de faon autonome ou encadr, ce qui n'est pas forcment adapt au planning de chacun

----------


## lutecefalco

> Par exemple quelqu'un qui serait capable de s'adapter rapidement dans 3 langages demands sous 1 semaine, je vois pas pourquoi on le fera passer  la trappe.


C'est un peu lger comme approche.
Ok, un mec qui sait faire un Try Catch en Java saura le faire rapidement en C# mais de la  concevoir une appli web en ASP.NET C#, c'est pas 2 ou 3 semaines qu'il lui faut

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est un peu lger comme approche.
> Ok, un mec qui sait faire un Try Catch en Java saura le faire rapidement en C# mais de la  concevoir une appli web en ASP.NET C#, c'est pas 2 ou 3 semaines qu'il lui faut


+1

Je me suis pris le cas dans la tronche(enfin presque). Et a dpend, encore une fois, de ce que l'on attend. Pour faire des volutions fonctionelles, y compris les plus tordues, sur un projet existant, je suis sur qu'en une semaine je sais faire. Dans n'importe quel langage que je ne connais pas.

Par contre, si on me demande de tout crer depuis zro, autant dans mes domaines de prdilection je vais passer facilement, autant dans des technos qui me sont inconnues, je sais que je vais bloquer - d'autant plus qu'on exige des trucs techniques bizarres.

Ma specialit numro 1, c'est COBOL/MVS/DB2. N'importe qui ici est capable de coder en COBOL - moyennant une rsistance  la rpulsion face  un cran 80*25. Pour ce qui est de coder les JCL(en gros les scripts d'execution), c'est dj plus compliqu. Mais un dev astucieux pourra, moyennant un recyclage sauvage et quelques essais-erreurs, survivre. Pour ce qui est d'intgrer les requetes SQL/DB2, de grer les plans, de comprendre l'ordre de compilation pour viter les -805, l, il faut du temps. Et pour concevoir un batch complet, une chaine efficace, maintenable et performante, l, l'expert JAVA, il va se casser les dents(je ne vaux pas mieux sur sa techno), parcequ'il va penser d'une manire suboptimale(euphmisme).

Et, cerise sur le gateau, pour faire de la maintenance sur des codes COBOL gnrs par des gnrateurs ayant disparu depuis belle lurette, mme parmi les expriments COBOL, vous ne trouverez pas grand monde. Pour a, moi et spcialisation en maintenance de code immonde, j'ai t accueilli  bras ouverts, personne sur place ne voulant s'y coller.

----------


## sparthane777

> C'est un peu lger comme approche.
> Ok, un mec qui sait faire un Try Catch en Java saura le faire rapidement en C# mais de la  concevoir une appli web en ASP.NET C#, c'est pas 2 ou 3 semaines qu'il lui faut


On est donc d'accord qu'il faut rester sur terre quand on veut faire du recrutement. Et que privilgier un profil expriment en IT n'a  mon got aucun sens vu que les technos voluent continuellement

----------


## sparthane777

> +1
> 
> Je me suis pris le cas dans la tronche(enfin presque). Et a dpend, encore une fois, de ce que l'on attend. Pour faire des volutions fonctionelles, y compris les plus tordues, sur un projet existant, je suis sur qu'en une semaine je sais faire. Dans n'importe quel langage que je ne connais pas.
> 
> Par contre, si on me demande de tout crer depuis zro, autant dans mes domaines de prdilection je vais passer facilement, autant dans des technos qui me sont inconnues, je sais que je vais bloquer - d'autant plus qu'on exige des trucs techniques bizarres.
> 
> Ma specialit numro 1, c'est COBOL/MVS/DB2. N'importe qui ici est capable de coder en COBOL - moyennant une rsistance  la rpulsion face  un cran 80*25. Pour ce qui est de coder les JCL(en gros les scripts d'execution), c'est dj plus compliqu. Mais un dev astucieux pourra, moyennant un recyclage sauvage et quelques essais-erreurs, survivre. Pour ce qui est d'intgrer les requetes SQL/DB2, de grer les plans, de comprendre l'ordre de compilation pour viter les -805, l, il faut du temps. Et pour concevoir un batch complet, une chaine efficace, maintenable et performante, l, l'expert JAVA, il va se casser les dents(je ne vaux pas mieux sur sa techno), parcequ'il va penser d'une manire suboptimale(euphmisme).
> 
> Et, cerise sur le gateau, pour faire de la maintenance sur des codes COBOL gnrs par des gnrateurs ayant disparu depuis belle lurette, mme parmi les expriments COBOL, vous ne trouverez pas grand monde. Pour a, moi et spcialisation en maintenance de code immonde, j'ai t accueilli  bras ouverts, personne sur place ne voulant s'y coller.


Mais je comprends pas comment les coles font pour tre en dcalage par rapport aux besoins ? J'ai envie de dire si on t'enseigne du C#, Java et ASP.NET avec un bac + 2/3 et qu'on demande une exigence en cobol en entreprise pour un mme niveau c'est comment dire un peu lger comme formation ? 
Enfin si on forme quelqu'un  un mtier on s'informe sur les besoins courants, normalement l'entreprise c'est pas la fac non plus, t'as appris tu restitue et puis c'est tout. 
Je pense que l'intrt de l'alternance se retrouve effectivement dans ce cas de figure comme prcis dans des posts plus loin.
Seulement pour l'alternance t'as moins de 26 ans t'es apprenti, t'as plus t'es b... pour rester modeste.

----------


## dams78

> Je pense que l'intrt de l'alternance se retrouve effectivement dans ce cas de figure comme prcis dans des posts plus loin.


Mais grave, au moins a allie les deux




> t'as plus t'es b... pour rester modeste.


J'ai beau chercher je vois pas, tes quoi?

----------


## alexrtz

> Disons que pour une personne qui connait pas il a besoin d'tre form de faon autonome ou encadr, ce qui n'est pas forcment adapt au planning de chacun


Sauf que je ne parlais pas du tout de se former aux technos M$ quand on ne les matrise pas : on est pas du tout "dans la mouise" quand on ne connat pas ces technos pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il y a encore un paquet de jobs pour lesquels ces technos ne sont pas indispensables.




> Et que privilgier un profil expriment en IT n'a  mon got aucun sens vu que les technos voluent continuellement


Bien sr que si a a un sens, le profil expriment :
- sera oprationnel plus vite quand il devra reprendre le code pourri crit par le mec qui tait l avant lui (pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il a d faire a un paquet de fois avant)
- s'il ne connat pas une techno, aura beaucoup + de chances d'en connatre une approchante (genre jamais fait d'ORM avec X mais connat trs bien la couche Y, qui a de nombreux points communs avec X)
- aura vu + de situations foireuses et sera + apte  ne pas refaire les mmes erreurs (conception, ...)

----------


## sparthane777

> J'ai beau chercher je vois pas, tes quoi?


C'est juste que l'apprentissage ne concerne que les moins de 26 ans le reste c'est professionnalisation et a a arrange pas les entreprises, bien qu'ils aient des aides en OPCA mais bon. 
Pour mon plus grand malheur, j'ai t oblig d'abandonner l'alternance  cause de a. Bref j'ai envie de dire ceux qui le peuvent profiter de vos 20 21 ans pour faire de l'apprentissage, c'est bien mieux qu'un BTS initiale ou autre

----------


## dams78

> C'est juste que l'apprentissage ne concerne que les moins de 26 ans le reste c'est professionnalisation et a a arrange pas les entreprises, bien qu'ils aient des aides en OPCA mais bon. 
> Pour mon plus grand malheur, j'ai t oblig d'abandonner l'alternance  cause de a. Bref j'ai envie de dire ceux qui le peuvent profiter de vos 20 21 ans pour faire de l'apprentissage, c'est bien mieux qu'un BTS initiale ou autre


J'ai compris  ::mouarf::

----------


## hugo123

> Mais je comprends pas comment les coles font pour tre en dcalage par rapport aux besoins ? J'ai envie de dire si on t'enseigne du C#, Java et ASP.NET avec un bac + 2/3 et qu'on demande une exigence en cobol en entreprise pour un mme niveau c'est comment dire un peu lger comme formation ? 
> Enfin si on forme quelqu'un  un mtier on s'informe sur les besoins courants, normalement l'entreprise c'est pas la fac non plus, t'as appris tu restitue et puis c'est tout. 
> Je pense que l'intrt de l'alternance se retrouve effectivement dans ce cas de figure comme prcis dans des posts plus loin.
> Seulement pour l'alternance t'as moins de 26 ans t'es apprenti, t'as plus t'es b... pour rester modeste.




Hum, le 3me cycle est loin de produire des mauvais lments, les ressources qui sortent de l'cole sont bonnes quoi que certains puissent en dire. 
Le but de l'cole c'est pas d'apprendre tout les langages de la terre, c'est d'apprendre  apprendre. Un bon apprentissage forme les gens  tre souple dans leur faon de penser. 

Une formation qui ne serait que technique et ne formerait que sur une seule techno sous prtexte qu'elle est demand en entreprise serait pour moi une hrsie au rythme ou se succde les technos.

Mais si une bonne formation selon vous c'est de connaitre la syntaxe de chaque langage, alors bonne chance :

http://www.scriptol.fr/programmation...grammation.php

----------


## sparthane777

> Bien sr que si a a un sens, le profil expriment :
> - sera oprationnel plus vite quand il devra reprendre le code pourri crit par le mec qui tait l avant lui (pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il a d faire a un paquet de fois avant)
> - s'il ne connat pas une techno, aura beaucoup + de chances d'en connatre une approchante (genre jamais fait d'ORM avec X mais connat trs bien la couche Y, qui a de nombreux points communs avec X)
> - aura vu + de situations foireuses et sera + apte  ne pas refaire les mmes erreurs (conception, ...)


Bon pour les deux derniers je suis un peu d'accord, c'est la base de tout un job.
quoique pour le deuxime je plussoie qu'il faut connatre ton truc de A  M en tant cool, or comme on le rpte partout *on ne matrise pas tout en info* on s'adapte. 
Oprationnel plus vite je suis pas l ... Donc un gars qui as vu plthores de langage en Web par exemple et qui pour une raison x ou y n'as pas eu le temps de se mettre au HTML 5 ou CSS 3 par exemple , matriser tout sur tout. Dsol mais je suis pas d'accord.
C'est vrai il a la mthode toussah, mais qui te dis qu'il sera capable de matriser comme a "avec le petit coup de baguette de Marie Poppins "  ::aie:: 
Nan soyons raliste 5 minutes, que celui qui matrise toute l'informatique me jette la premire pierre.
Pour moi y a pas de profil expriment, c'est un "fake" ceux qui disent que les expriments peuvent tout matriser.

D'autre part si quelqu'un veut se mettre en informatique, et qu'on lui donne pas sa chance, c'est l le rel danger, pour la bote et pour le candidat.

Enfin comme avait dit un coach une fois : Si c'tait un boss de SSII ils mettraient 10 profils expriments, 5 jeunes et 2 apprentis, enfin je sais plus trop. 
Mais quand je vois les annonces j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait de la rpartie.
Bref long sera encore le chemin  ::?:

----------


## sparthane777

> Hum, le 3me cycle est loin de produire des mauvais lments, les ressources qui sortent de l'cole sont bonnes quoi que certains puissent en dire. 
> Le but de l'cole c'est pas d'apprendre tout les langages de la terre, c'est d'apprendre  apprendre. Un bon apprentissage forme les gens  tre souple dans leur faon de penser. 
> 
> Une formation qui ne serait que technique et ne formerait que sur une seule techno sous prtexte qu'elle est demand en entreprise serait pour moi une hrsie au rythme ou se succde les technos.
> 
> Mais si une bonne formation selon vous c'est de connaitre la syntaxe de chaque langage, alors bonne chance :
> 
> http://www.scriptol.fr/programmation...grammation.php


Et encore on parle que de profils dv dans ton lien  ::aie:: 
Donc pour matriser tout l'informatique hum hum.
J'ai vu une fois une annonce o on recherchait carrment un admin rseaux + webmaster  la fois avec plthores de connaissances  ::?: 
Enfin, faut dire a aux entreprises qui croivent qu'on matrise tout pasque on est expriment. 
Ca me fait bien marrer moi
Dj qu'en techos y a pas mal de chose  matriser galement. Evolution du hardware, navigateur, systmes OS serveurs ... bref je vous apprends rien en disant que l'informatique en gnral n'est pas matrisable de A  Z, superficiellement peut-tre et encore.
Compte tenu des volutions et d'innombrables tches diffrents les uns des autres on ne peut pas TOUT matriser
En tout cas, celui qui a le cerveau qui matrise tout je veux le mme pour la maison

----------


## sparthane777

> J'ai compris


maiheuuu  ::cry::

----------


## Michal

> Parce que toi t'as le temps de te former ce qui n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde


heu... au risque de choquer... il faut une formation, mme dans les environnements microsoft sinon les rsultats ont peu de chances d'tre fiables, tout comme sous linux. Pour les offres linux/unix, il y a un site pas mal actif : http://fr.lolix.org/

----------


## lutecefalco

> Pour moi y a pas de profil expriment, c'est un "fake" ceux qui disent que les expriments peuvent tout matriser.


Tu fais quoi l? T'essaye de t'auto rassurer ?  ::aie:: 
Bien sr qu'il y a des profils expriments, et bien sr qu'ils ne peuvent pas tout matriser. Quand on dit expriment, on parle par rapport  une techno/langage donn

----------


## sparthane777

> heu... au risque de choquer... il faut une formation, mme dans les environnements microsoft sinon les rsultats ont peu de chances d'tre fiables, tout comme sous linux. Pour les offres linux/unix, il y a un site pas mal actif : http://fr.lolix.org/


Merci je connais ce site, a tombe bien je suis ouvert  Open Source  ::mouarf:: 
Dsol jeu de mot invitable

----------


## sparthane777

> Tu fais quoi l? T'essaye de t'auto rassurer ? 
> Bien sr qu'il y a des profils expriments, et bien sr qu'ils ne peuvent pas tout matriser. Quand on dit expriment, on parle par rapport  une techno/langage donn


Donc un profil expriment n'est pas superman  ::aie:: 
Donc on ne sous estime pas une personne qui a peu de connaissance dans un langage mais qui nous la mets dans un autre langage inconnu malgr x annes d'exprience.
C'est a la technologie  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Bien sr qu'il y a des profils expriments, et bien sr qu'ils ne peuvent pas tout matriser. *Quand on dit expriment, on parle par rapport  une techno/langage donn*


je cois que l'erreur de fond vient de l...

Une erreur de franais...

Ce que tu dcris s'appelle de la matrise du langage..

"_Expriment_" est li, comme son nom l'indique,  de l'exprience.. Donc des projets ou des environnements ou des langages ou des plateformes vari(e)s.. sur une dure suffisamment longue pour avoir vu les bons ET les mauvais cts, les trucs ne correspondant pas aux normes, avoir t "_forc de faire quelque chose de sale parce qu'il faut que a marche, et que comme a a marche_", tre arriv au milieu d'un projet foireux, etc etc

Rien  voir  voir avec la matrise d'un langage ou de la spcialisation dans un domaine...


Alors si les DRH ou les commerciaux ne matrisent pas assez le franais et emmlent les pinceaux de tout le monde .... pas tonnant que vous ne trouviez pas chaussure  votre pied....

Et que nous on trouve pas de boulot...


 ::roll::  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> je cois que l'erreur de fond vient de l...
> 
> Une erreur de franais...
> 
> Ce que tu dcris s'appelle de la matrise du langage..
> 
> "_Expriment_" est li, comme son nom l'indique,  de l'exprience.. Donc des projets ou des environnements ou des langages ou des plateformes vari(e)s.. sur une dure suffisamment longue pour avoir vu les bons ET les mauvais cts, les trucs ne correspondant pas aux normes, avoir t "_forc de faire quelque chose de sale parce qu'il faut que a marche, et que comme a a marche_", tre arriv au milieu d'un projet foireux, etc etc
> 
> Rien  voir  voir avec la matrise d'un langage ou de la spcialisation dans un domaine...
> ...


Un trs gros +1

----------


## gmotw

> avoir t "_forc de faire quelque chose de sale parce qu'il faut que a marche_"


 ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  C'est malin, maintenant je me rappelle de chose que j'avais enterr au plus profond de ma mmoire... ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## lutecefalco

> "_Expriment_" est li, comme son nom l'indique,  de l'exprience.. Donc *des projets* *ou* des environnements ou des langages ou des plateformes ...


Donc un mec qui a 5 ans d'xp en ASP.NET et qui a boss sur de multiples projets rentre bien dans la dfinition d'un mec expriment pour moi.
A moins que tu confondes le "ou" et le "et"  :;):

----------


## sparthane777

> Un trs gros +1


Je plussoie galement, je crois qu'on a ferm le ban l  ::mouarf::

----------


## sparthane777

> Donc un mec qui a 5 ans d'xp en ASP.NET et qui a boss sur de multiples projets rentre bien dans la dfinition d'un mec expriment pour moi.
> A moins que tu confondes le "ou" et le "et"


Sauf que le jour o tu as une volution dans une technologie ou un quelconque changement, retour  la case dpart  ::aie::

----------


## lutecefalco

> Sauf que le jour o tu as une volution dans une technologie ou un quelconque changement, retour  la case dpart


Ah bon?
Je suis pass du .NET 1.1 au 2.0 au 3.5 et dernirement au 4.0.
Et c'est en rien un retour  la case dpart, faut arrter le dlire hein

----------


## el_slapper

> Mais je comprends pas comment les coles font pour tre en dcalage par rapport aux besoins ? J'ai envie de dire si on t'enseigne du C#, Java et ASP.NET avec un bac + 2/3 et qu'on demande une exigence en cobol en entreprise pour un mme niveau c'est comment dire un peu lger comme formation ? 
> Enfin si on forme quelqu'un  un mtier on s'informe sur les besoins courants, normalement l'entreprise c'est pas la fac non plus, t'as appris tu restitue et puis c'est tout. 
> (.../...je passe le truc sur l'alternance, rponse y a dj t apporte)


En fait, plus personne ne forme au cobol en France. Mon ancienne chef me racontait qu'au dbut des annes 2000, sa SSII avait t approche par une fac pour mettre au point des filires adaptes  la demande du monde du travail. Bien. Sauf que parmi les exigences de la SSII, il y avait "grand systme/cobol". Et que a, la fac n'a jamais voulu l'accepter. L'accord a fini par tre rompu.

Donc, pendant des annes, on a form des non-informaticiens(genre moi)  ses technologies, parceque les gens qui on fait de l'objet et de l'introspection pendant leur formation vomissent  la simple ide d'utiliser un langage de dinosaures(c'est moi, le dinosaure).

Avoir un profil industriel et non informatique prsente de nombreux avantages, je trouve, spcifiquement au niveau de la capacit  repositionner le projet informatique dans une perpective plus vaste. Mais a a aussi un inconvnient : quand il s'agit de mettre au point une architecture moderne avec tous les gadgets objetivores des langages modernes(ici le C#), la non-familiarit avec ses concepts est rdhibitoire. Mes 10 ans d'exprience ne m'ont servi  rien, et les nombreux exemples trouvs sur google taient suffisement abscons pour me perdre plus que pour me guider.

Je dis a spcifiquement pour souviron : il y a l'expertise gnrale(a, j'ai), qui pousse  faire du code propre, mme sur des langages que l'on ne connait pas, et l'expertise spcifique(que j'ai en cobol, pas en C#), qui permet de faire des choses techniquement exotiques, ou de comprendre rapidement du code crit avec les pieds.

Suivant les postes, la premire suffira, ou la seconde sera ncssaire. Le problme du recruteur, effectivement, c'est de ne pas connaitre assez le mtier et donc de toujours exiger la seconde.

----------


## souviron34

> A moins que tu confondes le "ou" et le "et"


L'algbre boolenne est un truc de matheux ou d'informaticiens..

Encore une fois rien  voir avec le franais comme langue...


C'tait, si tu veux le mettre sur ce plan, un "ou" non exclusif...


Et je te signale que tu as oubli la 2ime partie "_sur une dure assez longue..._"


Pour moi, 5 ans d'un seul langage, ft-il en diverses versions, n'est en rien la preuve d'un "expriment"...

J'aurais tendance  dire "au contraire"...


C'est plutt le signe de quelqu'un qui n'a jamais vu qu'un bout de la lorgnette... avec des (mauvaises) habitutudes de ne pas s'tre confront  de la diversit et des choses peu ou pas connues, ncessitant de l'apprentissage (du vrai) et de la remise en question...

----------


## lutecefalco

> L'algbre boolenne est un truc de matheux ou d'informaticiens..
> 
> Encore une fois rien  voir avec le franais comme langue...
> 
> 
> C'tait, si tu veux le mettre sur ce plan, un "ou" non exclusif...
> 
> 
> Et je te signale que tu as oubli la 2ime partie "_sur une dure assez longue..._"
> ...


Je partage pas ton avis l dessus.
T'as un diteur de logiciels qui proposent des solutions  destinations des PME et qui dveloppe en .NET (pour rester dans le domaine que je connais).
Le responsable d'quipe, il en a rien faire d'un mec qui a fait 3 ans de C, 3 ans de Java, 3 ans de temps rel embarqu. Il veut un mec qui pense, qui conoit et qui dveloppe .NET.

Aprs ok, tu peux avoir l'expert qui bosse sur des missions courtes et qui est capable d'intervenir sur plein de langages/technos diffrents.
Mais a reste un profil 100 fois moins prsent ou recherch sur le march.

Dans mon quipe, on vient de lcher 100k pour s'attacher les services d'un expert. Bah on a pris un mec avant 20 ans de bouteille Microsoft, rien  faire d'un mec qui sait dvelopper en python ou fortran.

Je pense que la spcialisation est bien plus importante que la polyvalence  outrance

----------


## dams78

> Je pense que la spcialisation est bien plus importante que la polyvalence  outrance


Tout dpend de la spcialisation peut tre?

----------


## sparthane777

> Ah bon?
> Je suis pass du .NET 1.1 au 2.0 au 3.5 et dernirement au 4.0.
> Et c'est en rien un retour  la case dpart, faut arrter le dlire hein


Admettons. 
Mais il y a toujours le cas o du jour au lendemain l'entreprise change de techno ? 
Tiens Linux et l'Open Source, c'est aussi ou plus efficace que Windows ... J'aurais besoin d'un linuxiens.
Ah mayrde  ::aie:: ... J'ai pas fait a moi dans ma vie  ::lol::

----------


## sparthane777

> Je pense que la spcialisation est bien plus importante que la polyvalence  outrance


Et moi je pense diffremment de toi, car si on prend le cas d'un habitu de la bote qui est li  cette dernire d'une faon ou d'une autre, on ne peux pas en dire autant d'un arriviste qui videmment doit "en prendre de la graine".

Moi je vois l plus une ngligence des profils juniors. Pourquoi dans toutes les annonces que je vois, on demande 85 % de seniors ? 
Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu plus de junior ?
Ca me rappelle un peu le schma du vieux qui a transmis son savoir  son petit fils qui lui montre les nouveauts de son poque.
Moralit : on a tous quelque chose  prouver en informatique, donc le systme du recrute-tout-profil-expriment est un serpent qui se bouffera tt ou tard la queue, et le jour o y aura plus de senior, faudrait repenser au jour o on a pas su gr le recrutement de faon "quilibr".

Diversit, insertion et consorts, bah dsol je crois pas plus au pre nol qu'aux boniments de nos chers lus  ::roll::

----------


## jabbounet

> Et moi je pense diffremment de toi, car si on prend le cas d'un habitu de la bote qui est li  cette dernire d'une faon ou d'une autre, on ne peux pas en dire autant d'un arriviste qui videmment doit "en prendre de la graine".
> 
> Moi je vois l plus une ngligence des profils juniors. Pourquoi dans toutes les annonces que je vois, on demande 85 % de seniors ? 
> Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu plus de junior ?
> Ca me rappelle un peu le schma du vieux qui a transmis son savoir  son petit fils qui lui montre les nouveauts de son poque.
> Moralit : on a tous quelque chose  prouver en informatique, donc le systme du recrute-tout-profil-expriment est un serpent qui se bouffera tt ou tard la queue, et le jour o y aura plus de senior, faudrait repenser au jour o on a pas su gr le recrutement de faon "quilibr".
> 
> Diversit, insertion et consorts, bah dsol je crois pas plus au pre nol qu'aux boniments de nos chers lus


perso, je considre que 2-5 ans d'exprience c'est junior avec de l'exprience, dans le sens ou c'est encore assez jeune pour connaitre les dernires nouveauts, et que a a dj commenc a faire ses preuve sur le march du travail.


Senior pour moi c'est plus de 50 ans, et je crois que ces personnes aussi ont parfois du mal a trouver du travail.

----------


## Michal

> Mais il y a toujours le cas o du jour au lendemain l'entreprise change de techno ?


la bascule (dans un sens ou dans l'autre) n'est jamais faite  100% du jour au lendemain... a laisse un temps pour la formation. Et puis une entreprise qui a tout mis sur une techno va pas la laisser tomber comme a... sinon a ferait longtemps qu'un navigateur dont je tairais le nom (en version 6) serait mort  ::aie::

----------


## lutecefalco

> Moi je vois l plus une ngligence des profils juniors. Pourquoi dans toutes les annonces que je vois, on demande 85 % de seniors ?


Soit on regarde pas les mmes annonces, soit on n'a pas la mme dfinition du terme snior  ::): 
Etant moi-mme snior (au sens RH du terme), je trouve que le nombre d'annonces est plus que limit.

----------


## sparthane777

> la bascule (dans un sens ou dans l'autre) n'est jamais faite  100% du jour au lendemain... a laisse un temps pour la formation. Et puis une entreprise qui a tout mis sur une techno va pas la laisser tomber comme a... sinon a ferait longtemps qu'un navigateur dont je tairais le nom (en version 6) serait mort


 ::mouarf:: 
C'est dj le cas

----------


## sparthane777

> Soit on regarde pas les mmes annonces, soit on n'a pas la mme dfinition du terme snior 
> Etant moi-mme snior (au sens RH du terme),* je trouve que le nombre d'annonces est plus que limit.*


Effectivement nous ne devons pas avoir la mme notion du terme snior  ::roll:: 

Bref en tout cas a prouve galement que les RH ne sont pas plus renseigns que nous  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lutecefalco

> Effectivement nous ne devons pas avoir la mme notion du terme snior 
> 
> Bref en tout cas a prouve galement que les RH ne sont pas plus renseigns que nous


Junior: 0-2 ans
Confirm: 3-5 ans
Snior: 6 ans et +

----------


## sparthane777

> Junior: 0-2 ans
> Confirm: 3-5 ans
> Snior: 6 ans et +


Soit, je tire mon chapeau.

Donc les seniors et juniors galrent autant l'un que l'autre et on est d'accord pour dire que les profils confirms sont les plus recherchs. 

Donc tu as ajout une nouvelle variable, senior + junior, la mme galre...  ::(:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je partage pas ton avis l dessus.
> T'as un diteur de logiciels qui proposent des solutions  destinations des PME et qui dveloppe en .NET (pour rester dans le domaine que je connais).
> Le responsable d'quipe, il en a rien faire d'un mec qui a fait 3 ans de C, 3 ans de Java, 3 ans de temps rel embarqu. Il veut un mec qui pense, qui conoit et qui dveloppe .NET.
> 
> Aprs ok, tu peux avoir l'expert qui bosse sur des missions courtes et qui est capable d'intervenir sur plein de langages/technos diffrents.
> Mais a reste un profil 100 fois moins prsent ou recherch sur le march.
> 
> Dans mon quipe, on vient de lcher 100k pour s'attacher les services d'un expert. Bah on a pris un mec avant 20 ans de bouteille Microsoft, rien  faire d'un mec qui sait dvelopper en python ou fortran.
> 
> Je pense que la spcialisation est bien plus importante que la polyvalence  outrance


Ha les SSII  !  ::roll::

----------


## lutecefalco

> Soit, je tire mon chapeau.
> 
> Donc les seniors et juniors galrent autant l'un que l'autre et on est d'accord pour dire que les profils confirms sont les plus recherchs. 
> 
> Donc tu as ajout une nouvelle variable, senior + junior, la mme galre...


C'est a.
Les juniors ne savent pas faire grand-chose
Les seniors sont trop chers  ::aie::

----------


## Michal

> C'est a.
> Les juniors ne savent pas faire grand-chose


Heureusement que a n'est pas toujours vrai.

----------


## sparthane777

> C'est a.
> Les juniors savent pas faire gd chose
> Les seniors sont trop chers


Dommage 
 ::ouin::

----------


## souviron34

> Senior pour moi c'est plus de 50 ans, et je crois que ces personnes aussi ont parfois du mal a trouver du travail.


C'est vrai, mais je n'ai pas non plus cette dfinition de snior...





> Soit on regarde pas les mmes annonces, soit on n'a pas la mme dfinition du terme snior 
> Etant moi-mme snior (au sens RH du terme), je trouve que le nombre d'annonces est plus que limit.





> Junior: 0-2 ans
> Confirm: 3-5 ans
> Snior: 6 ans et +





> C'est a.
> Les juniors ne savent pas faire grande chose
> Les seniors sont trop chers


Ta classification est justement le signe de ce que je dnoncais ci-dessus..

Pour moi 

Junior : 0-5 ans
Une certaine exprience : 5-10 ans
Confirm : 10-15 ans
Snior : > 15 ans

C'est tout le problme de la socit _(et du milieu informatique_) depuis 15 ans..

Vous appellez "snior" 6 ans et +... Et "confirm" 3  5 ans... _C'est  dire respectivement 15% et 10% (en moyenne) de la vie active._... Une absurdit.. 

Alors quoi, aprs 15 ans de boulot tu es de l'ge d'or,  20 ans de boulot (soit n'oublions pas seulement *50%* de la vie active) tu es du 4ime ge ?????

Depuis 10 ans (_j'ai eu 43 ans en 2000_) qu'est-ce que je dois regarder ?? Quels critres dois-je choisir pour regarder des annonces ???


Tu montres bien le "jeunisme" ambient...


D'o les problmes quand on se plaint du chmage des "sniors"...




D'autre part, comme je l'ai dj mentionn, pourquoi associer "snior" et "cote plus cher".. ?? C'est sr qu'avec ta dfinition de snior, on l'est  30 ans... Et les dents longues et l'appt du gain se fait particulirement sentir dans la tranche 30-40...

Bref, vous avez tout faux, et ne faites que confirmer ce que je disais plus haut : les DRH, commerciaux, et les gens du milieu sont tombs sur la tte...


Pas tonnant que la socit aille mal....  ::aie:: 

Si la vie s'arrte  40 ans (vu qu' 30 on est snior,  40 on est bon pour la retraite), je ne sais pas o on va... 

Et j'espre de tout coeur que la crise s'aggrave, que nous priclitions jusqu' l'croulement total...


On reviendra alors peut-tre  de vraies valeurs... et une vraie chelle...

 ::roll::  ::roll::

----------


## sparthane777

> On reviendra alors peut-tre  de vraies valeurs... et une vraie chelle...


Je suis de tout coeur avec toi  ::): 
Dj quand on voit ce qui se passe  Athnes a en est flippant  ::?:

----------


## Louis Griffont



----------


## lutecefalco

> D'autre part, comme je le l'ai dj mentionn, pourquoi associer "snior" et "coute plus cher".. ?


Bah coute, si  50 ans, t'es content d'tre pay au mme niveau qu'un gars de 30 ans, c'est bien pour toi. Mais t'es surement le seul

----------


## sparthane777

::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Trop fort l'image ... merci  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

> Bah coute, si  50 ans, t'es content d'tre pay au mme niveau qu'un gars de 30 ans, c'est bien pour toi. Mais t'es surement le seul


On pourrait le prsenter aussi comme :


peut-tre parce qu'un gars de 30 ans demande (et obtient) trop, non ??

----------


## lutecefalco

> On pourrait le prsenter aussi comme :
> 
> 
> peut-tre parce qu'un gars de 30 ans demande (et obtient) trop, non ??


Tu veux baisser le salaire des plus jeunes.  ::aie:: 
Le salaire, c'est une adquation entre le montant que souhaite le salari et ce que l'entreprise est prte  payer pour obtenir les comptences recherches.
Si le mec de 30 ans obtient ce qu'il demande, c'est pas de "trop"

----------


## gmotw

Et puis, si le gars de 50 ans passe par une ssii, il sera pay au mme prix que le gars de 30 ans. Par contre, il sera vendu plus cher....

----------


## hugo123

> Junior : 0-5 ans
> Une certaine exprience : 5-10 ans
> Confirm : 10-15 ans
> Snior : > 15 ans


oui et non.
Selon ce qui est demand, j'aurais tendance  revoir mon chelle de jugement. 

Par exemple si je cherche un analyste programmeur pour un projet en JAVA/PHP/C# (cochez la case qui vous plait), dans ce cas un snior sera un type qui a dj 3 ans sur la mme techno. On peut maitriser une techno et son cosystme rapidement. Mais oui, je range tout de mme la personne comme un junior d'un point de vue "exprience gnrale".

Pour un PMO dans une boite de 10 000 personnes, la je vais estimer qu'un snior aura ncessairement plus d'exprience que prcdemment. 

En gros selon la complexit de la demande je ne rechercherais pas dans la mme tranche d'exprience. 

Quant aux questions salariales, de toute faon les profils complexes sont recherchs parmi les personnes snior (snior, selon ta dfinition) et ont effectivement de meilleurs salaires. Alors oui, snior = +cher mais on leur demande pas la mme chose en terme de comptences. 
Rechercher plus de 15 ans d'exprience sur des taches "basiques" (notez bien les guillemets) de dveloppement n'a pas vraiment de sens, non ?

----------


## souviron34

dernier exemple en date, sur le forum emploi ici-mme :




> *Fort de votre expertise en technologies* vous serez amen  intervenir dans un contexte international et multiculturel afin de prendre en charge l'tude et le dveloppement d'applications sous environnement WEB 2.0.
> Vos aptitudes professionnelles (autonomie, rigueur et comptences) vous permettront d'apprhender l'ensemble des phases du projet. Vous serez en capacit d'intervenir au niveau du front end et/ou back end.
> 
> Sur le Front end : vous participerez au dveloppement des IHM, vos connaissances en JavaScript et en ergonomie seront ncessaires.
> Sur le Back end : vous interviendrez sur la couche mtier et accdrez aux bases de donnes en utilisant JAVA J2EE et struts.
> 
> Vous dveloppez des capacits d'analyse et des comptences rdactionnelles qui garantiront votre volution vers des postes d'analyse fonctionnelle et de rdaction de spcifications dtailles.
> *Profils recherchs: Diplm(e) d'une cole d'ingnieurs spcialise en informatique ou d'un 3me cycle en informatique, vous possdez une premire exprience de 2/3 ans dans les technologies telles que Javascript, JAVA, conception d'IHM, modlisation...*
> 
> Ce poste volutif vous permettra rapidement de tendre vers des postes de consultants techniques ou fonctionnels, de manager de projet ou de manager fonctionnel.


...

Titre :




> Ingnieurs d'tudes *expriments* (h/f)


 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 18.05.2010 par Katleen
Les offres d'emploi informatique ont baiss de 3% par rapport  Avril 2009, d'aprs les statistiques de Monster*

Le site spcialis en emploi Monster a publi un indice courant avril faisant tat d'une hausse de 2% par rapport au mois prcdent (sois la meilleure valeur depuis les 11 derniers mois).

Depuis un an, le nombre de recrutements en ligne a toutefois recul de 1%.

  Si l'indice ressort  la hausse en avril, cette progression s'explique, pour l'essentiel, par des effets de saisonnalit. On ne pourra donc vraiment parler de retour  la croissance que lorsqu'une hausse rgulire de l'activit du recrutement en ligne sera observe dans une majorit des secteurs d'activit. , explique Bruno Brmond, directeur gnral de Monster France et Europe du sud.

En effet, le mois dernier, l'volution du volume des offres d'emploi sur Internet est rest mitig d'une catgorie professionnelle  l'autre, avec seulement une sur deux oriente  la hausse. Parmi les secteurs en difficult, on trouve l'informatique (-1% par rapport  mars 2010, et -3% par rapport  Avril 2009).

Monster conclu qu'un redressement de la situation n'est pas a esprer pour tout de suite, mais que certains signes actuels montrent nanmoins une nette amlioration (dynamique positive de plusieurs secteurs dont celui du management, etc.).

Source : Communiqu de presse de Monster

----------


## Rushino

> C'est typique  la France a.... peut-tre  l'Europe aussi?
> 
> On vous forme, mais pas pour l'entreprise.... d'ailleurs on vous forme en prvision de quoi?
> 
> J'ai vu des personnes avec un bac + 5 dbarquait, leur formation semblait ok... mais on a vu aprs quelques semaines qu'ils n'taient vraiment pas forms pour travailler...
> 
> C'est beau connatre certain langage de programmation, mthodes de travail et Cie... mais faut voir si elles sont utilises en industrie....
> 
> En Amrique au contraire, on te forme directement pour tre oprationnel en entreprise.


Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. Je fais prsentement une technique en informatique. On apprend le Java, UML, les bases de donnes avec Oracle dans nos cours... mais c'est bizarre la plupart des postes informatiques demande du PHP, ASP.NET, C# et la plateforme .NET.. Cependant aucune offre en Java. D'ailleurs, la plupart des postes sont de type dveloppement web.. Et dans notre cours on ne voit rien l-dessus. Dommage.

----------


## duboisa

Salut

je n'aime plus le sujet "informatique" !

cel recouvre tellement de mtiers diffrents !

en IT on parle des nouvelles techno : Java, C, php, ..
l'ensemble sous Unix ou des trucs comme cel.
En plus, il faut connaitre du spcifique de chez Spcifque 
(et  court les rues bien sr! ) sans compter le fonctionnel 
qui est encore plus rare ! 

en main-frame, c'est presque pire !

le client cherche des moutons non pas  5 pattes mais  13 pattes!
bon, il peut toujours rver. Sauf miracle (pour lui) ces moutons sont
morts ds la naissance.  Il n'y en a presque pas dans le monde ! 

Mais je comprends bien le "client" : il veut tout "cuit" pas de pot, y a pas !

Quand un "presta" a une "bonne" connaissance, il est "vir"
et donc l'expertise se perd, point barre.
Il est ncessaire que le "client" comprenne cel.
Et le prix  payer qui va avec..

----------


## koolbloke

Je crois que ce n'est pas un problme de formation seulement mais ce de l'exprience professionnelle. 

Je travaille dans le domain de l'ETL / DW (Data Warehousing, c'est--dire, des entrepts de donnes). Il ne faut pas seulement avoir des connaissances sur l'ETL, mais aussi des plusieurs bases de donnes (Oracle, DB2, SQL server, etc), des commands UNIX (et ses plusieurs versions en dependant de o UNIX est install - AIX, Sun Solaris, etc), "scripting", SQL (ANSI mais aussi ses variances selon la base de donne utilise). Et la liste n'est pas complte.

On ne va jamais apprendre tout cela dans une formation. C'est l'exprience que nous donne des outils pour faire un meilleur marketing de nos talents.

Eh bien sur, beaucoup d'entreprises ont besoin de professionnels, plutt ceux avec exprience diversifie.

Le monde d'informatique demande de plus en plus de ses professionnels.

----------


## Chauve souris

Pourtant, dans mon existence, j'ai t embauch dans des domaines que je maitrisais mal et cela ne posait pas de problme (je suis capable d'volution). Aprs avoir arrt ma boutique o le CA tait trop juste, j'ai essay de voir (je suis  Toulouse)

- rien en intrim ! Pourtant je croyais que cela pouvait tre normalement un job car on n'a pas forcment besoin d'un informaticien en continu.

- le dlire dans les annonces de l'ANPE ! Des spcialits impossibles, des accumulations de comptences sans logique ( se demander si l'annonce n'a pas t gnre par un robot), des exigences dplaces du genre "_anglais lu et parl couremment exig_", "_diplome de grande cole informatique exig_".

- rien dans les annonces du canard local (La Dpche). Pas t voir les sites spcialiss car ils demandent soit des spcialits impossibles comme l'ANPE, soit des stagiaires pas pays.

Bref rien qui correspond (ou devrait correspondre) au besoin rel de l'ordinaire des entreprises petites et moyennes : un informaticien qui leur met tout a en ordre (matriel et logiciel), organise les sauvegardes, les bases de donnes, la gestion comptable, les sites Web et apprend aux utilisateurs  ne pas mourir idiots.

Et puis mon ge tait un repoussoir (plus de 40 ans). Mais ils ont le culot de s'tonner que les rares qui embauchent ne "collent" pas assez aux proccupations professionnelles des clients. Mais il faut avoir des annes de vcu professionnel disparate pour cela.

----------


## MaitreKaio

> a te choque pas que des bac + 5 se retrouve au mieux  techos ou pire en galre ?


O l'on retrouve la bonne vieille ide selon laquelle une carrire dans l'informatique, c'est:
Faire du dev pendant deux ou trois ansFaire chef de projet pendant 5  7 ansPasser commercial jusqu' la retraite
H bien non, moi je n'adhre pas. J'aime mon mtier, et mon mtier c'est les technos. Je ne suis PAS un geek, j'ai plein d'activits en dehors de l'informatique et je prsente plutt bien, merci de vous inquiter. Mais je veux pouvoir continuer  faire mon mtier, tout simplement. Et le mtier de dveloppeur, peut-tre plus qu'un autre, est un mtier o l'on peut s'amliorer tout au long de sa carrire.

----------


## LSRouge

Hello

Moi aussi, j'aime ce metier : developpeur !
Il y a tant  decouvrir, de nouveaux langages ... que du bonheur !

----------


## Gegedj

Moi je suis desol, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec tous le monde, j'ai depuis juin 2009 un BTS IRIS (Informatique et reseau de l'industrie et des services technique) et depuis maintenant plusieurs mois je suis  la recherche d'emploi mais malgrs les entretiens, il n'y a jamais suite.

Je sait trs bien que j'ai un manque d'exprience, j'ai que 2 mois se stage en entreprise mais bon faut bien commencer un jour !
J'ai eu des cours de pas mal de languages diffrent comme Html, Php, Javascript, C/C++, SQL, XML ...
La 2eme anne du BTS j'ai fait un projet o j'ai utilis pendant pratiquement 6 mois que du SQL (Base de donnes) et du C++ et j'ai appris le Wlanguage pendant les 2 mois de mon stage car j'avais travaill sur Windev.

Malgrs ses prcisions durant les entretiens, sa marche jamais pour moi.Je comprend que les recruteurs demande de l'exprience, mais meme moi je demandais le SMIC en salaire alors qu'un programmeur avec BAC+2 peut demander largement plus je crois, mais meme si je suis "moin productif" je coute moin cher, donc l je sait pas quoi faire d'autre, bosser gratuitement ?  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Franchement c'est dmoralisant  ::mur::

----------


## lutecefalco

> Moi je suis desol, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec tous le monde, j'ai depuis juin 2009 un BTS IRIS (Informatique et reseau de l'industrie et des services technique) et depuis maintenant plusieurs mois je suis  la recherche d'emploi mais malgrs les entretiens, il n'y a jamais suite.
> 
> Je sait trs bien que j'ai un manque d'exprience, j'ai que 2 mois se stage en entreprise mais bon faut bien commencer un jour !
> J'ai eu des cours de pas mal de languages diffrent comme Html, Php, Javascript, C/C++, SQL, XML ...
> La 2eme anne du BTS j'ai fait un projet o j'ai utilis pendant pratiquement 6 mois que du SQL (Base de donnes) et du C++ et j'ai appris le Wlanguage pendant les 2 mois de mon stage car j'avais travaill sur Windev.
> 
> Malgrs ses prcisions durant les entretiens, sa marche jamais pour moi.Je comprend que les recruteurs demande de l'exprience, mais meme moi je demandais le SMIC en salaire alors qu'un programmeur avec BAC+2 peut demander largement plus je crois, mais meme si je suis "moin productif" je coute moin cher, donc l je sait pas quoi faire d'autre, bosser gratuitement ? 
> 
> Franchement c'est dmoralisant


Ya moins de fautes d'orthographe dans ton CV que dans ton post j'espre, car a joue aussi  :;):

----------


## olpons

Effectivement, le march de l'emploi en informatique se porte mal en ce moment. 
Quand j'entends "J'ai du mal  trouver un collaborateur", cela me fait bien rire. Oui, certains on du mal parce que tout simplement, ils cherchent des moutons  cinq pattes, bien jeunes et corvables  souhait, avec Bac+5  mais surtout, pas cher !

Mais ce n'est pas le seul problme. Il y a de plus en plus de fausses annonces ! Quand je dis "fausses", je veux dire par l que l'offre n'est pas diffuse pour embaucher quelqu'un de suite. Il s'agit d'offres pour constituer une cevethque... au cas ou un ventuel client viendrait  demander une comptence particulire. 

J'ai postul auprs de certaines socits (Expectra, Groupagora, Ausy, AT Internet...). Les rponses sont toujours du genre "Nous tudions votre canditature. Sans rponse... blablabla", alors que je correspond parfaitement au profil, j'ai parfaitement les comptences requises, je suis dans les prix demands. 

En 5 semaines, j'ai t contact 4 fois par GROUPAGORA. A chaque fois, 4 personnes diffrentes ! L, j'ai dcouvert que c'taient des commerciaux et non des DRH qui m'appelaient. Aprs avoir insist, j'ai fini par apprendre qu'ils constituaient des piles de CV dans lesquels ils venaient piocher en cas de besoin.

Pourquoi alors passer ces annonces sur des sites d'offre d'emploi comme l'APEC ?

Je trouve que ces pratiques sont dtestables et doivent tre dnonces afin que cela cesse. Ces fausses annonces sont trop nombreuses et viennent fausser les statistiques diffuses par le Ministre du Travail. 

Mon conseiller Pole Emploi m'a confirm avoir connaissance des ces pratiques. Pourquoi les laisse t'on faire alors ?

L'APEC est cens suivre l'annonce dans le temps et vrifier auprs de la socit si le poste a t pourvu. Ils doivent bien tre conscients que ces annonces sont bidons. 

Si vous ne me croyez pas, surveillez donc le site Internet de l'APEC et vous verrez que de temps en temps, ces socits se rveillent pour ramasser des CV.

Par contre, curieusement, ces socits ne passent jamais leurs annonces sur le site Internet... peut-tre parce que c'est payant.

A la rigueur, cela ne poserait pas de soucis si nous pouvions distinguer les vraies offres des annonces de ce genre.

----------


## Thierry B.

> Ya moins de fautes d'orthographe dans ton CV que dans ton post j'espre, car a joue aussi


Si a coince aprs l'entretien c'est que le problme est plus l'oral que l'crit.

Moi en te lisant j'ai envie de dire : ne de te dvalorise pas trop non plus. Mettre l'accent sur le fait que tu es moins cher n'est peut-tre pas le meilleur moyen de te mettre en avant  :;): 

Et puis entre nous, le SMIC mme pour un dveloppeur bac +2 JD, c'est trs bas, donc mme remarque qu'au-dessus...

----------


## lutecefalco

> Quand j'entends "J'ai du mal  trouver un collaborateur", cela me fait bien rire. Oui, certains on du mal parce que tout simplement, ils cherchent des moutons  cinq pattes, bien jeunes et corvables  souhait, avec Bac+5  mais surtout, pas cher !


On a du mal  trouver des collaborateurs.
Tu peux rigoler  ::lol::

----------


## Gegedj

> Ya moins de fautes d'orthographe dans ton CV que dans ton post j'espre, car a joue aussi


Mdr oui quand meme, j'ai pas regard si j'avais des fautes  ::ccool:: 

Sinon pour rpondre un peux aux autres posts du dessus, c'est vrai que moi j'ai dj envoy pas mal de CV o on me rpond que malgrs tous je n'ai pas les comptences demandait mais qu'ils gardaient le CV pendant plusieurs mois au cas ou.J'ai mme dj envoy plusieurs fois mon CV pour une meme annonce sur plusieurs mois d'intervalle, genre que le recruteur n'a pas trouv ce qu'il cherchait encore plusieur mois aprs mais toujours la meme rponse pour moi.

Sinon je sait pas trop niveau salaire de developpeur je peux demander combien a votre avis ? Niveau BAC+2 sans exprience sauf stage + projet du BTS en gros. Je vois des fois des annonces pour developpeur qui offrent entre 1400-1600 mais je pense que c'est brut ?

----------


## Tartiflette38

Je pense que le pass l'a montr a mainte reprises : tout ce qui est trop spcialis disparat ,  un moment ou un autre , d'ailleurs plus souvent lorsque l'environnement est amen a changer.

Ensuite il y a quelque chose que j'ai normment de mal a comprendre :

Si une entreprise cherche un profil introuvable , elle ne trouvera pas. Si elles ( en gnral ) continuent a passer ce genre d'offres c'est qu'elle trouvent ( ou se font des CVthque , je suis d'accord pour dire que cela devrait conduire a poursuites ).

Si vous pensez qu'une offre est mal paye rien en vous empche d'y aller. Il sera toujours temps de chercher du travail ailleurs , au moins vous cotiserez un peu pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas trouver de travail du tout.



Moi mon crdo ca a toujours t auto formation - merci developpez.com au passage - sur un max de truc ( notamment un maximum de progiciels , ERP , langages dev ect.. ). Comme ca quant tu arrive a l'entretient tu connais  peu prt tout ce qui existe et tu peut dire que tu connais ( de loin , parfois , mais c'est dj plus que ne pas connaitre ). D'autre part je pense que les recruteurs sont sensibles a la polyvalence et la pro activit.

Bon je suis pas informaticien de mtier mais dans mon mtier oprationnel ca m'a toujours apport un norme plus sur les autres ( et une carrire clair ) de savoir coder deux trois trucs, paramtrer , savoir comment marche une BD... Notamment dans les PME et EI.

----------


## arsinoe77

> Bon j'exagre un peu, mais la formation ne peut pas coller aux besoins des entreprises, parce que ces besoins changent souvent (tout le temps). Imaginez tous les gars forms  Cobol en 1998 (pour le passage  l'an 2000), ils font quoi aujourd'hui ?


Bonjour,
Ceux qui ont t forms au cobol ont toujours du travail actuellement.
Il y a encore et toujours beaucoup de boulot en cobol. Et les entreprises ont du mal  trouver des comptences cobol. (Du coup, les dveloppeurs cobol ont non seulement du boulot, mais ils sont bien pays  ::): ).

----------


## lutecefalco

> Moi mon crdo ca a toujours t auto formation sur un max de truc ( notamment un maximum de progiciels , ERP , langages dev ect.. ). Comme ca quant tu arrive a l'entretient tu connais  peu prt tout ce qui existe et tu peut dire que tu connais ( de loin , parfois , mais c'est dj plus que ne pas connaitre ). D'autre part je pense que les recruteurs sont sensibles a la polyvalence et la pro activit.


Dire que tu connais, a ne suffit pas gnralement. Faut galement avoir une exprience dessus.
Combien de fois j'ai vu des candidats qui pouvaient  peu prs me donner la dfinition d'un truc mais qui taient infoutus de me donner un cas concret de mise en pratique dans leurs expriences passes.

----------


## Thierry B.

> Sinon je sait pas trop niveau salaire de developpeur je peux demander combien a votre avis ? Niveau BAC+2 sans exprience sauf stage + projet du BTS en gros. Je vois des fois des annonces pour developpeur qui offrent entre 1400-1600 mais je pense que c'est brut ?


Tout dpend de ton profil et tes comptences, mais 1400 net est une bonne moyenne pour bac+2/3 JD... (en province).

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 20.05.2010 par Katleen
Emploi : Les offres IT chutent de 13% par rapport  avril 2009, d'aprs les statistiques de l'Apec*

L'Apec a reu 27 560 offres d'emploi pour les cadres en avril 2010, ce qui reprsente une hausse de 54 % par rapport  la mme priode de l'anne prcdente (en donnes brutes et  nombre de jours ouvrables comparable).

En cumul sur douze mois (sur la priode de mai 2009  avril 2010 par rapport  la priode de mai 2008  avril 2009), la baisse globale des offres est passe de - 13%  - 5%. 

Dans la filire informatique plus prcisment, le volume des offres proposes a chut de 13% au cours du mois dernier, soit 8 116 postes  pourvoir dans l'informatique et 69 000 annonces IT confies  l'Apec en cumul sur douze mois.

Les fonctions matrise d'ouvrage et fonctionnel (-32%) informatique industrielle (- 22%), informatique de gestion et exploitation/maintenance informatique (-18%) et galement systmes rseaux et donnes (-17%) accusent un net recul. 

A l'inverse, le nombre de postes  pourvoir dans la catgorie informatique Web, sites et portails Internet  bondi de 448% en avril 2010, ce qui correspond  822 annonces diffuses, pour un total de 7 106 offres cumules sur douze mois glissants.   

Le volume des offres d'emploi a galement baiss dans les domaines de la recherche et du dveloppement (- 22 %, soit un peu plus de 1 000 annonces diffuses en avril). Un total de 36 726 postes est  pourvoir sur la priode de mai 2009  avril 2010 par rapport  la priode de mai 2008  avril 2009.

Source : Communiqu de presse de l'Apec

----------


## Invit

> L'Apec a reu 27 560 offres d'emploi pour les cadres en avril 2010, ce qui reprsente une hausse de 54 % par rapport  la mme priode de l'anne prcdente (en donnes brutes et  nombre de jours ouvrables comparable).


Pourquoi en Informatique, nous n'utilisons pas d'autres sources que l'Apec, qui est particulirement oriente vers les cadres ? N'y-a-t-il que des cadres en informatique ?

----------


## lutecefalco

> Pourquoi en Informatique, nous n'utilisons pas d'autres sources que l'Apec, qui est particulirement oriente vers les cadres ? N'y-a-t-il que des cadres en informatique ?


Non, mais les autres, ils comptent pas  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## LSRouge

Sympa ! ::cry::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non, mais les autres, ils comptent pas


 ::roll::

----------


## atb

Bon je vois que jatterris   la fin du dbat. Mais je suis rassur car je ne suis pas le seul  mapercevoir  que ple emploi ne sert pas  grand-chose,  part donner des statistiques.
Jen ai entendu beaucoup de chose et pas du bien sur lApec et compagnie. En gros cest simple, ds quon est en recherche demploi, on sinscrit que pour prtendre   des aides. Sinon pour trouver un emploi  a se passe ailleurs, ici par exemple pour les emplois dveloppeur : http://emploi.developpez.com

En tous les cas, moi je me mfie de ces chiffres, pour ne pas dire que je ne les crois pas.

----------


## samkiller

> *Mise  jour du 20.05.2010 par Katleen
> Emploi : Les offres IT chutent de 13% par rapport  avril 2009, d'aprs les statistiques de l'Apec*
> 
> L'Apec a reu 27 560 offres d'emploi pour les cadres en avril 2010, ce qui reprsente une hausse de 54 % par rapport  la mme priode de l'anne prcdente (en donnes brutes et  nombre de jours ouvrables comparable).
> 
> En cumul sur douze mois (sur la priode de mai 2009  avril 2010 par rapport  la priode de mai 2008  avril 2009), la baisse globale des offres est passe de - 13%  - 5%. 
> 
> Dans la filire informatique plus prcisment, le volume des offres proposes a chut de 13% au cours du mois dernier, soit 8 116 postes  pourvoir dans l'informatique et 69 000 annonces IT confies  l'Apec en cumul sur douze mois.
> 
> ...


Je me demande si un jour on aura une vision claire du march de l'emploi. Car certaines statistiques sont parfois contradictoires.

----------


## olpons

> On a du mal  trouver des collaborateurs.
> Tu peux rigoler


Avant de me rouler par terre de rire, j'aimerai en savoir plus maintenant que tu as titill la curiosit de nombreux lecteurs de ce forum.

On pourrait en savoir un peu plus sur les profils recherchs ? O pouvons-nous trouver les annonces de ta socit ?
D'aprs toi, pour quelle raison vous avez tant de mal  trouver ? Le salaire ? L'exprience ? Des comptences techniques trs larges et trop pointues ?

----------


## Gegedj

> Tout dpend de ton profil et tes comptences, mais 1400 net est une bonne moyenne pour bac+2/3 JD... (en province).


En fait, je suis plus  l'aise en C/C++, SQL et W-Language (windev). Sinon j'ai dj fait du HTML, PHP, XML, Javascript, aprs il y a la JAVA on m'a dit que c'tait encore plus simple que le C++ donc je pense savoir le faire aussi mais j'ai pas bidouill avec  ::aie:: 
Sinon je sais faire tout ce qui est heritage, language objet, algorithme ... enfin tout ce que j'ai dj bidouill en cours quoi puis chez moi  ::ccool:: 

Mais bon franchement c'est desesprant quand mme, l j'ai rendez-vous pole emploi la semaine prochaine, la dernire fois que j'y aie t le mec n'a mme pas su me sortir 1 annonce en tant que programmeur dans la rgion Nord Pas De Calais et qui demandait pas d'exprience !

Mme si maintenant je cherche dans l'informatique gnrale, aussi bien programmeur, administrateur rseau, tout ce qui est dpannage pc (hardware) ou mme hotliner.
Tout a pour vous dire qu'en 8 mois, j'ai eu seulement 2 annonces (pole emploi) qui cherchaient un programmeur sans exprience !  ::calim2::

----------


## Tartiflette38

Une question : en huit mois tu n'as pas trouv de travail dans ce que tu recherches , ou pas trouv de travail du tout ?

----------


## Thierry B.

> En fait, je suis plus  l'aise en C/C++, SQL et W-Language (windev). Sinon j'ai dj fait du HTML, PHP, XML, Javascript, aprs il y a la JAVA on m'a dit que c'tait encore plus simple que le C++ donc je pense savoir le faire aussi mais j'ai pas bidouill avec 
> Sinon je sais faire tout ce qui est heritage, language objet, algorithme ... enfin tout ce que j'ai dj bidouill en cours quoi puis chez moi 
> 
> Mais bon franchement c'est desesprant quand mme, l j'ai rendez-vous pole emploi la semaine prochaine, la dernire fois que j'y aie t le mec n'a mme pas su me sortir 1 annonce en tant que programmeur dans la rgion Nord Pas De Calais et qui demandait pas d'exprience !
> 
> Mme si maintenant je cherche dans l'informatique gnrale, aussi bien programmeur, administrateur rseau, tout ce qui est dpannage pc (hardware) ou mme hotliner.
> Tout a pour vous dire qu'en 8 mois, j'ai eu seulement 2 annonces (pole emploi) qui cherchaient un programmeur sans exprience !


Tu n'attends pas juste sur Ple emploi pour trouver un job j'espre... parce que si c'est le cas tu peux attendre longtemps...

Pour trouver un job faut se bouger, il y a des tas de sites web d'annonces, si tu es dveloppeur fais-toi un site, un beau cv, vends-toi un minimum  :;):

----------


## hegros

> Tu n'attends pas juste sur Ple emploi pour trouver un job j'espre... parce que si c'est le cas tu peux attendre longtemps...


j'ai postul via Ple Emploi directement chez 2 entreprises qui embauchent (contrairement  passer par une sorte de ssii, cabinet ou intrim) c'tait dbut avril. 
Au final 2 rendez-vous dont 1 n'a pas dbouch(celui qui me plaisait le moins)  et l'autre 1 cdi sign et une priode d'essai en cours.

Pour l'anecdote du Ple Emploi tu as bien raison, pour exemple j'ai demand 1 rendez-vous avec "mon" conseiller dbut mai (le 5 ou le 6)et ce sont les personnes qui rceptionnent  l'accueil qui ont enregistr cela en me disant vous recevrez un courrier avec une date/heure. Bilan des courses fin mai et toujours rien...

Pour l'apec beh je ne leur donne aucun crdit (pour les avoir aussi rencontrer) d'ailleurs il existe plein de critiques sur les chiffres qu'ils fournissent

----------


## Gegedj

> Une question : en huit mois tu n'as pas trouv de travail dans ce que tu recherches, ou pas trouv de travail du tout ?


En faite au dbut je cherchais surtout en tant que programmeur, mais au bout de 2-3 mois quand j'ai vu la demande (les annonces quoi) j'ai "largi" mon champs de recherche, maintenant je cherche un job dans l'informatique en gnral, aussi bien dveloppeur que technicien, administrateur rseau ou mme vendeur ...
J'ai eu que 2 entretiens, un pour tenir un magasin d'informatique et faire du dpannage (Bon en dpannage  partir des tests que j'ai effectu mais je ntais pas assez bien pour faire de la vente, soi-disant) puis le 2eme entretien c'tait pour faire de la programmation Windev (Pas pris non plus, car manque d'exprience malgr tout).
Voil sinon je rponds  environ 2-3 annonces par semaine, mais toujours des rponses en disant un manque d'exprience. Enfin voil, on m'a conseill d'envoyer des CV directement aux entreprises.

Pour rpondre a Thierry, je suis inscrit sur 4 site d'emploi (dont pole emploi) dont je reois les annonces d'informatique directement par mail plus aprs les annonces journaux, le bon coin  la rigueur ....

----------


## hegros

> Voila sinon je rponds  environ 2-3 annonces par semaine mais toujours des rponses en disant un manque d'exprience. Enfin voil, on m'a conseill d'envoyer des CV directement aux entreprises.
> .


Rpondre  2-3 annonces par semaine c'est trop peu c'est plutt 2-3 rendez-vous par semaine qu'il faut se fixer comme objectif donc le nombre de candidature en consquence.

Ne postules pas uniquement dans ce que tu penses que tu peux faire mais aussi dans ce que tu veux faire car les motivations et les intrts  ne sont plus les mmes.

----------


## jabbounet

> En faite au dbut je cherchais surtout en tant que programmeur, mais au bout de 2-3 mois quand j'ai vu la demande (les annonces quoi) j'ai "largi" mon champs de recherche, maintenant je cherche un job dans l'informatique en gnral, aussi bien dveloppeur que technicien, administrateur rseau ou mme vendeur ...
> J'ai eu que 2 entretiens, un pour tenir un magasin d'informatique et faire du dpannage (bon en dpannage  partir des tests que j'ai effectus, mais je ntais pas assez bien pour faire de la vente, soi-disant) puis le 2eme entretien c'tait pour faire de la programmation Windev (Pas pris non plus, car manque d'exprience malgr tout).
> Voil sinon je rponds  environs 2-3 annonces par semaine, mais toujours des rponses en disant un manque d'exprience. Enfin, voil, on m'a conseill d'envoyer des CV directement aux entreprises.
> 
> Pour rpondre  Thierry, je suis inscrit sur 4 site d'emploi (dont pole emploi) dont je reois les annonces d'informatique directement par mail plus aprs les annonces journaux, le bon coin a la rigueur ....


vite les tournures ngatives ou qui te dvalorisent dans ta lettre de motivation. Plutt que de dire que tu manques d'exprience dans tel domaine, dit plutt que tu es motiv pour apprendre les choses de se domaine. Cela peut jouer de faon inconsciente sur le potentiel recruteur.

En forant un peu le trait entre quelqu'un qui dit:
 je ne connais pas java, mais je suis prt  l'apprendre je suis prt a apprendre java 
Dans la premire phrase, plus longue, le recruteur qui lit ta lettre en diagonale  risque de retenir que la premire partie de ta phrase, c'est con, mais parfois a arrive.
Dans la seconde phrase, plus courte, tu donnes clairement le message que tu veux faire passer.  savoir que tu es motiv pour apprendre une nouvelle techno/un nouveau domaine que tu ne connais pas

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Evite les tournures ngatives ou qui te dvalorisent dans ta lettre de motivation.


Toujours tre positif, a c'est sr !




> En forant un peu le trait entre quelqu'un qui dit:
>  je ne connais pas java, mais je suis prt  l'apprendre je suis prt a apprendre java


Oublies... La phrase correcte est "Je connais java", si t'es pris, tu pourras t'y mettre !  ::mouarf::

----------


## jabbounet

> Oublies... La phrase correcte est "Je connais java", si t'es pris, tu pourras t'y mettre !


 j'ai pris un cas tout bte pour l'exemple (java), j'aurais pu tout aussi bien prendre le fonctionnement des bus MVB, la capacit a dvelopper un logiciel respectant la norme DO-178B level A ou le fonctionnement d'un composant quelconque faisant partie d'un obscure progiciel.

----------


## Gegedj

Ok ben merci a tous pour vos rponses, c'est vrai que la j'ai quelques amliorations a faire dans mon cv et ma lettre de motivation.
Mais bon je reste tout de meme confiant car j'ai quand meme eu des entretiens, meme si c'est peu j'en ai eu lol.Cela m'a au moins permis de m'entrainer  ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> vite aussi le langage SMS 
> 
> c'est "a" , et mme plutt "cela"


Je pense que le premier truc  bosser, c'est le franais, vraiment.

----------


## lutecefalco

> Avant de me rouler par terre de rire, j'aimerai en savoir plus maintenant que tu as titill la curiosit de nombreux lecteurs de ce forum.
> 
> On pourrait en savoir un peu plus sur les profils recherchs ? O pouvons-nous trouver les annonces de ta socit ?
> D'aprs toi, pour quelle raison vous avez tant de mal  trouver ? Le salaire ? L'exprience ? Des comptences techniques trs larges et trop pointues ?


Profil recherch: 2 ans et + d'exprience en ASP.NET, + quelques connaissances SQL (rien de bien mchant).
Pourquoi on a du mal  trouver: parce que les candidats qu'on a reu n'taient pas bons pour la plupart. 
Le salaire ne nous concerne pas car on recherche que des prestas, seul le TJM rentre en compte mais il est  peu prs pareil partout

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 03.06.2010 par Katleen
Emploi : baisse des salaires  l'embauche en informatique, seules quelques fonctions lies aux tlcoms sont pargnes*

Expectra, cabinet de recrutement pour des missions en intrim ou en CDI, vient de publier son baromtre annuel des salaires des cadres. Cette enqute, que l'entreprise ralise depuis 8 ans dj, se base sur les rmunrations relles tires de 133.000 fiches de paie (venant de 6300 PME rparties dans la France entire).

 Aprs 2009, 2010 marque une 2me anne de tension sur les salaires des cadres, en raison des modestes perspectives de croissance du PIB, et du manque de visibilit des entreprises quant  la vigueur de la reprise, explique le rapport. Cette anne, le niveau de rmunration  l'embauche des informaticiens a gnralement baiss. 

En effet, les fonctions cadres et ETAM (employs, techniciens et agents de matrise) ont subi deux annes conscutives de baisse avec -1,6% en 2009 et -1,9% en 2010.

Les carrires IT n'ont pas chapp  cette mauvaise passe :  Dans l'informatique, le niveau de rmunration, au global, a diminu de 1,5% en 2010, par rapport  2009 , explicite l'tude.

Mais toutes les professions ne sont pas loges  la mme enseigne : les ingnieurs dveloppement (+3,3%) et les techniciens tlcoms (+4,4%) ont su tirer leur pingle du jeu.  Les fonctions lies au dveloppement et aux tlcoms, notamment, ont pu bnficier de projets technologiques  fort potentiel comme les smarts phones, les rseaux sociaux et les applications de e-commerce pour les premiers, ou les applications 3 G et les futurs dveloppement en 4G pour les seconds .

En 2010 donc, le salaire  l'embauche moyen d'un ingnieur dveloppement (33 ans, 6 ans d'exprience) a atteint les 34 000 euros  l'chelle nationale. Et celui d'un technicien tlcoms (27 ans, 3  4 annes d'expertise ) s'est lev  25 000 euros. 

Autre profession dont le salaire se porte bien : le technicien support technique de niveau 3 :  Grce   l'largissement du champ de leurs comptences, les personnes intervenant au support technique de niveau 3 ont vu leur rtribution revalorise de quelque 5% cette anne, par rapport  l'an dernier. Dsormais, pour ce type de poste, la rmunration mdiane se situe aux alentours de 26 000 euros, au niveau national.

Du ct des fonctions dont les salaires sont en chute libre, on trouve le consultant fonctionnel (-5%) et le chef de projet MOE (-3%).  Compte -tenu de la conjoncture actuelle, on peut toutefois voquer le terme de performance honorable quant   l'volution des salaires dans la profession informatique cette anne , conclut Expectra.

----------


## xulien

> Le salaire ne nous concerne pas car on recherche que des prestas


cela devrait... si ta socit paye 300/j  la socit de presta, et qu'elle reverse 80/j, tu crois vraiment que l'annonce va attirer les meilleurs?

----------


## lutecefalco

> cela devrait... si ta socit paye 300/j  la socit de presta, et qu'elle reverse 80/j, tu crois vraiment que l'annonce va attirer les meilleurs?


Exact mais on peut rien faire l dessus. C'est  la SSII de grer a. Si elle veut des mecs bons qui trouveront facilement des missions, elle offrira des salaires correctes.

----------


## GuiDjad

> Profil recherch: 2 ans et plus d'exprience en ASP.NET, + quelques connaissances SQL (rien de bien mchant).
> Pourquoi on a du mal  trouver: parce que les candidats qu'on a reus n'taient pas bons pour la plupart. 
> Le salaire ne nous concerne pas car on recherche que des prestas, seul le TJM rentre en compte mais il est  peu prs pareil partout


J'ai une petite question: Comment vous testez les candidats? Quand tu parles de "bons" candidats, tu fais plus rfrence  leur niveau de connaissance de APS.NET ou plutt  leur logique ou encore  leur profil psychologique? J'espre que suis pas trop indiscret  :;):

----------


## LSRouge

Je trouve ta question trs judicieuse ... la rponse va tre intressante !!

----------


## mensoif

au passage, une question me titille lorsque je vois toutes ces profils demands avec x annes d'exprience.

Est ce que le fait d'avoir particip  des projets libres peut-il pallier ce manque ? 

Je veux dire par l, lorsque j'aurais finis mes tudes (donc mes deux annes d'tudes pour tre bac+5) et que je complte sur mon cv mes 3 mois de stages avec plusieurs participations  des projets, cela reprsente-il un avantage notable ?

----------


## lutecefalco

> J'ai une petite question: Comment vous testez les candidats? Quand tu parles de "bons" candidats, tu fais plus rfrence  leur niveau de connaissance de APS.NET ou plutt  leur logique ou encore  leur profil psychologique? J'espre que suis pas trop indiscret


Il a un premier entretien o on teste ses connaissances en ASP.NET, SQL via des questions.
Si a va et que le feeling est bon, y a un deuxime entretien o mon chef value plutt la logique du candidat en le mettant face  une ou deux situations relles pour voir comment il ragit etc...

----------


## lutecefalco

> au passage, une question me titille lorsque je vois toutes ces profils demands avec x annes d'exprience.
> 
> Est ce que le fait d'avoir particip  des projets libres peut-il pallier ce manque ? 
> 
> Je veux dire par l, lorsque j'aurais finis mes tudes (donc mes deux annes d'tudes pour tre bac+5) et que je complte sur mon cv mes 3 mois de stages avec plusieurs participations  des projets, cela reprsente-il un avantage notable ?


a dpend du projet, mais si c'est un projet d'tude de quelques mois, non  ::aie::

----------


## NaeiKinDus

> Il y a un premier entretien o on teste ses connaissances en ASP.NET, SQL via des questions.
> Si a va et que le feeling est bon, y a un deuxime entretien o mon chef value plutt la logique du candidat en le mettant face  1 ou 2 situations relles pour voir comment il ragit etc...


Hop hop je m'incruste (bonjour d'ailleurs), mais j'ai une petite question pour toi dans ce cas-l.
Il me semble que tu as dit prcdemment que vous aviez du mal  trouver une personne correspondant  vos critres de recherche. De mme il me semble que quelqu'un a dj voqu ce que je vais dire mais bon, dans le doute et pour avoir une rponse " jour"... Ne serait-il pas plus judicieux de faire quelques concessions sur les connaissances (je ne parle pas non plus d'embaucher quelqu'un qui ne saurait pas expliquer l'intrt d'un SELECT en SQL) pour privilgier d'une part le feeling, mais aussi et surtout l'adaptabilit et l'volutivit ?
Exemple simple: je ne connaissais absolument rien au C#, et j'ai lanc un projet au sein de mon entreprise avec ce langage, en incluant une autoformation... Et mme si je ne matrise pas encore parfaitement le langage et certaines choses "pousses" (exemple, une bonne partie des applications des Design Patterns et autres delegates) j'ai pu coder ce qu'il fallait, et c'est fonctionnel (du coup j'ai appris le langage en quoi... mme pas deux semaines). Toujours mieux que de perdre x mois  chercher dsesprment _LA_ bonne personne je trouve.

----------


## lutecefalco

> Hop hop je m'incruste (bonjour d'ailleurs), mais j'ai une petite question pour toi dans ce cas-l.
> Il me semble que tu as dit prcdemment que vous aviez du mal  trouver une personne correspondant  vos critres de recherche. De mme il me semble que quelqu'un a dj voqu ce que je vais dire mais bon, dans le doute et pour avoir une rponse " jour"... Ne serait-il pas plus judicieux de faire quelques concessions sur les connaissances (je ne parle pas non plus d'embaucher quelqu'un qui ne saurait pas expliquer l'intrt d'un SELECT en SQL) pour privilgier d'une part le feeling, mais aussi et surtout l'adaptabilit et l'volutivit ?
> Exemple simple: je ne connaissais absolument rien au C#, et j'ai lanc un projet au sein de mon entreprise avec ce langage, en incluant une autoformation... Et mme si je ne matrise pas encore parfaitement le langage et certaines choses "pousses" (exemple, une bonne partie des applications des Design Patterns et autres delegates) j'ai pu coder ce qu'il fallait, et c'est fonctionnel (du coup j'ai appris le langage en quoi... mme pas deux semaines). Toujours mieux que de perdre x mois  chercher dsesprment _LA_ bonne personne je trouve.


Je veux pas tre mchant mais en 2 semaines, t'as pas d apprendre grand-chose. Ok t'as les bases du langage et t'as russi  faire ce que tu veux. Mais t'es loin d'tre oprationnel. De plus, le dveloppement ASP.NET est plus compliqu que le dveloppement WinForm ou appli console. 
Et nous, on cherche des mecs oprationnels. Et avec un TJM moyen de 450-500 / jour, on est en droit d'attendre un minimum de connaissances et d'exprience  ::mrgreen::

----------


## NaeiKinDus

> Je veux pas tre mchant mais en 2 semaines, t'as pas du apprendre gd chose. Ok t'as les bases du langage et t'as russi  faire ce que tu veux. Mais t'es loin d'tre oprationnel. De plus, le dv ASP.NET est plus compliqu que le dv WinForm ou appli console. 
> Et nous, on cherche des mecs oprationnels. Et avec un TJM moyen de 450-500 / jour, on est en droit d'attendre un minimum de connaissances et d'exprience


a remonte  l'anne dernire. Depuis j'ai eu le temps de m'amliorer et de me former "sur le tas". Je ne parlerai pas du dveloppement ASP car je ne connais pas, mais ayant eu l'occasion de travailler sur une interaction entre un service Windows (et une appli de configuration du service a va de soit), l'utilisation de WCF (SOAP) et de WMI pour des changes avec le DNS, a va j'ai dj un petit aperu  ::D: 
Certes, c'est sr que comparer aux personnes dveloppant depuis des annes sur C#, je n'en mne pas large. Mais malgr a comme je disais l'application fonctionne bien et rapidement, ne semble pas bugg (pas encore eu de retour clients allant dans ce sens), est facilement maintenable par mes collgues et a conomis  mon boss l'embauche d'un mec spcialement form sur cette techno (sans compter que a m'arrange, j'aime bien ce langage et a toffe mon CV  ::D: ). Et rien ne m'empche de me renseigner  ct, d'aborder un problme en prenant en compte qu'il y a surement une meilleure manire de faire, et d'apprendre / appliquer ce que j'ai glan un peu partout.

Finalement, si l'application dveloppe est bonne sans tre "uber-puissante-de-la-mort-qui-tue", avec peu de bugs, et livre en temps et en heure... ou est le mal ?
Aprs effectivement pour des prestas a doit tre moins "beau" de vendre un mec comme a...

----------


## dams78

> Je veux pas tre mchant mais en 2 semaines, t'as pas d apprendre grand-chose. Ok t'as les bases du langage et t'as russi  faire ce que tu veux. Mais t'es loin d'tre oprationnel. De plus, le dveloppement ASP.NET est plus compliqu que le dveloppement WinForm ou appli console. 
> Et nous, on cherche des mecs oprationnels. Et avec un TJM moyen de 450-500 / jour, on est en droit d'attendre un minimum de connaissances et d'exprience


L je suis d'accord, l'auto-formation a va pour une petite appli, un batch. Mais allez reprendre une grosse appli peut tre mal documente (histoire que a soit plus fun), avec comme objectif de l'optimiser ou de l'amliorer...

----------


## lutecefalco

> Finalement, si l'application dveloppe est bonne sans tre "uber-puissante-de-la-mort-qui-tue", avec peu de bugs, et livre en temps et en heure... ou est le mal ?


a va pour une petite appli a.
Pas pour des sites web de passages d'ordres  destination d'une salle de marchs  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> L je suis d'accord, l'auto-formation a va pour une petite appli, un batch. Mais allez reprendre une grosse appli peut tre mal documente (histoire que a soit plus fun), avec comme objectif de l'optimiser ou de l'amliorer...


Tout  fait d'accord. 
Chaque cas d'embauche est spcifique, et certaines clauses qui paraissent exagres peuvent tre parfaitement justifies dans certains cas.

----------


## NaeiKinDus

> a va pour une petite appli a.
> Pas pour des sites web de passages d'ordres  destination d'une salle de marchs


Oui c'est certain, il y a des limites ! Aprs il faut aussi voir selon le projet... Pour une partie des projets, gros ou petits, a peut suffire (par gros j'entends le nombre d'heures travailles). Pour les projets critiques comme des passages d'ordres de bourse ou autre, ouaip, a fait bien lger...
Mais donc pour en revenir au sujet de base, faut pondrer la demande aussi  ::):  Si le projet n'est pas critique et trs contraignant techniquement parlant, je continue de penser qu'il vaut mieux privilgier l'volutivit  la somme des connaissances de dpart. Et puis comme une autre personne avait fait remarquer plus tt, les besoins sont amens  changer, donc autant avoir une personne capable de s'y adapter !




> L je suis d'accord, l'auto-formation a va pour une petite appli, un batch. Mais allez reprendre une grosse appli peut tre mal documente (histoire que a soit plus fun), avec comme objectif de l'optimiser ou de l'amliorer...


L aussi je suis d'accord quand il s'agit d'optimiser / amliorer ! Dans tous les cas quand il faut connaitre  fond un langage / framework. Mais pas tous les projets ont besoin de ce type de capacits... (et thoriquement, la documentation n'est pas cense tre faite et bonne ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## mensoif

> Ca dpend du projet, mais si c'est un projet d'tude de quelques mois, non


je voulais plus parler de projet sur github par exemple.

Mais  part a ta rponse laisse entendre que lorsque j'aurais mon master, et que j'aurais mes quelques mois de stage, et bien je serais en grosse galre pour trouver mon premier job, et que je vais devoir me rabattre sur des jobs de bac + 2 (petit site web, etc.) parce que je n'aurais pas ces fameuses "deux annes" d'exprience pour postuler ailleurs...

c'est bien, cest encourageant...

----------


## lutecefalco

> je voulais plus parler de projet sur github par exemple.
> 
> Mais  part a ta rponse laisse entendre que lorsque j'aurais mon master, et que j'aurais mes quelques mois de stage, et bien je serais en grosse galre pour trouver mon premier job


a serait pas facile ouais. Mais il y a quand mme des offres pour les dbutants.
On travaillera juste pas ensemble  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jidefix

Mensoif, t'inquietes pas, c'est pour a qu'on a cre les SSII: pour embaucher les jeunes, les refourguer de force et pour trs cher  des boites qui contre toute logique intelligible continuent de raquer, et pour te donner ces prcieuses 2 ou 3 annes  :;): 

Ensuite ta carrire commence rellement! (c'est  peu prs o j'en suis pour l'instant)

----------


## mensoif

> a serait pas facile ouais. Mais il y a quand mme des offres pour les dbutants.


Sans vouloir faire mon casse-pieds, les "offres pour dbutants" c'est quoi ? 
Faire le stagiaire, donc pay une misre ? o je peux m'attendre  un peu mieux ? (mes rponses sont pas trs optimisites, mais c'est l'impression qui en ressort lorsque l'on a lu les 20 pages de ce topic ..

*EDIT*



> Mensoif, t'inquietes pas, c'est pour a qu'on a cre les SSII: pour embaucher les jeunes, les refourguer de force et pour trs cher  des boites qui contre toute logique intelligible continuent de raquer, et pour te donner ces prcieuses 2 ou 3 annes
> 
> Ensuite ta carrire commence rellement! (c'est  peu prs o j'en suis pour l'instant)


ah ok  ::):  merci de cette prcision je saurais un peu plus vers quoi me tourner.

----------


## dams78

> je voulais plus parler de projet sur github par exemple.
> 
> Mais  part a ta rponse laisse entendre que lorsque j'aurais mon master, et que j'aurais mes quelques mois de stage, et bien je serais en grosse galre pour trouver mon premier job, et que je vais devoir me rabattre sur des jobs de bac + 2 (petit site web, etc.) parce que je n'aurais pas ces fameuses "deux annes" d'exprience pour postuler ailleurs...
> 
> c'est bien, cest encourageant...


Tout dpend  quelle poque tu seras diplm. J'ai t diplm en 2009, comme j'avais fait de l'apprentissage j'ai trouv sans soucis, mais par contre je peux te certifier que a n'a pas t le cas pour tout le monde.
Donc tout dpend du march quand tu vas sortir, il y a encore 2 ans c'tait la fte, faut juste attendre que a revienne.

----------


## icefaces

> Je veux pas tre mchant mais en 2 semaines, t'as pas d apprendre grand-chose. Ok t'as les bases du langage et t'as russi  faire ce que tu veux. Mais t'es loin d'tre oprationnel. De plus, le dveloppement ASP.NET est plus compliqu que le dveloppement WinForm ou appli console. 
> Et nous, on cherche des mecs oprationnels. Et avec un TJM moyen de 450-500 / jour, on est en droit d'attendre un minimum de connaissances et d'exprience


c'est cheap ici on arrive  des tarifs de 2500 euro la journe  ::mouarf::  (pour des business manager qui ne connaissent absolument rien au dveloppement et aux autres architectes vreux qui ne connaissent aucun pattern)

Et encore on fait venir des experts venant du monde entier, faut encore les loger + $$$$$$$

----------


## Jidefix

> c'est cheap ici on arrive  des tarifs de 2500 euro la journe  (pour des business manager qui ne connaissent absolument rien au dveloppement et aux autres architectes vreux qui ne connaissent aucun pattern)
> 
> Et encore on fait venir des experts venant du monde entier, faut encore les loger + $$$$$$$


Des noms! On veut des noms de boites!  ::D:

----------


## NaeiKinDus

> Des noms! On veut des noms de boites!


Ah oui la je plussoie ! Je veux bien tre embauch et pay cher pour des trucs que je ne matrise pas  ::D:  Surtout si derrire on ne risque rien ^^

----------


## LSRouge

Je crois que cela doit etre une bonne planque ... ::mrgreen::

----------


## doublex

:8O:  Avant de le croire, je veux le voir.

----------


## hegros

> Avant de le croire, je veux le voir.


Il faut le croire pour le voir et le voir pour le croire  ::):

----------


## doublex

> Il faut le croire pour le voir et le voir pour le croire


C'est Yoda qui dit a. Mais j'ai beau essayer de lever des pierres, j'y arrive pas. Idem, si tu connais un vendeur de sabres lasers, fais-le moi savoir.  :;):

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 17.06.2010 par Katleen
Emploi : les conditions de travail sont-elles correctes dans les services IT ? Les cadres informatique ont le moral en berne*

Alors que les chiffres relatifs aux embauches dans les secteurs de l'informatique et des nouvelles technologies fluctuent depuis quelques mois, entre timide reprise et petites rechutes, la situation reste globalement morose pour les cadres.

Mme s'ils n'expriment pas de grosses inquitudes concernant leur poste, ils sont catastrophs par le contexte du march de l'emploi.

L'Ifop vient de publier le dernier baromtre ralis pour le compte de Cadremploi, sur la base des rponses de 203 salaris. 63% des interrogs disent tre optimistes quant  leur emploi.

En revanche, lorsqu'il s'agit de la situation gnrale, leur moral flanche. Ils ne sont plus optimistes qu' 46% par rapport au march de l'emploi en informatique, et  33 % pour celui des cadres de ce secteur. Seuls 22% voient une claircie au bout du tunnel du contexte conomique et social national.

Les difficults financires se font d'ailleurs ressentir dans les entreprises. 52 % des cadres IT voquent un ralentissement ou un arrt des embauches  leur travail, et ajoutent que les quipes de salaris montrent des signes d'inquitude. A l'extrme de cette tendance, 17% des cadres voquent une faillite possible de leur compagnie.

Mais les constats ngatifs vont plus loin, et touchent les travailleurs de manire plus personnelle.

57% d'entre eux voque une dgradation de l'ambiance de travail, 46% parle d'une dgradation des missions qui leur sont confies, et 43 % se plaint de relations de plus en plus mauvaises avec la hirarchie.

D'aprs le baromtre, ces mauvaises conditions de travail viendraient du fait que les entreprises accordent de plus en plus de place  la productivit et aux rsultats (c'est l'opinion de 69% des cadres IT). Ceci se traduit pour les sonds par un alourdissement de la charge de travail (68%) et une baisse de l'importance de la qualit du travail aux yeux des dirigeants.

De plus, travail supplmentaire ne rime pas avec salaire supplmentaire. Seulement 28% des cadres des TIC dclarent avoir t augments en consquence (des chiffres moins bons que pour les autres domaines d'activit).

63% des cadres s'estiment insatisfaits des revalorisations de salaires d'une moyenne de 2% accordes par leurs employeurs. Seul 31% des cadres ont connu une augmentation dpassant les 4%.

Nanmoins 78% des cadres ne souhaite pas quitter son emploi (plus que pour les autres filires o ce chiffre atteint 69%).

Parmi ceux envisageant d'en changer, ils sont 45%  se plaindre d'une reconnaissance insuffisante de leur entreprise (30% tous cadres confondus) et 41% d'un manque de perspective d'volution (33% pour la moyenne des cadres). Enfin, leur motivation premire est de bnficier d'un meilleur salaire (62%).

Quant aux professionnels dclarant vouloir rester fidles  leur entreprise, leur choix sera surtout motiv  contre coeur, pour des questions de scurit. Seul 34% des salaris expriment un rel intrt pour les tches et missions qui leur sont confies.

Au final, 59% des cadres informatique dclarent consulter rgulirement les sites d'offres d'emploi,  l'afft de la moindre opportunit.

Preuve tout de mme d'un certain malaise et d'un manque de satisfaction dans les fonctions occupes.



 ::fleche::  Si les cadres sont dans la panade, les employeurs semblent eux profiter du contexte conomique. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous constat une baisse de l'ambiance et des conditions de travail dans votre entreprise ?

----------


## lutecefalco

> Ils sont catastrophs par le contexte du march de l'emploi.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Que c'est bizarre. J'ai l'impression que le march repart en flche l.
J'ai t contact 15 fois en 3 semaines...

----------


## Lyche

> Que c'est bizarre. J'ai l'impression que le march repart en flche l.
> J'ai t contact 15 fois en 3 semaines...


Je pensais la mme chose en Mars, ou en 4jours j'ai dcroch prs de 10entretiens. Malheureusement la ralit et l, et le taux d'intercontrat dans les entreprises est hallucinant. De plus les missions sont de plus en plus courts ce qui ne laisse que peu de temps pour raliser le travail qui est souvent bien colossale compar au temps et au budget impliqu.

De nos jours, les clients veulent tout, tout de suite et  moindre frais. Ils n'ont pas encore compris que pourqu'une application fonctionne comme il se doit il y a un besoin de temps et donc des dlais raisonnables..

----------


## jabbounet

> De nos jours, les clients veulent tout, tout de suite et  moindre frais. Ils n'ont pas encore compris que pourqu'une application fonctionne comme il se doit il y a un besoin de temps et donc des dlais raisonnables..


Le fait de vouloir tout, tout de suite a existe depuis trs longtemps chez les clients. Simplement je pense que les personnes qui ngocient en face ont de plus en plus tendance  faire des concessions pour obtenir les contrats ce qui fait qu'effectivement qu'on a cette impression.

----------


## benzoben

Le client veut toujours minimiser le cot, c'est sur.
Mais en face, les prestataires rpondent en baissant les cots donc les salaires, les conditions de travail. Le niveau de comptence des informaticiens de services est trs bas je trouve et la progression dans ce mtier n'est pas au mrite mais uniquement  celui qui l'ouvre le plus.
On ajoute  a l'offshore...
Je pense qu'en France (je dis en France car je ne connais pas la situation ailleurs) le mtier d'informaticien dans les services (technicien/dveloppeur/intgrateur) n'est pas considr comme un mtier  comptence. On prend n'importe qui en se disant qu'en le formant sur le tas a ira. Combien de projet en ont pay le prix sans mme s'en rendre compte.

----------


## kaymak

> Je pensais la mme chose en Mars, ou en 4jours j'ai dcroch prs de 10entretiens. Malheureusement la ralit et l, et le taux d'intercontrat dans les entreprises est hallucinant. De plus les missions sont de plus en plus courts ce qui ne laisse que peu de temps pour raliser le travail qui est souvent bien colossale compar au temps et au budget impliqu.
> 
> De nos jours, les clients veulent tout, tout de suite et  moindre frais. Ils n'ont pas encore compris que pourqu'une application fonctionne comme il se doit il y a un besoin de temps et donc des dlais raisonnables..


Rajoutons qu'au final c'est aussi  l'quipe de dveloppement,  qui ont met une norme pression pour fournir les dveloppement dans les dlais, qui doit rattraper les dboires d'un dveloppement qui n' pu tre ralis dans des conditions "convenables" :o

Mais c'est surement du ressass ce que je dis l, ceci dit.

----------


## atb

Bonjour, mon avis sur sujet, je dirais que cela dpend de la conscience professionnelle et la personnalit de chacun. 

Mais ces dernires annes, les entreprises ont tendance  rechercher des mcGyver. Des informaticiens  tout faire  ::aie::  ! Jai connu un admin rseaux o son boss lui a demand de coder un truc pour le rseau. Pour son boss cest une demande tout  fait logique.

Mais en gnral cest toujours les mmes causes de stress qui reviennent :
- Charge de dv trop importante.
- Spc imprcise.
-  Chiffrage fait par des commerciaux ou chef de projet nayant pas grande exprience dans le droulement des projets informatique (dv).
- Lutilisateur qui se prend pour un gourou en informatique parce quil a un compte sur faceeebok.
-  La qualit des outils (soft + matriel) avec laquelle on travail.
- Quand tout va bien jamais un merci et quand tout va mal il faut sortir les boucliers et casques (Et pour les plus grads les parachutes)

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> Je pensais la mme chose en Mars, ou en 4jours j'ai dcroch prs de 10entretiens. Malheureusement la ralit et l, et le taux d'intercontrat dans les entreprises est hallucinant.


Pareil en ce moment, jeune diplm je commence  chercher du travail et actuellement j'ai plus d'une dizaine d'entreprises qui m'ont dj contact alors que j'ai simplement mis mon CV sur un site de recherche d'emploi Oo
Mais je retrouve souvent diffrentes entreprises pour le mme client final  ::roll::

----------


## Koalachris

Bonjour,

Moi je suis dans un tout autre domaine, le gnie civil. J'ai 20 ans d'exprience dans le domaine de la conception (plans faits  la main certes mais la pression tait dj prsente  l'poque). 

Aujourd'hui je travaille pour une socit en tant qu'intrimaire (dj 2,5 ans).

Pour l'anecdote, au moment de l'entretien on m'a qualifi de "dbutant averti" en ce qui concerne le job bien que ce que je faisais avant tait tout proche de ce que fait cette socit aujourd'hui. On m'a "form" sur le logiciel DAO en 2 jours et demi (les embauchs avaient 2  3 semaines sur le mme logiciel) le tout pour tre "Oprationnel" en 2 mois alors que tu as des personnes qui nagent encore aprs 6 mois.

Au moment ou j'ai prsent la liste des amliorations possibles pour l'usine de prfabrication on m'a tout simplement ri au nez.

Aujourd'hui cette socit a emise une demande d'embauche car elle veut conqurir des grosses parts de march  l'tranger. Et comme je parle 2 langues elle pense tout naturellement  moi. 

Seulement voil, que penser d'une socit qui ne vous paye pas toutes les heures supplmentaires (mais faut tout de mme contenter les clients), s'imice dans les affaires de la socit intrimaire pour vous payer le moins possible, aucune augmentation de leur part depuis le dbut, pas de merci rien...des semaines au-del de 50 heures et j'en passe...qui dit que la conjoncture est morose mais qui embauche 5 personnes en 6 mois dont un commercial et un manager...et fait plus de 600 k de bnef dans l'anne pour quelques 400 personnes dont 1/3 de non productifs.

Les gens d'en haut connaissent le produit (point final) mais n'ont en gnral aucune ide de la charge de travail que cela reprsente et ceci est valable  mon avis dans tous les domaines, les commerciaux vendent n'importe quoi  n'importe quel prix. Les responsables passent le bb sans en faire l'analyse et le petit trinque car c'est lui qui fait le boulot de tout le monde...

Aujourd'hui je gagne 30% de moins qu'il y a 15 ans. Le travail a volu certes mais on me demande beaucoup plus de comptences et de domaines  couvrir et l'on voudrait me payer encore moins. Moi je dis que certains feraient bien de travailler un peu plus au lieu de jouer des grosses mcaniques car  se rythme l tout ira au casse-pipe.

----------


## Marco46

Un gros + 1

----------


## pmithrandir

Et bah tout a ne m'encourage pas  revenir...

Pour vous dcrire ma situation, je suis dans une entreprise neuve, qui a pour objectif d'tre le meilleur endroit pour travailler en 2011 afin d'attirer des talents de qualit et pour moins cher(hehe y a pas de petits profits)

Au menu, :
A chaque runion de tout le monde, on nous prpare un super pti dj pour 100 personnes qu'on mange tranquillement pendant la causette.
On fait des lunch and learn ce qui fait gagner des heures de boulots efficace.(on fait une formation rapide avec des pizza payes par la boite)
Lundi dernier on tait dans un bar pour discuter de la prochaine faon de migrer les clients
On est quip en portable mac book pro(mac sucks) pour rester chez nous en cas d'intempries ou de G20 (toronto powa)
Au bureau, cran 26 pouces pour tout le monde.
Un  chef qui nous dit clairement qu'il n'attend pas de nous qu'on bosse plus de 40h repas compris. Au dela il trouve qu'on est pas efficace et que le moral s'en ressent.
On a  dispo des crales, du caf, th chocolat jus de fruits pepsi, etc... tout au long de l'anne.
Plus le fait que la boite nous file 4,5 semaines de vacances + des congs sans solde si on veut.
Plus une bonne rmunration
plus la prime de fin d'anne qui est semblerait-il autour d'un ou deux salaires.
plus le concept de stock option ou quelque chose du genre qu'il mettent en place.
Cadeau lors des meeting trimetriel(un pull aux couleurs de la boite)
...

Bref je pense qu'il y a la des choses faciles  mettre en place qui font plaisir (les crans 26 pouces... le jus de fruit) dont pourrait s'inspirer nombres de socit. 
En plus, mme financirement, fournir quelques jus de fruit, a cote pas cher, mais a fait partie des raisons de satisfaction au jour le jour de pleins de salaris. Juste parce que tu sens qu'on fait attention  toi. Donc les gens sont plus motivs pour se dfoncer pour la boite.
Donc ca leur permet de fidliser une main d'uvre dans un march qui est trs concurrentiel ou par exemple le directeur technique vient de donner sa dmission(il veut faire son rve et tre cuistot) il part en 15 jours...


A mon avis, on paye trs largement au jour le jour toutes ces scurits que l'on a en France. Les mois de pravis, les frais importants dans le cas d'un licenciement, la raison  donner si on licencie, etc... tout a casse la dynamique et n'aide pas  l'embauche, donc  l'escalade des salaires et des bonnes conditions...

----------


## Marco46

> A mon avis, on paye trs largement au jour le jour toutes ces scurits que l'on a en France. Les mois de pravis, les frais importants dans le cas d'un licenciement, la raison  donner si on licencie, etc... tout a casse la dynamique et n'aide pas  l'embauche, donc  l'escalade des salaires et des bonnes conditions...


On va pas partir sur un troll d'conomie politique ici mais ce que tu dis s'applique peut-tre pour des emplois trs qualifis comme dans l'informatique mais ces lois sont l pour protger les vrais proltaires, ceux qui font un boulot peu ou pas qualifi, dans des conditions difficiles, et qui sont chiants  mourir pour une misre. Il faut penser  eux aussi.

Sinon pour le reste ben a fait vraiment rver. Mais visiblement c'est pas en France  ::cry::

----------


## Floral

C'est de la SF, pas vrai? a n'existe pas une boite comme a? Tu parles de Toronto, donc, c'est au Canada?

----------


## dams78

> C'est de la SF, pas vrai? a n'existe pas une boite comme a? Tu parles de Toronto, donc, c'est au Canada?


En France aussi tu trouves des boites avec des avantages.
Si tu veux des congs pays regardes du ct des banques, assurances.
Si tu veux du coca  volont regardes du ct des start up, etc.
Par contre ce qui tait intressant c'est les primes, a commence  se faire rare a...

----------


## pmithrandir

> On va pas partir sur un troll d'conomie politique ici mais ce que tu dis s'applique peut-tre pour des emplois trs qualifis comme dans l'informatique mais ces lois sont l pour protger les vrais proltaires, ceux qui font un boulot peu ou pas qualifi, dans des conditions difficiles, et qui sont chiants  mourir pour une misre. Il faut penser  eux aussi.
> 
> Sinon pour le reste ben a fait vraiment rver. Mais visiblement c'est pas en France


Toronto comme je le disais :p

Je pense que ce systme n'est pas parfait, j'illustrais juste une chose que beaucoup n'ont pas en tte au jour le jour. Ici si je me fais virer, mon patron peut me dire que c'est parce que je lui reviens pas ou presque. Il n'a pas vraiment  justifier d'un licenciement sauf s'il ne veut pas me payer mon preavis de 15 jours(+ une semaine par an). En france c'est 3 mois (+ 1 mois par an...)

Ce genre de disparit se voit  la fin sur le salaire, sur les conditions de travail etc.. 

Mais donner plus de cash aux gens, a a un avantage aussi, ils peuvent plus facilement investir dans les services a la personne. Ici, il n'y a pas un immeuble sans "superintendant" comprendre un gardien qui s'occupe de tout. C'est une dynamique qui se fait, une fois qu'on a son cran plat, l'tape suivante c'est la fainantise. Entre autre les gens ne cuisinent pas, donc ils vont au resto, etc... (autant de poste cr)

Enfin, c'tait juste une parenthse, je donnais juste l'exemple d'une boite qui va  l'envers de beaucoup et qui est persuade que le but d'un salari n'est pas de travailler toute la semaine et que tu peux vouloir faire autre chose de ta vie.
C'est clairement rentable dans leur tte en plus, vu qu'ils veulent l'excellence en travailleur et garder leur personnel qualifi le plus longtemps possible.(je sais pas comment j'y suis entr, je vous rassure...)

----------


## lutecefalco

Mouais, le repas de midi, c'est justement pour faire une coupure. Alors s'il faut bosser en mangeant des pizzas, bof bof
Ensuite, dis tre aller au bar pour discuter boulot. J'espre que c'tait pendant les heures normales sinon tu fais des heures supp en change d'une pinte ou deux. J'appelle pas a un avantage  ::lol::

----------


## grunk

> Mouais, le repas de midi, c'est justement pour faire une coupure. Alors s'il faut bosser en mangeant des pizzas, bof bof
> Ensuite, dis tre aller au bar pour discuter boulot. J'espre que c'tait pendant les heures normales sinon tu fais des heures supp en change d'une pinte ou deux. J'appelle pas a un avantage


Je vois a plus comme un change de bon procd. Si ma boite me fournissais un cadre de travail comme celui nonc , je prendrais volontiers une ou deux heure de mon temps pour faire un beer/meeting.

A l'oppos dans ma boite on est en rase campagne et on nous refuse un simple micro onde pour pouvoir manger autre chose que des sandwichs , il faut se battre pendant des semaines pour avoir un nouveau serveur , c'est limite si je dois pas justifier que ma cl usb de 2Go ne me suffit plus quand j'en demande une de 4 ...
Bref dans ces conditions , on est forcment moins enclin  s'investir et  etre performant.

De toute manire y'a pas de secret , toutes les boites recherchant la performance de leurs employs, font en sorte qu'il se sentent le mieux possible au travail. Et je suis intimement persuad que le retour sur investissement est norme.

@pmithrandir : j'ai pleur quand j'ai vu la description de ta boite ^^

----------


## lutecefalco

Bah change de boite alors

----------


## pmithrandir

Concernant la pause de midi, les canadiens la compte comme dans le travail parce qu'elle dure en moyenne 30 minutes, avec pointe a 1h30 le vendredi quand on va au restos entre collgues. On finit plus tt le soir du coup.(c'est pour ca que les 35h a me fait marrer, avec les 40h canadiennes j'en fais pas plus en vrai...)

Et pour la bire c'tait dans les heures de travail.

Pour l'histoire de vous refuser un micro onde, c'est vraiment mesquin de la part de votre patron, 30 c'est mme faisable en faisant la qute devant l'entreprise le matin...

Je veux bien croire que certains trucs sont pas la normalit, mais refuser un micro onde, c'est vraiment tre un enc***

----------


## Floral

Un encorn? (a vite d'tre grossier)

----------


## duboisa

Tout le monde est capable d'volution bien sr. 

[NOUS ON LE SAIT, MAIS LES AUTRES OCCULTENT ! ]

Comment rpondre aux missions ci-aprs pour exemples ?  
Il faut de l'exprience professionnelle, mais pas n'importe o ! Pas n'importe quoi !

QUI  est capable de rpondre  de telles demandes ?
[ je sais .. une fois, vous allez pouvoir le faire, mais 2 ans aprs vous tes dpasss. Comment allez-vous rpondre  la demande suivante ? ]

Pour SE  faire de  "l'exprience", il faut du temps , mais il faut aussi POUVOIR "prendre de l'exprience". Or, aujourd'hui, je ne vois rien qui puisse vous permettre de "prendre de l'exprience" si vous ne l'avez pas dj. 

Mme si vous tes  TRES capable d'voluer.
Sauf  dbaucher des gens qui viennent d'tre forms, sur une (ou plus), 
techno spcifique. Vous pouvez voir ci-aprs, qu'il n'y a pas QUE la techno dans la vie.


CE QUE JE PENSE :

les commerciaux des SSCI vendent n'importe quoi  "l'acheteur".
Ils ne s'embarrassent d'aucun prjug vis--vis du "client" :
si le commercial est assez dou, lambda(x) peut tre vendu comme expert SAP.  
Et il  peut faire encore mieux !
Je ne parle pas des amitis qui peuvent se nouer entre des commerciaux et des acheteurs, surtout pas ! Cela n'existe pas. 
Du coup, "le client" y croit. Il pense qu'il peut tout trouver.
Mais cela ne saurait durer. Croyez-moi !


[citer]
IT-NEWVISION Cherche pour un de ses clients Grand Compte un architecte DBA Oracle expriment maitrisant les environnements LINUX et l outil SQL. Connaissances indispensables ::D: BA Oracle (cration d une base, clonage,... ) Connaissance de Linux (shell) SQL Connaissances souhaites: BODS Citrix Jboss BOXI Travaux  effectuer: -Conduite de Projets en relation avec les services utilisateurs, les ples techniques et les quipes de dveloppements 
-Gestion de la maintenance et des volutions, -Animation et organisation des travaux de l quipe Swift, -Participation/animation des divers comits  Comptences requises: -Systmes de paiement en milieu bancaire -Expertise dans le domaine SWIFT -Etude et conception technique
-Preparation  lintgration et industrialisation des dveloppements -Outils JAVA, WEBSPHERE, ORACLE

Analyste Concepteur ORACLE/SQL sous LINUX, maitrisant DATASTAGE.
Travaux  effectuer: Specifications, Developpement ou Maintenance,Tests, intgration, Exploitation, Documentation  Environnement technique: ORACLE, SQL, DATASTAGE, BO/WEBi, SHELL Des comptences en JAVA/J2EE et ESSBASE seraient un plus Un bon relationnel est ncessaire pour ce type de poste

Aston Carter recherche 5 Analystes conception et dveloppement d applications COBOL/DB2/MVS.
- Activits principales :  . Etudier les spcifications fonctionnelles et analyser les solutions techniques envisageables. . Participer  l valuation des charges jusqu' la mise en production. 
. Suivre et participer ou mener des dveloppements (maintenance ou nouvelles applications). 
. Veiller au respect des normes et procdures concourant  la qualit des applications. 
. Veiller au respect des mthodes d analyse et  l utilisation des outils d aide au dveloppement (outils d analyse d impact, debugging ). 
. Valider l application des normes de programmation. Valider les algorithmes de programmation. 
. Valider l laboration des jeux de tests unitaires laborer et participer aux tests d application lors de l intgration laborer et entretenir les jeux d essai. 
. Valider ou rdiger le dossier d exploitation. 
. Valider ou produire la documentation fonctionnelle et technique 
. Participer  la formation (tutorat) des nouveaux collaborateurs. 
Suivre le planning, tenir  jour les relevs d activits (suivre le temps consomm, prciser le reste  faire). Justifier les dpassements de charge ou de dlai. 
- Comptences minimum requises 
. Matrise des environnements et langages MVS, CICS, DB2, Cobol. (Optionnel : Une double comptence JAVA/J2EE et COBOL serait un plus). 
. Connaissance gnrale des environnements Windows et ZOS, et de la production / exploitation (mainframe, systmes ouverts ). 
. Connaissance des principes de gestion de projet. 
. Connaissance d une mthode de spcification et de conception. 
. Pratique des mthodes de conception Merise ou Uml. 
. Pratique de l outil de modlisation MEGA (ou quivalent). 
. Pratique de l outil de suivi des volutions et anomalies Quality Center (ou quivalent). 
. Pratique d un l outil de suivi de l activit (idalement Niku). 
. Exprience 4 ans sur une activit comparable. 
Interess? Merci de me faire suivre votre CV ASAP avec votre tarif journalier



Nous recherchons dans le cadre d une pr-embauche ou de missions pour un client dans le domaine bancaire situ sur Annecy plusieurs profils Gestionnaire des environnements poste de travail Voici le profil des candidats recherchs: Description dtaille du poste: 
Responsabilit : Assurer la gestion et l administration des environnements postes de travail utiliss dans les diffrentes tapes de la vie dun projet (dveloppement , qualification, homologation communautaire,.)
Activits : En Qualification Dveloppement : Cration ou recration des plateformes.
Mise--jour (tldistribution Marimba) de la version Boral En Homologation : Packaging, assemblage et tldistribution Marimba. En Qualification Version et Appropriation
Support technique de 1er niveau (incident non fonctionnel).. En environnements d appropriation : 
Monte de version Boral des salles de formation au rythme des passages en production de la version.
Comptences requises (dont techniques): Bonnes connaissances technique du monde Windows, AD, des rseaux, des environnements virtualiss (VMWARE), . Connaissance des outils BMC de tldistribution (Marimba), DIAGMONITOR, Bradcast etc. Exprience et connaissance des contraintes de production Dans le cas o vous tes intress, vous pouvez envoyer votre CV au format Word  en indiquant le poste pour lequel vous postulez ,votre disponibilit ainsi qu une fourchette de vos prtentions salariales.
Cordialement, 
Valrie SMADJA
Socit Sariel
38, rue Jouffroy d Abbans

Ingenieur dEtudes GRAPHTALK AIA
Description du poste Cre en 1993, et reprise par un nouveau management qui a su insuffler  la socit une nouvelle dynamique, ACTI a connu une croissance rgulire depuis 2001, en renforant son expertise sur les nouvelles volutions techniques lies aux systmes d informations, et en se positionnant trs vite sur les nouvelles technologies et les systmes web de nouvelle gnration. 
Objet de la Mission : La demande sur la technologie AIA est de plus en plus forte au sein de notre groupe. Le domaine de l assurance vie, de la retraite et de la prvoyance volue vers des transformations structurelles impactant les SI de nos plus importants clients en Assurance. C est pourquoi notre recherche de collaborateurs voulant s investir autour de cette technologie objet utilis depuis longtemps par ce secteur est rcurrente afin de renforcer les quipes travaillant sur des projets ncessitant l utilisation de cette technologie.
Pour le compte dun groupe dAssurance dune grande banque , vous interviendrez en maintenance volutive et corrective d applications de gestion de contrats d assurance vie :
- A partir des dossiers fonctionnels , rdaction de dossiers de spcifications techniques, plans de tests 
- Dveloppement de nouveaux composants
- Tests et mises en production
Connaissances techniques demandes :
GraphTalk Developer V4 , Oracle, J2EE 
De prfrences : ancien freelancer  Connaissance du mtier RH
Responsable de production Rdaction du cahier des charges (support/documentation/information)
Ancien consultant freelance  Contact client, capable de vendre des forfaits  des clients.
Technologies : .NET ASP.NET C# Visual Studio Webform ( webservices, ajax) VB
Merci de menvoyer votre CV actualis format Word ainsi que vos coordonnes, vos disponibilits et votre tarif jour.



Contexte : Au sein de CIB ITO et d une quipe de 4 personnes, participer  la maintenance et aux volutions d un Datawarehouse dont le but est d analyser l activit du mtier Cash Management. 
Intervenir sur toute la chane dcisionnelle aussi bien pour spcifier que dvelopper et raliser la recette des composants : extraction de donnes depuis les environnements sources, intgration des donnes, volution / maintenance de la base de donnes, restitutions sous forme de rapports Business Objects. Participer au support de production : suivi des batchs mensuels, maintenance du paramtrage mais aussi support utilisateur sur l interface Infoview. 
En particulier, prendre en charge le dploiement des extracteurs de donnes standards sur certains sites.  Servie par un anglais courant, cette quipe est le point d entre des sites (Europe, Asie) pour tous les aspects fonctionnels et techniques avec une vue globale et transverse de notre activit. Description des tches :
- Coordonner les relations avec les diffrents intervenants et participer aux comits (Utilisateurs et MOA, quipes IT sur site, quipe de mise en oeuvre )
- Assurer l assistance  la MOA, contribuer  l expression des besoins utilisateur et rechercher la meilleure solution d organisation ou d information
- Rdiger les spcifications fonctionnelles et techniques pour la mise en place de nouveaux composants
- Raliser les tests unitaires, recettes fonctionnelles et de non rgression
- Dvelopper les scripts d extraction de donnes depuis les applications standards
- Dvelopper les outils de chargement des donnes (paramtrage, rfrentiel, oprations )
- Construire et alimenter les tables du DataWarehouse
- Maintenir et faire voluer l interface utilisateur base sur Infoview
- Dvelopper les univers et les rapports Business Objects XI
- Suivre et raliser la mise en uvre du projet sur les sites  l international
- Assurer le support fonctionnel et technique des sites dploys
Savoir-faire :
- Connatre le Cash Management en gnral
- Connatre l informatique dcisionnelle
- Justifier d une exprience de minimum 3 ans
- Anglais indispensable (lu, crit, parl couramment) et seconde langue apprcie
Expertises indispensables :
o SQL / PL SQL
o Base de donnes ORACLE
o Business Objects XI (Designer/DeskI/Infoview)
o UNIX (Shell/awk/vi) / LINUX


Date de dbut : 02/11/2010 
Dure de la mission : 3 mois 
Fonction : Analyste Programmeur 
Domaine technique : Dveloppement 
Secteur dactivit : Distribution 
Sniorit : CONFIRME 
Point important : Dveloppeur Progress/Unix/CFT/XML 
Descriptif mission : Exprience dans le dveloppement Progress et dans le dveloppement d un Parseur XML. Connaissance Visual Basic et .Net 
Critre 1 : Progress V10 - IMPERATIF 
Critre 2 : Unix, Korn Shell - IMPERATIF 
Critre 3 : CFT, XML - IMPERATIF 



Smarteo recherche pour lun de ses clients un Analyste Exploitation JCL MVS CONTROL M ,EGEN V5 ,livraison J2EE - IMPERATIF 
Descriptif mission : Recette et mise en production sur le domaine Usine Retraite Connaissance imprative du JCL MVS, de lordonnanceur Control-M, du gnrateur EGEN V5 et des livraisons J2EE
Dans cette fonction aussi intressante quexigeante pour le support et les oprations (2me et 3me niveau), votre objectif consiste  fournir un haut niveau de service client afin de respecter les SLA dfinis dans le cadre dun contrat doutsourcing. Vous travaillerez dans un environnement Microsoft de 130 serveurs et 750 utilisateurs et possdez pour ce faire de bonnes connaissances des technologies mentionnes ci-dessous. 
Vos tches: 
Installer, configurer, maintenir, administrer et assurer le support sur les infrastructures Windows 
Participer au design,  loptimisation et lvolution de ces infrastructures 
Collaborer aux aspects techniques des projets 
Crer et maintenir  jour la documentation dinstallation et dopration 
Veille technologique 
Votre profil: 
Formation suprieure en informatique (Uni, HES ou quivalent) 
Exprience dau moins 5 ans dans un contexte international 
Matrise de plusieurs technologies parmi les suivantes : Microsoft Windows 2008, Hyper-V, Active Directory, Cluster, Microsoft SCOM 2007, DPM 2010, SCCM 2007, Forefront TMG 2010, Microsoft Dynamics CRM, SQL 2008, MOSS 2007-2010, Exchange 2010, Windows 7 et suite bureautique, Symantec Enterprise Vault, Commvault Simpana, Stockage EMC et/ou 3PAR, Citrix XenApp, XenServer, XenDesktop 
Une exprience dans une socit de services est un grand avantage 
Certification MCITP et/ou MCTS Certification ITIL un plus 
Franais et anglais courant, autant bien  loral qu lcrit 
Votre personnalit: Esprit dquipe Orient service et rsultat
[/citer]



Quelque soit ta formation et tes expriences, tt ou tard, tu vas tre dpass par 
les annonceurs, et les prtentions des "clients".  Cobol, C+, Java : tout dans le mme sac.
Il n'y en a pas UN plus avantag qu'un autre, car on va te demander en plus :
"expert en montique, en DN, en MQ-sries, QC, etc, etc [no-limit ] "

Dans quelle mesure l'annonceur (SSCI) vient-il "corrompre" le CLIENT ?
Difficile. Il va influencer le client pour qu'il cherche des "profil" introuvables
(sauf pour lui, mme si TOUT est du pipo). 
Ils misent uniquement  sur "la capacit d'adaptation" de leurs candidats.


D'un autre ct, tu as des SSCI merdiques, qui fixent les comptences TRES TRES haut,
ce, afin de pouvoir rcuprer les NOMS des "clients" qui font cela, plus ou moins.

----------


## lutecefalco

> CE QUE JE PENSE :
> 
> les commerciaux des SSCI vendent n'importe quoi  "l'acheteur".
> Ils ne s'embarrassent d'aucun prjug vis--vis du "client" :
> si le commercial est assez dou, lambda(x) peut tre vendu comme expert SAP.  
> Et il  peut faire encore mieux !
> Je ne parle pas des amitis qui peuvent se nouer entre des commerciaux et des acheteurs, surtout pas ! Cela n'existe pas. 
> Du coup, "le client" y croit. Il pense qu'il peut tout trouver.
> Mais cela ne saurait durer.


Si le client est pas capable de voir la supercherie lors de l'entretien, tant pis pour lui aussi
Puis on dit SSII

----------

